# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft Bots and Programs > WoW Bot Maps And Profiles >  [PQR Profile] CodeMyLife MoP Paladin Protection/Retribution Rotation.

## CodeMyLife

*CodeMyLife's Protection - Retribution Profile*

*Main options in this rotation:*
- Protection and Retribution in the same rotation. Originally built for tanking but offspec Retribution should be working well and I will support it.
- Nova Frame with PQInterface options and Now with New PQI Rotation Configurator for even more options.
- AoE management is made via in-game macro that you can assign to any key.
- Shield of Righteous extended logic for a better shielding uptime.
- Good range tanking logic.
- Raid Lay on Hands, all Hands and Heals.
- Healing management can be toggled via macro or setup via PQI. The healing is Off by default so you have to macro it in-game(/activehealing).
- Dispel can be toggled via PQI.
- Cooldowns management can be toggled via macro.
- Xrn5 Chat msg overlay for toggles and more.
- Built-in multi-target Interupts with Rebuke and Shield of the Righteous.
- Wise Blessings, will track other classes that buff to see what to blessing to use and will check for all raid members and buff them all. 
- The seal used will always be Seal of Insight for Protection. Retribution will Switch Truth/Right according to AoE mode.
- Left Alt stops attacking. (can be turned of or change key via PQI Rotation Configurator)
- Feast taker, Soulwell Clicker, Summoning Portal Clicker. If Click to move enabled your charater will move to those and take it.
- Left Control for Light's Hammer and Glyphed Consecration. (can be turned off or change key via PQI Rotation Configurator)
- Left Shift Focus Mouseover (can be turned off or change key via PQI Rotation Configurator)
- Improved Sacred Shield usage while tanking.
- Protection Shield of Glory (T15 2pcs) now supported! Smoother damage flow and improved raid survivability. It does not only gives you block, it will heal others if they need when times comes to rebuff.
- Multi-target management and possibility to use Mouseover for ranged attacks. Activate in PQI.
- Can be updated via the PQR Rotation Editor instead of having to go on svn each time.

*Supported Talents:*
15 - Any that you like.
30 - Any that you like.
45 - Any that you like.
60 - Clemency or Unbreakable Spirit. <== Unbreakable Spirit is better if you plan to solo-tank Iro Qon.
75 - Any that you like. <== Sacred Shield revamped now would be best choice for most high tanking damage situations.
90 - Holy Prism and Execution Sentence are fully automated, Light's Hammer is on Keypress. <== I use Holy Prism for tanking, It's healing helps a lot. For retribution Exectution sentence is better.

*Supported Glyphes:*
*Protection*
*Glyph of the Alabaster Shield.* Recommended. Solid damage/threat increase in all fights.
*Glyph of Consecration Optional.* Good utility for dealing with adds.
*Glyph of Divine Protection.* Optional. Good for fights with mostly physical damage.
*Glyph of Final Wrath.* Optional. Improves threat during execute phases.
*Glyph of Focused Shield.* Optional. Improved threat for single target tanking.

*Retribution*
*Glyph of Double Jeopardy.* Recommended. DPS boost on fights with two or more targets.<== Fully automated on any allied targettarget, mouseover or focus target. Thanks to Painpauller for the original code.
*Glyph of Mass Exorcism.* Recommended. DPS boost on fights with stacked mobs.
*Glyph of Templar's Verdict.* Recommended. Great boost to survivability.
*Glyph of Divine Storm.* Optional. Moderate boost to survivability.

Recommended stats priority for Protection.
Stamina > Melee Hit (7.5%) > Expertise (15%) > Haste > Mastery > Parry > Dodge. 

*What this rotation can achieve.*
This rotation is oriented for end-game heroic raid tanking but can achieve mostly everything you might think of, including but not restricted to:
- Solo-tanking fights that requires 2 tanks and removing debuffs yourself like Horridon, Durumu, Iron-Qon.
- Chalenger's Gold. Personally I did it with this profile at the beta stage. I would say that mostly only the attacks were coded at that moment. The Hands are now coded and making this way easier. Rotation stops for invisibility potions to avoid fails.
- Soloing Dungeons. With that we can easily do non-heroic Dungeons. Most of 90 heroic ones can be soloed too if you are geared accordingly.
- Protection PvPing become fun with this profile. Kill any clothies while perma-silencing them. Freedom and other hands are well used there.
- While Active Healing is active, you can easily tank/heal a 5-man heroic with 4 DPS and run headlessly if you are geared accordingly.

*Click the Yellow Question Mark next to the rotation in PQR to see the possible /macros that you can assign in-game.*

*Now using the New PQInterface that can be found on the PQInterface Wiki* Thanks to Diesal for this amazing addon.


*Thanks and Credits:*
*XELPER, YOU ARE MY HERO*
Special Thanks and credits goes to Nova Team. Thanks for making the /nova frame to work with PQInterface and for base functions I used to begin with for /macros.
To GhostCore, that studied programming recently at school and is helping/teaching me a lot! Thanks bro!
To Avery, Paintpauller, ph34rt3hcute1, Xelper for some codes and ideas here and there.
To Xelper, PQRotation is such a nice thing to play with.
To Diesal, PQI Configurator is awesome!
To Gabbz that is putting time and effort to help me bring up solid updates to this profile.
To Ninjaderp, Terrades313, Apocalypse59 and sed- for testing feedback, very nice to have you guyz around!
And to Many other dev's//testers that continuously are making effort to bring brilliant ideas to work with. Sharing will pay off more than selling, you guyz rocks!

I'm really interested in hearing of ideas to improve this profile. Feel free to post what you do not like so I can make it better. Thanks a lot for taking the time to try it, I'm sure you won't be disapointed ;)

Here's My SVN :CodeMyLife SVN once you get the rotation installed, you should use the Rotation Editor panel to Update it.

*Installation Notice*
- Install Tortoise SVN if you do not have an SVN client.
- When you have SVN installed, Create a folder somewhere close to your PQR folder. Name it "CodeMyLife" or "CML" and when it's created right click it. The option to "SVN Checkout" should be available at this point.
- Take the files CodeMyTest and CodeMyLife Abilities and Rotation from the Profiles/PALADIN/ folder and copy/paste those to your own PQR/Profiles/PALADIN/ folder.
- If you want to use CodeMyLife "Stable version" for now you need the CodeMyLife.lua Data Sheet. Otherwise you only need the PQI.lua Data Sheet that you probably already have.
- Once you have the rotations installed, you can use the Rotation Editor Button center down of PQR where you choose your rotations to select my rotations and Download Updates from there.
- Version CodeMyLife actually use Data Sheet 1.08, CodeMyTest does not have Data Sheet anymore. Just the Abilities and Rotation. 
- If you have issues, please post the lua error, I will most of time know what it mean even if you don't.
- Make sure PQI Addon is installed otherwise my profiles won't work.

*Change Log:*


```
CodeMyTest v2.13
- Mod to Selfless Healer now should heal raid members under 30% hp even without active healing.

CodeMyTest v2.12
- Added Solo Tank Dark Animus Zerg Optimizations.

CodeMyTest v2.11
- Removed condition to do not overwrite an existing shield of the righteous as anyway it just higher the buff uptime, it do not overwrite it.
Thanks to pve for reporting this issue!

CodeMyTest v2.10
- Interrupts now on Target/Focus/Mouseover.
- Modified SotR Divine Purpose Procs to blow on sight rather than keeping for later. This make the shielding uptime even better now.
- Modified GCD management for Holy Generator abilities. This should higher our Holy power generation by a lot.

CodeMyTest v2.09 -- Test Version.
- Added Execution Sentence vengeance treshold to PQI. You can now set the Required Vengeance value and toggle automatic usage on/off.
- Added macro /exsent to queue Execution Sentence. Works exactly like the Judgement on focus but it is on main target.
- Highly reworked the Shield of the Righteous. You should however not see any difference at all. It's purely a rework to get rid of the "GCD Calculation" error many reported.

CodeMyLife v2.08 -- Stable Version.
- Removed table usage that seemed to take too much ressources.
- This version doesnt include any facing checks at all. No options for it either. Includes Sacred Shield mods to recast with APBoost.

v2.07
- Pretty much 2.02 with the version # changed, had to roll back, I had some codes out of control that was crashing client. Hard to know the cause, no logs, no errors, just WoW crash lol. 2.02 seemed fine so I revert back to it while I find what was the problem.

v2.06
- Another try on fixing Sacred Shield issues.

v2.05
- Hopefully fixed Sacred Shield Attack Power var by forcing the value at start of profile.

v2.04
- Fixed Active Cooldowns, forgot the remove checks in 2.03.

v2.03 
- Removed ActiveHealing/Seal/Cooldowns as these are /macros to make some precious space in PQI for later uses.
- Added Sacred Shield AP + 6000 rebuff as priority filler.
- Added Redemption, Should be cast to Resurrect when you mouseover a Dead Player. Not tested yet!
- Made splitted rotations for each specs. Feel free to test this out but I am not sure how better this could be and why it would be!
- Made some revisions to fillers while I was at it. Sacred Shield should be even more always 100% but at the same time, I made it refresh less unless needed so that filling with consecration or holy wrath is preferred.
```




*How To Use this Rotation?*
I will explain a bit what is in PQI that you can change to suit your needs. Feel free to read it when you will want better comprehension of what's behind every checkbox. It is not mandatory to read this, this information is also as tooltips in PQI and you would probably prefer reading it there but here I explained a bit more the thinking of the profile.



- Raiding Events - Library of events to react on bossfights. Most of time you want this checked unless you encounter buggz during a raid boss fight.
- Feast Taker - As a lunatic raid leader, often I speak and while I'm speaking I miss feast. Got tired of it and coded it. I try to keep this working well, sometimes will take a feast and I didnt notice so I spend uselessly a charge but at least I'm always well fed. It also take Healthstones if you need and help if people are summoning around you. Will not move without click to move activated but if you stand close ti works too.
- Active Healing - If you never ever want to heal you can uncheck it. Otherwise I recommend letting this check and using /activehealing to toggle on/off during fight. With this unchecked or activehealing off, you will still use Lay on Hands to save people but all the other heals are off saving your holy power to rape your friends on damage meter and shield like crazy.
- Active Cooldowns - More oriented for Retribution and holds only DPS Cooldowns. Should let it checked and use /activecooldowns to toggle on/off during fight.
- Active Seals - Nothing special here. Seal for Protection is Insight. Retribution single Truth and AoE Righteousness. If you do not like it, turn it off and do it yourself.
- Righteous Fury - Might want to uncheck sometimes during a fight to avoid pulling adds to you. Other tanks hates pallies. Remember you can help them do not look like noobs by turning this off.
- Word Of Glory 1 - Check this to heal people when having 1 Holy Power and if they are below the threshold. Do not set value too high or you will end overhealing.
- Word Of Glory 2 - Check this to heal people when having 2 Holy Power and if they are below the threshold. Do not set value too high or you will end overhealing.
- Word Of Glory 3 - Check this to heal people when having 3 Holy Power and if they are below the threshold. Do not set value too high or you will end overhealing.
- Lay on Hands - Save people using Lay on Hands. I like to keep it very very low so it is not thrown during high damage raid mechanics unless someone really needs it.
- Holy Prism - I like to have it somewhere low but not too much. The Holy prism is naturally used to DPS. It's somewhere relatively high in the rotation so rare are cases when it fires to heal people. However when it happens on someone that accidentally aggroed something the effect is crazy. Heal the person and attack 5 mobs around him, taunting them to you somehow.
- Healthstone - Uncheck to use manually or set value to desired HP treshold.
- Cleanse - On horridon I use it, other than that it is pretty much useless. It does take mana but with insigh on, it's not a problem.
- Hand of Sacrifice - This hand is oriented toward the other tanks. It should never be fired on other roles players. Instead Salvation would fire. Set health treshold you want it to fire.
- Hand of Salvation - This hand is for Healers and DPS. This should never fire on other tanks or yourself(if you are retribution, it will work on you). Set health treshold you want it to fire.
- Hand of Protection - This hand is for Healers and DPS. This should never fire on other tanks or yourself(if you are retribution, it will work on you). Set health treshold you want it to fire.
- Hand of Freedom - Usefull mainly for PvP, will find other classes snares and roots and cleanse you and others with freedom.
- Ardent Defender - This is the best OH-SHIT CD you have for you. Set it very low to use it as Life Saver or a bit higher to use it as a shielding effect. I like it very low.
- Divine Protection - I like to let it unchecked and use it myself. I wait until I get interesting vengeance level to use it and try to pair it with some great damage income to make the most out of 4p tier15 bonus. If you let this checked, it will fire at your desired HP treshold.
- Guardian of Ancient Kings - Protection version. Should use it yourself, it is so priceless. If you let this checked, it will fire at your desired HP treshold.
- Shield of Glory - This Utility is gonna throw a 3hp WoG on the lowest target if there are under the HP treshold. I like to keep it high so it's used often. It still should never buff if it is not needed and will only heal to buff yourself. It is not on the /activehealing macro. If you keep it at 100%HP, you woud lose some value. This is meant to be used with the 2p tier15 bonus.
- Sacred Shield - Removed in 5.4 but for now it is ****ING OVERPOWER. Let this check and at 100 Always or... You lose!
- Shield of the Righteous - The checkbox is not going to turn the ability off. Check the box if you want the Chat overlay Message when you shield. Value set is very important here.
- 0 - Never Shield at all. Rotation will flow to max the Holy power regen, you have to shield by hand.
- 1-2-3 - Shielding will occur at 3 Holy Power. Under lvl 85 you have no other choices as you only get 3 HP.
- 4 - Shielding will occur at 4 Holy Power.
- 5 - Shielding will occur at 5 Holy Power.
- 6 - Wise Mode - This is the best setup. At this treshold the rotation will shield at 5 Holy power if you have another Holy Power that will be generated within the next 1.5s. According to the fat that the Shield is a left hand ability and therefore off of GCD you can use it at any time, late is best as it leave the player an opening for timing is shielding. To be honest, I do not rely on my profile to shield me, I like shielding myself and it is the way I do because as long as I will not be able to program every encounter specifically or who knows maybe read DBM timers or something, I feel it's too risky to ask for luck. I prefer to keep an eye on boss and learn his moves. When the boss is gonna do an ability he tells it. It's like Mike Tyson Punch Out, he was like he really had to pee before throwing his big hit, you wanted to dodge it, you had to learn to read his moves. WoW bosses do that and shielding Dynamically is fun. Wise Shielding is not wise to know when to shield. It is wise to shield at the last second so the user can use Holy Power himself if he want. I really really like this feature.
- Rebuke - Check to enable and then choose at what % you want to interrupt casts.

The others are easy to understand.

As Talents and Glyphes Usually my setup looks like this Mists of Pandaria - Talent Calculator - World of Warcraft . These are up to you but I definetly recommand using Sacred Shield as now it is just too good to be true. It will be nerfed soon tought. 5.4 will hit us hard.

Well I showed you my usual spec and setup but let's say PQI is here not only for you, I use it too and I tweak many things differently depending of fights. Sometimes I do not use Shield of Glory, Some fights it helps a lot so I do. Tortos single tank, I set the healing very high and activate the WoG1. When bats comes out I just turn healing on and they all run to me. Simple like that. When they come to me I turn it off, pop divine protection and /aoe the hell out of them. Horridon, almost the same with adds, my healing is just too much even just Sacred Shield will pull them to me. Ji-kun Quills I Activate heals too especially If I'm not tanking I will heal all the way. if tanking I will stop it couple second prior to the talon strike to stack Holy Power for my SotR. Ji-Kun heroic I often survive more than 4-5 Talon Strikes in a row. Shielding works with % so it's really strong.

There is many more ways to setup this so it work. I explained here how I do as a reference for new users. This, even if I written this profile, is not the only and sole truth. I might be wrong on some stuff, all I know is this setup works great for me as a Raid Leader/Main tank in 10 man heroic raids. If you like some other stuff that works great feel free to suggest it to others. It is not intended to be "THE best setup" it's just how I do most of time.

Thanks for Reading and Happy tanking guyz!

----------


## Ninjaderp

Thank you a lot! Im playing my pally more and more as prot (ms) and ret! Will test this out and see if I can give some good feedback.

----------


## Gabbz

Very impressive work and i am thankful for your contribution. I will test it out and see if there are improvement but it is very solid as far as i can see.

One thing i noticed tough is that you are using HoP for "healing" purpose where as the strenght of the HoP and for that matter Divine Shield is the functionality to remove debuffs. 

For example to remove Triple Puncture - Spells - World of Warcraft. So it would be good to have a list of debuffs that HoP and Divine Shield should remove.

I will do some more testing and give feedback but again thanks for the hard work.

----------


## Ninjaderp

Hi! I just noticed that the Light's Hammer doesnt want to cast even though Im in combat and holding down L-Ctrl, do I have to activate it first via a macro or something?

Also I've been running it in dungeons, I dont see it using SotR very often or rarely. Is it too to be activated or for manual use as default?

Just tested out ret while I was doing my dailies, and it seems like it only uses Sacred Shield buffing and Judgement!

----------


## sed-

shouldnt this be posted in WoW Bot Maps And Profiles sense this is another pqr profile?

----------


## joboy_67

This is the wrong section to release your profile. It should be in WoW Bot Maps And Profiles. Thought I would let you know before your thread is moved so you don't think it was deleted. Good release though. 
edit: ^ sed- beat me to it by a few seconds.

----------


## CodeMyLife

Oh damn wrong section, how noob am I, i looked to this section and seeing the AH sniper profile i figured it would be okay to post here but I must admit i was unable to find you guyz work and was asking myself if it was ok to be honest lol. How do I move it (if I can) Should I re-create it 

@Gabbz - Tyvm it is a very nice Idea, I was actually thinking of making something like that to enable easy solo-tanking of Durumu for example. Will surely take a look to it. In fact the HoP is a king of agro breaker for the damn "All-out I want to die" Warrior openings :P It comes after Hand of Salvation on Treath breaking.

@ NinjaDerp - Hey nice man thanks for input! I do not use Light's Hammer recently, I really really like Holy Prism, it so beautiful to see... lol :P I will take a look and fix it right now. About the Shield of Righteous. 



```
if ( UnitPower("player", 9) == 5 or UnitBuffID("player", 90174) ) 
  and IsSpellInRange(GetSpellInfo(35395), "target") == 1
  and PQR_SpellAvailable(53600) 
  and PQR_UnitFacing("player", "target")
  and GetSpellCooldown(53600) == 0 
  and UnitBuffID("player", 53600) == nil then
  	CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(53600), "target")
end
```

As i said it is an Hard Mode tanking setup. The Shielding here must be done by hand if you wanna ensure the right shielding timing. To enable that I never waste Holy Power, I stack it so the user can use it as he feels it. If the user do not shield, as soon as he have 5 Holy Power it shields him, dropping Holy Power to 2 and the next second in most case he will be ready to manual shield again. Aditionally, if shield proc and have a free Shield, it will delay it until my previous shield is over to maximise the shielding uptime


@Sed- and Johni67 - Sorry I am a bit new to this forum, trying to contribute as much as I can  :Smile:  Feel free to move my post if you can but I could just re-create it... it's fresh new :P

Thanks a lot for the inputs guyz gonna fix this Light's Hammer and keep you informed!

----------


## CodeMyLife

@ Ninjaderp I'm wondering if Light's Hammer is used out of combat to initiate pull? As i said i personally use Holy Prism and I open with my SotR always. 

So I put it above Combat Check for now but if you use left ctrl while not in combat the hammers throws and will also dismont you... If you want i can keep it to be triggered only in combat.

Of course ninja it was related to Nova panel activation that I didnt write at all lol, I removed this dependency and it works fine now you can update it's live on SVN right now  :Smile: 

Again, Thanks SO MUCH for inputs guyz, I like it!!

----------


## Ninjaderp

Heya, hopefully a mod will just move the thread for you to the right section!
I think personally I would prefer having Lights Hammer-key to only activate in-combat like you said though. 

Gonna svn-update and check it out now!

Edit: Actually Lights Hammer is pretty fine as it is even out of combat, wouldnt be a problem unless I would want to copy paste something to my guildies while we're waiting to pull a boss and forgetting the mousepointer at the boss causing a ninjapull ^^ But hmm, nah. Better make it only in-combat!

----------


## CodeMyLife

Thanks again Ninja!! I'm very happy I have someone like you to test this out  :Smile: 

I have set LightsHammerInCbt checkbox in nova frame. To activate Lights hammer out of combat just uncheck it. Let's say by exemple you doing a Random Heroic you will probly like to disable combat check .

I made minor changes, the built-in interupt now works like a charm using Rebuke and Avenger's shield. Can't find any way to use Blinding Light tought (115750) it just wont cast no matter if I set it to cast on player or target. It's a litlle odd.

I was wondering if you guyz would like a Toggle switch similar to Light's hammer for Glyphed Consecration? I prefer it auto under my feets as the rotation handles it well anyway but maybe it could be of use to someone?

@Ninjaderp If pally tank is your main, are you Active mitigation spec? If yes, you should try this: Queue with a dps shaman or paladin or whaterver that can queue healer and dps while in. You will test the rotation at it's best :P

----------


## Ninjaderp

Allright, cool I'll re-svn then!

I'd love that toggle-switch if it aint too much trouble to impelement, the more features the better as long as you can keep track of all your code ^^ 

And yes I go active mitigation all the way (Hit > Exp > Haste > Stamina > Mastery)
Here's my armory, Its not my main toon by any means but my main-alt at the moment
Level 90 Dwarf Paladin | WoW World of Warcraft Armory Profiles | Masked Armory

I really like the profile! Ret only seem to do Judgement Inquisition and Hammer of Wrath in the rotation though (and sacred shield-buffing)

----------


## CodeMyLife

Didnt take a look to retribution of course lol it was working nice recently but well i modified a lot of stuff recently to cleanup the profile as much as i could so it may be broken. I am Prot-Holy actually so cannot test it right now but will do later today  :Smile: 

The Light's Hammer check is in Nova Frame already, it's really not hard to implement it as an ingame toggle /macro if it is what you meant.

I'll keep you informed on ret and again thanks for inputs Ninja!!

----------


## Ninjaderp

Oh I see ^^ Im thinking of changing back to Prot/Holy since I love healing so much as well as tanking.

I was thinking of the Glyphed Consecration toggle-switch you were talking about earlier, how it would be a good idea, not LH (:

No problem mate! Just get back here when you've made some changes and I'll be testing them!

----------


## epicasta1900

have you tried for mass exo and double jeopardy glyph?
for ret, those are the best glyphs and not a lot of profiles support it. i wish i knew how to help code for it  :Frown:

----------


## matee.sk

nice profile, +rep

----------


## Mold

Nice prot profile men. Hope you will keep update this profile.

----------


## CodeMyLife

> have you tried for mass exo and double jeopardy glyph?
> for ret, those are the best glyphs and not a lot of profiles support it. i wish i knew how to help code for it


What is mass exo? How double jp works? Ill take a look into it for sure.

Just so you know the ret side isnt currently 100% operational. I am a prot pal myself and ret is my OS wich i use for questing sometimes but.... Seeing how my prot profile is crazily good i often prefer to stay prot and pull the whole map lol

I will take a look to it for sure thx for inputs!!

Edit : okay i looked in wowhead to see and yeah mass exo is very easy to implement while double jeo seems a bit more complicated. On many bosses you wont have opportunity to because its single target but i could keep some tracking of the previous target and some other possibilities trought assisting tanks or other players. Seems possible at first sight. 

Let's say you do judge a target, then another, is this second judge also granting a 20% on the third is on another target or does it reset every 2 judges? Like you do one, get one improved, the other is not and the other is or is it always +20% if you keep changing?

----------


## CodeMyLife

Thanks for the good words, yes i will improve it often, i code everydays lol its like a drug to me  :Big Grin:

----------


## llamageek

Fantastic profile, while using the prot paladin profile in raids i am having fps issues while in combat i cant seem to find what is causing it.

----------


## CodeMyLife

Of course it's a bit hard on processing i think it's expecially tied to raid healing. /activehealing will turn it off, try without and with and let me know plz! In 10-man I notice it but it's not that bad, maybe 25 is badder?

----------


## Ninjaderp

I havent noticed any fps issues so far, but I havent tried it out too much in raids, gonna have a go in LFR later today and see.

My computer spec is:
Intel i5 3570k 3.4ghz (OC'ed to 4.6ghz)
8GB 1600mhz RAM
Geforce GTX 660 OC

so I dont think I should get fps-issues, allthough I still get them when I use Tyrael framelock on healing-classes with Honorbuddy.

----------


## CodeMyLife

I got aprox same setup as Ninja and honestly i feel the fps drop a bit when fighting in 10-man but it's not hard to play that way. 

Yesterday I noticed some Overlay messages were still in french. I will make it all english when I get some time. It's only display text so no biggies at all but well "Desactivation du healing" and things like this were all in french when I first made it but I translated it this week-end before releasing it and I forgot some stuff lol

Yesterday I fixed an issue with the feast taker and auto-blessing combination that was taking feast and then buffing and again so I set the buff to dont work while eating, after eating it will buff. Let me know what you guyz think of the auto-buff, I dont really like how it is right now. I think I should look not only buffs but maybe classes that can buff and buff acordingly to class instead of buffs... what you think?

----------


## CodeMyLife

> Allright, cool I'll re-svn then!
> 
> I'd love that toggle-switch if it aint too much trouble to impelement, the more features the better as long as you can keep track of all your code ^^ 
> 
> And yes I go active mitigation all the way (Hit > Exp > Haste > Stamina > Mastery)
> Here's my armory, Its not my main toon by any means but my main-alt at the moment
> Level 90 Dwarf Paladin | WoW World of Warcraft Armory Profiles | Masked Armory
> 
> I really like the profile! Ret only seem to do Judgement Inquisition and Hammer of Wrath in the rotation though (and sacred shield-buffing)


I fixed the Ret part friend(at least the basis that was already coded). In fact it seems my whole profile was "corrupted" as somehow PQR_UnitFacing("player", "target") does not work at all anymore so all my abilities that requires facing were broke, even crusader strike and hammer fo righteous were not working it seems lol!!

Well, should be all good now beside that "Must be facing" spam when not facing... It's up on my svn.

codemylife - Revision 85: /

----------


## Ninjaderp

Good to hear you found a sollution to it! Im actually in holy now instead of ret but that may change again  :Big Grin:

----------


## pve

This is amazing. By far the best implementation for control I have used. Thank you for your efforts! I cant wait to test it further.

+rep!

----------


## CodeMyLife

Thanks pve it's always good to hear that! Cheers and thx for rep!

I wanted to share with you guyz an addon that is a very good complement to this profile. PhoenixStyle is a good one but maybe a bit too complex as it's a complete raid leading suite but anyway what i like of it is that it automatically assign roles to players in your group. That is needed for this profile to perform at it's best to assign roles so that healer can be BoP damage dealer can be salvationed (or HoP if Salv on CD) and to ensure other tank will not be the target of those!

I was thinking of implementing it in the profile but for now, any addon that will assign roles will help!

Again thanks for testing and feel free to post ideas, this is no way gonna stay like it is right now, I play with it everyday and making it better is still possible I am sure!

----------


## epicasta1900

Mass exo glyph makes exo work in melee range
double jeopardy glyph makes the next judgement on a different mob to do a lot more damage. Preferably best to have a focus target for it to just hit judgement on it.

----------


## llamageek

Working well , is there any chance for holy avenger support? It sort of works at the moment but will use a holy power generator when im at 4 holy power for example wasting 2 of the charges.
Also is there anyway to stop the profile from using Lay on Hands on pets?

----------


## CodeMyLife

> Mass exo glyph makes exo work in melee range
> double jeopardy glyph makes the next judgement on a different mob to do a lot more damage. Preferably best to have a focus target for it to just hit judgement on it.


Okay I'll put this in this week-end.




> Working well , is there any chance for holy avenger support? It sort of works at the moment but will use a holy power generator when im at 4 holy power for example wasting 2 of the charges.
> Also is there anyway to stop the profile from using Lay on Hands on pets?


For the Lay on Hands, yeah sure didnt tought bout it never seen it do lol I'll fix that Pet issue! For Holy Avenger, you want the SotR to be used at 3 HP while HA is up right? Or is it for Ret?

----------


## CodeMyLife

Lay on Hands and all the hands are now Player Only. Thanks for pointing this out llamageek

Gonna work on the combat logic a bit i wish you would have answered to my Holy Avenger question! I'll try to figure out I guess lol

----------


## Gabbz

Regarding Holy Avanger so yes should use Holy power asp since u waste Holy power otherwise, is bott for ret and prot i guess

----------


## Ninjaderp

Yeah it generates holy power really fast IIRC!

----------


## CodeMyLife

Okay thanks Gabbz and Ninja looking at it right now.

I tried the mass exorcism and it seems to work just fine even with glyph, I dont understand what would be the problem with it unless you'd like to increase it in priority list while glyphed for AoE situations maybe?

----------


## llamageek

> Lay on Hands and all the hands are now Player Only. Thanks for pointing this out llamageek
> 
> Gonna work on the combat logic a bit i wish you would have answered to my Holy Avenger question! I'll try to figure out I guess lol


Sorry Code i was raiding then sleep time lol, basically what ninja and gabbz said is true.

----------


## CodeMyLife

> Sorry Code i was raiding then sleep time lol, basically what ninja and gabbz said is true.


 Yeah I did some intensive testings today and this spell is just crazy. It works great now with both specs.

Added support for these:

- Holy Avenger - Not coded the cooldown part yet so pop it yourself but the rotation will burn holy power accordingly in both specs.
- Consecration - Now Glyphed Consecration supported on left ctrl. It will be cast right after Light's hammer if you choose this talent too (both on the same button).
- Double Jeopardy - Will use focus target to double JP. Basically if you choose this glyph the profile will try to find a focus trought mouse-overing. Move cursor over a valid target and it's set!
- Mass Exorcism - Should be working.

Also added a way to assign your focus quickly with left shift. Usefull when you want to interupt on 2 targets simultaneously. (avenger's shield should work for interupts as well as rebuke)
Can also be used to override to a prefered target for Double Jeopardy.

Thanks everyone for your suggestions, I really appreciate it!

It's up on my SVN: http://codemylife.googlecode.com/svn/

----------


## Gabbz

Regarding Consencration, perhaps it is just me but i would suggest to check if we are moving before casting. Sometimes it cast when i am moving to another group of adds. It is possible to use the toggle that you already have in place but should we cast conencration when moving? This is for non glyph of course.

----------


## CodeMyLife

> Regarding Consencration, perhaps it is just me but i would suggest to check if we are moving before casting. Sometimes it cast when i am moving to another group of adds. It is possible to use the toggle that you already have in place but should we cast conencration when moving? This is for non glyph of course.


It is something interesting Gabbz, I hate when consecration pop for nothing too. I use to range-check it and its not that bad if you pre-target the next pack of mobs. For some challenge modes (silver or gold brewry for instance) and for running Headless Prot-Heal in RH I think laying a consecration behind is not bad at all especially because it's completely down the list so it's somehow more like a filler and mobs will walk trough it and take some interesting threat of it. I could add some no-movement condition associated to a checkbox but I would let it uncheck because I personally am always moving when I do challenges as I need to kite and DPS.

Tip : The part " and IsSpellInRange(GetSpellInfo(35395), "target") == 1 " check if crusader strike is in range of the target before casting consecration so try taking a farter target if you dont wanna waste it!

+rep to you gabbz please continue to share your toughts!



I do not know what you guyz think of the activehealing. Should I set it so you heal more than your healers? Usually with WoG 1-2-3 checked when I tank LFRs I'm a bit shy because I rape the healers and they ask what is going wrong with me lol. I have set the default value to use only if targets are below 50% with 3HP but if WoG1(1HP) and WoG2(2HP) are checked... we basically heal like a healer would to the lost of lot's of mitigation(SotR). Omg I wanna test it with Holy Avenger, I'ts gonna be insane...

One thing is sure, when activehealing is off, only you should be target of WoG and only if you are under 35% Health. I let this security Hard Coded to help on survivability.



Late yesterday night I added Holy Avenger CD to the /activecooldowns function and all ret CDs should be used when you turn this macro on. No CD will be cast if you do not have Inquisition up and have more than 7 second remaining on it's buff.

With Holy Avenger, Double Jeo and Mass exo on dummys with my tanking gear and a 2 hander I was over 90k dps afetr 5 mins. I'd like if people could throw some of their DPS reports so we can compare someone with real Ret gear.

Again thanks all for your support!

----------


## Ninjaderp

They should make it possible to like posts on this website, this project is just getting more and more interesting as it goes ^^

----------


## CodeMyLife

The Jeopardy was keeping us in combat even if target was cleared by attacking focus, not that bad, just anoying. I set it so if you have no target it wont attack focus.

The cooldowns toggle was broke, fixed it.

All should be working well!


P.S. some people asked for a interupt follower script, I added it to my SVN if you guyz wanna try it. Its mostly XRN rewrite, Credits to him for the navigation mathematics part with target selection around it that I coded to make dual boxing easier. on your "pet" toon, set your main as focus and auto-assist should work. If you target yourself on your main toon, the pet should come close to you to make it easier to trun tights corners. There are 3 versions, melee, ranged, healer. The healer one does not assist so lets say you play resto shammy with telluric currents or disc priest, better use ranged version. Tanks should do pretty good with melee one. I also made a Mount function that pet will try to use amani battle bear if the player mounts it himself. do not use bear mount if you are experiencing issues with it, it's still beta for now i gotta re-write it.

Enjoy this little feature and let me know what you think of it!

----------


## Gabbz

So next feature i would like to see is the ability to use Divine Shield and/or Hand of Protection in order to remove debuffs.

Many of the ToT encounters require tank switching due to stacking debuffs but protection paladin can easily remove the need for it using the Divine Shield and Hand of Protection.
So it would be great to have a slash command that triggers it. 

So basically the slash command should trigger
if we are tanking, taunt first since this gives us 3 seconds of the targets undivided attention, use Divine Shield and after 3 seconds cancel the aura since otherwise the boss will start hitting other people. I think hand of protection will not remove debuffs but it can protect us to get it applied.

I have some other suggestions to improve but this is top of my mind since it is where the protection paladin is strong.

Keep up the good work.

Br
Gabbz

----------


## CodeMyLife

> So next feature i would like to see is the ability to use Divine Shield and/or Hand of Protection in order to remove debuffs.
> 
> Many of the ToT encounters require tank switching due to stacking debuffs but protection paladin can easily remove the need for it using the Divine Shield and Hand of Protection.
> So it would be great to have a slash command that triggers it. 
> 
> So basically the slash command should trigger
> if we are tanking, taunt first since this gives us 3 seconds of the targets undivided attention, use Divine Shield and after 3 seconds cancel the aura since otherwise the boss will start hitting other people. I think hand of protection will not remove debuffs but it can protect us to get it applied.
> 
> I have some other suggestions to improve but this is top of my mind since it is where the protection paladin is strong.
> ...


I will try to set this up of course. I need IDs of the said debuffs, how many stacks to check before remove. 

I already have durumu in mind, clear at 6 for normal is working well for me by hand ill try to set it up tomorrow to have a working pattern in hand and i will probly test it Monday! 

Again thx for inputs!

----------


## Gabbz

It does not need to check the debuff, its just a manual press imho. It is the taun, bubble and cancel bubble after 3 seconds that are in the functionality. If we auto check for the debuff then it can be alot more work to set up and it will not be used for all since some raids want to switch regardless.

Durumu is on, Horridon Triple Puncture is another etc. If you want i can create a list but again perhaps to much hassle when the player can do it himself with the slash command.

----------


## Apocalypse59

Very nice profile, works amazing.

One thing though.
How can I change stop attacking to left shift instead of alt?

----------


## CodeMyLife

> It does not need to check the debuff, its just a manual press imho. It is the taun, bubble and cancel bubble after 3 seconds that are in the functionality. If we auto check for the debuff then it can be alot more work to set up and it will not be used for all since some raids want to switch regardless.
> 
> Durumu is on, Horridon Triple Puncture is another etc. If you want i can create a list but again perhaps to much hassle when the player can do it himself with the slash command.


Oh gotcha bro. Just make a function that is triggered by a Slash command, should be easy!!





> Very nice profile, works amazing.
> 
> One thing though.
> How can I change stop attacking to left shift instead of alt?


It's in the " -- Combat Check " Ability, just atop of it.


-- Combat Check
if IsLeftShiftKeyDown() ---- That row.
or IsMounted()
or SpellIsTargeting()
or UnitBuffID("player",80169)
or UnitBuffID("player",87959)
or UnitBuffID("player",11392) -- Invisibility Potion
or UnitChannelInfo("player") 
or UnitIsDeadOrGhost("player") 
or UnitIsDeadOrGhost("target") 
or (not UnitAffectingCombat("player") and UnitExists("boss1"))
or not UnitAffectingCombat("player")
then return true
end

----------


## Gabbz

Looking at retri, if we are low on prio, ie we are on CD on generators and below 3 Holy Power we should have low prio stuff. At the moment it is Sacred Shield that are cast if we dont have the buff.

So i added a Selfless Healer ability that could be used in low prio instead of Sacred Shield



```
local SelflessHealerStacks = select(4,UnitBuffID("player",114250)) or 0
local PlayerHealthPercentage = 100 * UnitHealth("player") / UnitHealthMax("player")

if SelflessHealerStacks == 3 then
	--First Cater for myself
	if PlayerHealthPercentage < 70 then
		PQR_CustomTarget = "player"
		return true
	end
	
	--Then see if any in the raid need healing
	if Nova_ActiveHealingCheck and Nova_ActiveHealing == 1 and members[1].HP < 70  then 
		PQR_CustomTarget = members[1].Unit
		return true
	end		
end
```

The value is hardcoded to 70 since that is pretty much what it heals me with my current gear.

----------


## CodeMyLife

> Looking at retri, if we are low on prio, ie we are on CD on generators and below 3 Holy Power we should have low prio stuff. At the moment it is Sacred Shield that are cast if we dont have the buff.
> 
> So i added a Selfless Healer ability that could be used in low prio instead of Sacred Shield
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> local SelflessHealerStacks = select(4,UnitBuffID("player",114250)) or 0
> local PlayerHealthPercentage = 100 * UnitHealth("player") / UnitHealthMax("player")
> ...


Thanks you very much Gabbz I integrated it to my profile along Sacred Shield! Actually left it Hardcoded I don't think it need's a value for it, I was however wondering why looking at us first? I think it is a bit selfish isn't it?!(haha kidding I understand for retribution it's not that bad) I will probly reverse this part for tanking as saving others while tanking is one of the top priority, heals are going on me anyway so better keep others up if they have feets at wrong place!

I also added a /debuffme macro and I hope you guyz will like it! 
It will automatically take care of the Reckoning if you are tanking when you activate it and it will remove the shield 3 seconds after cast. Might have to decrease this delay to 2 or even 1.5, really depends of your haste rating. I did lots of test with dummies and all was being handled beside the TargetThreatSituation wich I enabled at the end so now we need real situations to test it more.

Two new options are attached to this feature in the panel: 
DebuffRemover - Checkbox to activate this feature.
HoPRemover - To enable Hand of Protection or not.

If let's say Debuffremover is on and HoPRemover is not, the Divine Shield will be used instead of HoP.
If both are checked, both will be used and HoP will be used first.

You can Disactivate Hand of Protection checkbox to ensure the Profile will keep the Hand of Protection for Debuff Removing instead of using it for aggro management. If you don't you will still have Divine Shield to Work with if the HoPs are gone!

I will test it tonight for raid, I'll post how it worked!

CodeMyLife

----------


## Gabbz

> Thanks you very much Gabbz I integrated it to my profile along Sacred Shield! Actually left it Hardcoded I don't think it need's a value for it, I was however wondering why looking at us first? I think it is a bit selfish isn't it?!(haha kidding I understand for retribution it's not that bad) I will probly reverse this part for tanking as saving others while tanking is one of the top priority, heals are going on me anyway so better keep others up if they have feets at wrong place!


For Retri we need to help out by taking care of ourself and then others  :Smile:  This is the low prio Selfless Healer, we could/should add a higher prio to check for more critical values for example < 20 on self or others and cast it then.




> I also added a /debuffme macro and I hope you guyz will like it! 
> It will automatically take care of the Reckoning if you are tanking when you activate it and it will remove the shield 3 seconds after cast. Might have to decrease this delay to 2 or even 1.5, really depends of your haste rating. I did lots of test with dummies and all was being handled beside the TargetThreatSituation wich I enabled at the end so now we need real situations to test it more.


Thanks alot for this, will take a spin in LFR and see how it goes.

----------


## Gabbz

I looked into Judgement and double Jeopardy and i think that setting focus for double jeopardy is a limitation that could be avoided. My suggestion is this

First an Event Handler that record who we judged


```
function CombatLog_OnEvent(self, event, ...)
	local type, _, sourceGUID, sourceNAME, _, _, destGUID, destNAME = select(2, ...)
	if (event=="COMBAT_LOG_EVENT_UNFILTERED") then
		if type == "SPELL_DAMAGE" 
			and select(12, ...) == 20271
			and sourceNAME == UnitName("player")
			then
				JudgeTargetGUID = destGUID
               end 
       end 
end
```

We also need to define UnitIdsTargets that we are allowed to use in API calls


```
-- List if targets based on UnitIds
if not UnitIdTargets then
	UnitIdTargets = {"target","focus","mouseover",""boss1","boss2","boss3","boss4","boss5", 
                                 arena1","arena2","arena3","arena4","arena5","arenapet1","arenapet2","arenapet3","arenapet4","arenapet5","pettarget"
                               }
end
```

And finally in the ability it self


```
if GetShapeshiftForm() == 0 then 
	print("No Seal Activated")
	return false
end

if SpellCheck(20271) and UnitPower("player", 9) < 5 then
	--if we do not have the glyph then we should just judge our main target
	if UnitBuffID("player", 121027) then -- We have the double Jeopardy buff
		if JudgeTargetGUID then
			print("Found TargetGUID")
			--Check if current target is our last Judged target
			if JudgeTargetGUID == UnitGUID("target") then
				for i=1,#UnitIdTargets do
					if UnitExists(UnitIdTargets[i]) then
						if JudgeTargetGUID ~= UnitGUID(UnitIdTargets[i]) and TargetCheck(UnitIdTargets[i], 20271) and PQR_UnitFacing("player",UnitIdTargets[i])
							then
							PQR_CustomTarget = UnitIdTargets[i]
							return true	
						end	
					end
				end
			end
		end
	end
	--Default value if no other target is available for Double Jeopardy
	PQR_CustomTarget = "target"
	return true
end
```

Tested on dummies and it works 
I looked on what paintpuller did for Avery and then refined it a bit. SpellCheck and TargetCheck is just functions i created that handles the normal checks we have for each ability.

----------


## CodeMyLife

To be honest Gabbz I totally agree. Focus usage is a limitation that, if can be avoided, should be of course! Especially when time comes to do interupts on multiple targets, I like to be able to choose my focus target and the interupt can do his job.

Again I thank you very much for this code, I'm truly a beginner when time comes to write special codes. I'm not a coder myself in real life and I'm learning by seeing you guyz do. I did this Double Jeopardy script by myself and it was working not bad I think but I want to learn more and more and all the thing you are showing me makes me think and learn a lot.

I'm definetly gonna put this in as soon as I can!


On another note, yesterday was a nice wipe fest for me and my friends (some people calls it progression lol) and using my rotation at this moment made me face some issues. In fact not lua errors, nothing unusual except a nasty nasty lag issue when I turn the activehealing on. It usually is not that bad even in 25 but for ji-kun heroic where everyone have to fly everywhere i think the range check might be kicking too often when people needs healing out of my range. It is probably what was experiencing some other people in previous pages of this thread.

I will take a look to it soon when I get a chance but for now, might turn activehealing off if you experiment this lag issue.

----------


## Gabbz

I think Ji Kun is one of the bosses where range check are not possible due to the plattform. At least when i did my own code i noticed that he tried to cast TV when i was not in range. 
I will check when i get there with LFR

Br

----------


## Apocalypse59

Amazing profile, really nice work.

What would be the easiest method to make Right Shift toggle AoE, and Right Ctrl toggle Single Target?

----------


## Apocalypse59

Any plans in the future for PQI integration or dynamic Sacred Shield refreshing?

----------


## CodeMyLife

New PQI implementation is in progress atm im working on it! For Sacred shield yo mean ya want a way to make it used more?

----------


## Gabbz

I think he means that we should refresh Sacred Shield if our AP is increased. I think i pm you Code already regarding this. So basically before pull we pre shield us using Sacred Shield. That is based on our Holy Spell Power however as soon as we start tanking our Vengeance goes up and we get more Holy Spell Power and therefore if we refresh it the shield will absorb alot more. So basically we would like to track how much Holy Spell Power(Haste should also be tracked for faster ticks) and if we are exceeding it we should refresh Sacred Shield to get larger absorbs.

At the moment the profile is just refreshing when its off but doing this "dynamic" we should always make sure that we get the best shield up.

Anyways that is my interpration of dynamic Sacred Shield logic.

■
Buff before you start a fight, buff 10 sec later (Vengeance bonus grants a 10 sec peak)

■
Rebuff always momentarily before Vengeance fades

■
Do not overwrite a Sacred Shield if Vengeance has faded

■
Overwrite Sacred Shield if you have just used a big cooldown to soak a big hit (like Impale)


Br

----------


## CodeMyLife

Oh gotcha Gabbz I never ever tought about it. Personally I find Eternal Flame is just clever for the setup I have. Vengeance makes it heal crazily and EF requires no GCD so no lost of time on the rotation.. I never notice SS was getting stronger with vengeance but it is logic. I will try to work around it a bit probly this week-end. 

I work all week and raid all nights as I leading 2 different raids since the other leader had a RL car accident I'm keeping his raid going.. Have few time for me (and the lady) recently. Hopefully she plays too lol

I will keep you informed, again thanks Gabbz for the clarification!

CodeMyLife.

----------


## CodeMyLife

> This post makes me wonder what a non-RL car accident would be


Haha well he would probly not have his back broke!

----------


## Ninjaderp

> Haha well he would probly not have his back broke!


Holy shiet, hope he get a speedy recovery and suffer no permanent damage!

----------


## CodeMyLife

He is going better everyday, should recover all his mobility and shape sometime soon. Thanks for caring guyz! I was only stating why I'm low on time these days.

This week-end I get 3 days, I think I'll step on these lasts comments and hopefully I'll get all the do-list done and My new PQI Rotation Config set.


Again thanks for Ideas and feedback!

CodeMyLife

Edit: I forgot to report about the Debuff Remover. It works like a charm, removes debuffs really well. The timer was a bit high however so I lowered it a bit to 2 seconds instead of 3. It's not "final" still some code I'd like to refine when I have some time for certain situations where the overlay message is not right (says complete while cant do it, Id like it to report that cannot be done instead). Other than that I definetly like it. Thanks Gabbz!

----------


## Apocalypse59

> I think he means that we should refresh Sacred Shield if our AP is increased. I think i pm you Code already regarding this. So basically before pull we pre-shield us using Sacred Shield. That is based on our Holy Spell Power however as soon as we start tanking our Vengeance goes up and we get more Holy Spell Power and therefore if we refresh it the shield will absorb a lot more. So basically we would like to track how much Holy Spell Power(Haste should also be tracked for faster ticks) and if we are exceeding it we should refresh Sacred Shield to get larger absorbs.


This is exactly what I meant by dynamic. Thanks for the accurate clarification.

----------


## CodeMyLife

> This is exactly what I meant by dynamic. Thanks for the accurate clarification.


Yup we are gonna take a look into it this week-end.

Something that I really like that I shared this with you guyz is that you really have awesome ideas. Some mechanics I never realized before last week just make the tanking so much easier now. That Holy avenger, I never tried it before but now I would never live without it anymore.

I'm planning to code Prot new tier 2 pieces block via Word of Glory buff this wek-end. Was wondering if there would be changes for actual tiers for Ret? If anyone is aware please let me know  :Smile: 

CodeMyLife

----------


## Apocalypse59

> Yup we are gonna take a look into it this week-end.
> 
> Something that I really like that I shared this with you guys is that you really have awesome ideas. Some mechanics I never realized before last week just make the tanking so much easier now. That Holy avenger, I never tried it before but now I would never live without it anymore.
> 
> CodeMyLife


Really looking forward to the update, the profile is already spectacular - easily the best Pally profile right now by miles.
With the updates it will be unmatched.
We appreciate your hard work and awesome coding. Thanks to Gabbz as well.
Spreading some reputation like always.

Apoc

----------


## CodeMyLife

> Really looking forward to the update, the profile is already spectacular - easily the best Pally profile right now by miles.
> With the updates it will be unmatched.
> We appreciate your hard work and awesome coding. Thanks to Gabbz as well.
> Spreading some reputation like always.
> 
> Apoc


Thanks a lot for your kind words!
And thanks to the PQR Community again for the works they do, I'm learning of them and they help me a lot in this.

The new version is up, let's test this out!




> -- NEW
> - PQI Rotation Configurator. Make sure you have the new PQI installed(the one with the Square Interrupt Light).
> - Left Control for Light's Hammer and Glyphed Consecration. (can be turned off or change key via PQI Rotation Configurator) 
> - Left Shift Focus Mouseover (can be turned of or change key via PQI Rotation Configurator)
> - Improved Sacred Shield usage while tanking.
> - Protection Shield of Glory (T15 2pcs) now supported!
> - Fixed Developper's option so we can Update via the PQR Rotation Editor instead of having to re-svn every time.


Let me know what you think of it! There's still the old /nova frame to use and the new PQI Rotation Configurator. Plenty of options, take a review of it before you go!

Happy Tanking!

CodeMyLife

----------


## Apocalypse59

You sir are amazing, downloading and testing the new version right now. Will definitely post my feedback once I'm done.

PS. The changes and additions look really great.

----------


## CodeMyLife

There was a typo mistake causing word of glory to be spammed at 1 holy power, this was not intentional, update again please and sorry for that!

----------


## Ninjaderp

Sweet! Updating svn asap ^^

----------


## Gabbz

When i tested retri i got alot of error that as far as i can see is related to Healing - Healthstone. It uses a undefined value there and when doing /nova it seems alot of the values are missing. Did i not get the correct PQI?

----------


## Captncrunch

Yeah, I tried to use ret after update and I got errors as well and it does nothing

----------


## Ninjaderp

I dont know if this is related to the profile but I got this lua-error when I loaded it up after updating the svn: 




> Message: [string "local PlayerSpec = GetSpecialization() -- V..."]:111: attempt to compare nil with number
> Time: 05/18/13 23:31:46
> Count: 3317
> Stack: [string "local PlayerSpec = GetSpecialization() -- V..."]:111: in function `?'
> [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:742: in function `PQR_NextAbility'
> [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:534: in function `PQR_ExecuteRotation'
> [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:287: in function <[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:214>
> 
> Locals: PlayerSpec = 2
> ...

----------


## CodeMyLife

> I dont know if this is related to the profile but I got this lua-error when I loaded it up after updating the svn:


It was related to the Sacred Shield, had a missing var. Should be fixed now, use Rotation Editor Updater! sorry bout this  :Smile: 


Edit: was not okay, damn client need to be restarted in order to clean up all vars. should be okay now thanks guyz for reporting! Up in v1.14

Edit 2: still not okay, refreshing way way too much somethings broke lol will keep you informed guyz, can use any other talents safely for now or removu Buffs - Sacred Shield of the Rotation Editor for now!

Edit 3: All should be alright now as of v1.15, Active Sacred Shield should be handled correctly  :Smile:

----------


## Silvera

Hmm. For some odd reason, it doesnt do anything when I activate it. Wat.

----------


## Ninjaderp

Make sure you have PQInterface addon installed, and all the data-files in the datafolder. Then it should work!

----------


## Silvera

Yeah I forgot I didn't install the PQInterface. Now it works. Is this a good profile for retribution paladins ?

----------


## CodeMyLife

> Yeah I forgot I didn't install the PQInterface. Now it works. Is this a good profile for retribution paladins ?


I would say this profile is mainly for protection paladins but I try to set it up so it suits retribution too. The good side is that it is an all-in-one dual spec roptation, no need to change anything, just re-spec and all is set. I however didnt benchmark it along others dev's profiles to compare so I would not state this is better than others for retribution. It's however something I would like to achieve over time but for now I would not state anything. I personally use it for LFRs sometimes and I'm doing not bad at all but well i'm in tanking gear so it's hard to compare for me.

I think Gabbz might give you a more accurate answer on this topic as he is Ret himself and he is trynig it these days it seems.

I'd be very interested in hearing how it worked for you!


Thx Ninja for answering him while I was at work  :Smile: 




I'm currently working on polishing the buff manager I wrote to handle Might and Kings depending of situations and to buff the whole raid without the users having to care about it. I HATE when my raiders remind me that someone that walks slower dont have might so I wrote a script that populates all the players in the group and generate scores according to pallies/monk and druids in the raid. If none of those are found we buff kings and if any other is found we buff might unless a second paladin already did it.

On that topic I got a specific question. Is the shamans mastery aura gift by the 3 specs? If yes then we would buff kings if there is a shaman. If it's only some specs we would need to check if the aura is up or not. I think the might buff stays under the aura? Let's say we did might and the shaman aura overwrites it, if the shaman die, might will stay?

Could someone please craliry it for me? Thanks in advance  :Smile:

----------


## CodeMyLife

By the way guyz this week-end I did lot's of trys on heroic Iron Qon and solo-tanking this fight is incredibly fun. I had Active Healing on with only the WoG > 3 @ 35%HP and T15 buffer at 90% and I was 2nd or 3rd on healing. The sacred shield was doing about 45% of my 70k HPS(This active sacred shield is really worth it). Was doing some WoG to save low HP people and to take T12 buff up all the time and I was at 120k dps on our best attemps. We nearly got it sadly it didnt fall but well, his turn will come very very soon lol :P 

I had some tanking gear and stamina gems equipped, that might explain the low dps, next time I will go "Pants Off" and I will tell you how it was!

Oh btw I had an issue with the Hand of Protection, you should disable it for now, It's fixed now and will be include in next release but for now, if someone happends to need it, the rotation will throw it but..... on no target so on you O.o damn its hard to take aggro with HoP. It will be fixed sry about this. I need that shaman aura info before I can release as I wanna throw the raid buffs stuff.

Another note regarding 5.2 patch 

Devotion Aura now clears all silence effects when used.
Divine Protection is now usable while stunned. <== Interesting, should we pop it regardless is we get stunned at a higher HP level? i.e. non-stun 55% and stunned 85%


Prot
Shield of the Righteous now reduces physical damage taken by 25%, down from 30%. <== Interesting, I think this increase T15 2pcs value. What's better now? Blocking 30% on every single melee hits or shielding about 40% on about half of melee hits.


Ret
Sword of Light now increases damage with two-handed melee weapons by 30%, up from 15%. <== Nice ret is buffed!

So basically no changes to code for now but for tanking I would recommend you to use the T15 Buffer that is in the PQI Rotation Configurator!

May the light be with you!

----------


## Ninjaderp

Some interesting info there for sure ^^ Must be Grace of Air you're referring to (the shaman mastery-buff)

----------


## CodeMyLife

> Some interesting info there for sure ^^ Must be Grace of Air you're referring to (the shaman mastery-buff)


Of course thanks mate that answers my question! I will release probly tonight after my raid, I will release 1.16 as Beta and let 1.15 as it is. If 1.16 is ok, it will become the "stable version" and I will keep it safe. Then I will always have a beta version and a stable one. I'm human and humans does mistakes and it's sad when it breaks just before a raid so I will try to always keep a stable version in case. The Beta version will be updatable trought Rotation configuration so wont be annoying on users end.

----------


## Apocalypse59

> Another note regarding 5.2 patch 
> 
> Devotion Aura now clears all silence effects when used.
> Divine Protection is now usable while stunned. <== Interesting, should we pop it regardless is we get stunned at a higher HP level? i.e. non-stun 55% and stunned 85%
> 
> 
> Prot
> Shield of the Righteous now reduces physical damage taken by 25%, down from 30%. <== Interesting, I think this increase T15 2pcs value. What's better now? Blocking 30% on every single melee hits or shielding about 40% on about half of melee hits.
> 
> ...


Aye, I agree with you that there shouldn't be any changes to the coding for these changes. SoR will remain better than WoG even with the 5% loss.
Going through ToT right now and honestly I don't even notice the Battle Healer or SoR that much. I think we are still in a very excellent spot still. 

One thing I would love to see is adding the AoE toggle to the bottom part of PQI.

Lights Hammer
Pause
Focus
AOE

Etc.

 :Big Grin:

----------


## CodeMyLife

> Aye, I agree with you that there shouldn't be any changes to the coding for these changes. SoR will remain better than WoG even with the 5% loss.
> Going through ToT right now and honestly I don't even notice the Battle Healer or SoR that much. I think we are still in a very excellent spot still. 
> 
> One thing I would love to see is adding the AoE toggle to the bottom part of PQI.
> 
> Lights Hammer
> Pause
> Focus
> AOE
> ...



Actually AoE is a macro ( /aoe ) that you create ingame in you /macro book then place it on any buttong that you like. I could of course integrate a way to use keypress is this is what you mean? 

Personally I use the "R" key, it's not far and when im chatting nothing happens!

About the Shield in fact I was speaking of Shield of Glory, not Word of Glory. I was stating that Shield of Glory should be integrated for more sustained shielding. 3 holy power for a 15 seconds buff that gives 40% chances to block (added to the 30ish percents we already have from mastery so lets say we buff to 70%) wich block is actually 30% of incoming melee damage. This however should be used in some way to double shield i.e. lets say our life falls under 50%, SoTR should be prioritized. Otherwise, keeping this buff up as prevention and to smoother damage spikes( always either be shielded or block or both or close to always ). Note that both effects stack with no diminishing returns as block is a chance on roll and shield is direct absorbtion. You can block an incoming hit for 30% and still absorb 40% of the remaining damage.

Shield of Glory // Shield of the Righteous

Both should be used imho. Try it it's in the PQI, the code I have included is: if our HP falls below Shield of Glory PQI value and Shield of Glory PQI is checked then if we have 4HP or more, we cast WoG on the lowest percent HP member. It actually does the job but anyway personally I always keep active healing to save low HP member so.. It's more than often not needed. I set the ShieldofGlory value to 80% of my HP so id does not spam it uselessly if I'm not tanking. Works great so far but might be improved of course!

----------


## Apocalypse59

No I'd actually like the option to bind AOE in the PQI options to Right Shift, or any other modifier for that matter.

As for the Shield of Glory, I'll have to test it out and let you know what I think.  :Smile:

----------


## CodeMyLife

Okay Apoc I will add it mate! I will enable both macro and toggle usage for aoe.

I pushed (Master) CodeMyTest wich is the test version 1.16. It's on my SVN right now and rotation updater is include in it. SVN it only if you wanna help testing. For now I think 1.16 should be flawless but I let 1.15 in case anyone is experiencing issues and wanna revert to old version.

The new version holds couples fine-tunings in shield of Glory and The wise auto-buffer. Let me know how these features works well or not. I have let the writetochat enabled for testing purposes so we can know when buffs kicks in. I will remove it in future updates if everything works well.

About the Buffing system, The numbers are not that much relevant to you, it's a simple calculation I do to see what classes(buffs) are in our group and then buff accordingly. pallies = +50, druids and monks are +1 and shamans are +1000 so lets say buffing score is 2152 that mean you have 2 shamans 3 paladins and 2 monks/druids. It's just a way to populate all calsses quickly. the last number is the random timer actually used. I did it to prevent 2 using my profiles to compete on buffing  :Wink: 

Happy testing and Light be with you!

----------


## Apocalypse59

A few things I've noticed after some long testing on the training dummy and tonight's Heroic Iron Qon progression.
There seems to be a few things hurting Shield of the Righteousness up time. 

First, Word of Glory still casts in the rotation even when disabled in PQI. It's the coding in the Extras part of the profile that seems to be causing this issue.

Next, the way Sacred Shield is coded it seems to be casting when we have nothing else to cast. This seems to happen roughly anywhere from every 7 to 10 seconds.
Theoretically, with the right amount of haste we should always be able to cast something that generates Holy Power.
What seems to be happening is that Sacred Shield will refresh even when Crusader Strike, Judgement, or Hammer of the Righteous are available to be cast.
I know that this will scale differently with deferring haste levels.
Watching carefully you can tell this is cutting directly into your Shield of the Righteousness overtime and Holy Power generation.
The rotation runs extremely smooth and then it hits the current Sacred Shield refresh and you can see that it interferes directly with the flow of the GCD(Global Cool Down).
Essentially one SS refresh can cause the loss of upwards of roughly 1-2 Holy Power. Depending on timing, latency, and current haste levels.

I'd love to see some fine tuning to the coding to keep a much higher up time on Shield of the Righteousness.
The loss of Holy Power throughout the fight, quickly adds up to a very large loss in overall up time.

Right now I'm seeing exactly 39% SoR up time @ 514 w/ 8750 Haste.
This was tested over 30 minutes on the training dummy.
Single Target rotation.
On boss fights it hangs anywhere between 30 and 40%, usually averaging roughly 35%.

I know that my haste is on the lower end of the scale, and that most high end Paladins can run with anywhere from 12,000 to upwards of 18,000 haste rating. Fraggoji for example.
If somehow we can figure out a way for the profile to either scale automatically to haste levels, or input our haste manually to let it calculate towards our rotation that would be incredible.
I'm sure it already does this to some extent, it probably just needs some fine tuning.

Anyways, sorry for the long winded post. But hopefully it's helpful, and with your skill in coding I have no doubt you can make this happen.

----------


## Apocalypse59

Testing my SoR up time with Avery's Prot Profile.
Exact same gear and talents.
514 Item Level w/ 8750 Haste.
Watching the rotation, and it's almost 100% accurate.
My SoR up time was 58%.
A huge difference.

Though you have to take into account that I don't think his scales SS dynamically. 
Instead it actually fits the refresh in at the exact same moment it would be cast for it not to waste a Holy Power.
It seem to have logic built in that if Crusaders Strike, Judgement, or Shield of the Righteous won't be up by the time the GCD comes back up, then SS is cast.
Essentially filling the gap perfectly.

The rotation is spot on for Avery's, but it lacks the customization and features of yours.
Somehow there has to be a sweet spot to compromise between the best of both worlds.
I don't want to lose your lack of features, but I'd still love to see that extremely high SoR up time.
I really think it's going to come down to trial and error and lots of testing.
But I really think a blend of both would be amazing.  :Wink:

----------


## CodeMyLife

Amazing Apoc that's a very nice test you did there!

Yeah the WoG in Extras might pop sometimes. Usually will use your Bastion and fill you up as its a low HP treshold security for ourself.



```
-- Word of Glory
if PlayerHP <= 35
  and UnitPower("player", 9) >= 3 or HaveBuff("player", 90174) then
  	CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(85673), "player")
end
```

It's really basic, if your life fall beyond 35% then cast WoG on you. 

For the SotR theres no haste management in my profile else than "is the GCD over" of course I tested some scripts to enhance haste but didnt found something perfect so far. Avery's stuff of course seems to have perfect timing. I will se what can be done to this. It's a very nice input mate. Thank You!

I will take a look to this tonight for sure!

Tyvm Apoc!

----------


## Terades313

Hey ive one question, where do you see your exact SotR Uptie? Like Apo.. 58% is it a addon? Thanks for infos  :Smile:

----------


## Ninjaderp

> Hey ive one question, where do you see your exact SotR Uptie? Like Apo.. 58% is it a addon? Thanks for infos


I would guess you could track that via an addon such as Recount or something else.

----------


## Terades313

oh yes  :Big Grin:  tanks :P

----------


## CodeMyLife

> I would guess you could track that via an addon such as Recount or something else.


Skada does it nicely, first choice, buff uptime.

Trying averykey right now.... OOM after 45 sec..... Am I having too much haste? I think so... I need Seal of Insight lol The DPS thrown is however way better. I think the codes I'm using to check cooldowns is not working well with latency. I will rewrite it all tomorrow after work. Should not be hard to complete. I however tried this setup this week-end and was a bit sad of how it was working for me but I think something was missing. I'll retry.

Apoc yesterday you tested on 1.16? How was the buffing? I experienced no issues but I'M doing 10 mans and only 1 druide... did not test anything else id like to know how it work in 25 if anyone tried it please report!  :Smile: 

Thanks all for your support and reports, it's very very appreciated.

CodeMyLife

----------


## jaxino1982

With my paladin at level 87 with low haste i have noticed that your profile isn't healing at all... Maybe it's an haste/gear problem? Or profile? 

Ofc i have made the macros to activate healing...

----------


## Ninjaderp

If you have setup the settings for WoG in the PQInterface UI it should use WoG at set HP-threshold If Im not mistaken.
Could you share your talents / glyphs with us?

----------


## CodeMyLife

New CodeMyTest version 1.17 update online. Update it trought Rotation Editor or svn.

Including following changes

- Smoother rotation. some PQR_AddDpellToDelayList bug there... I found it was hanging the profile. 
- Added some abilities check to low priority abilities to enable better holy power regeneration. Thanks and credits to Avery for this idea.
- Fixed on startup lua error related to PQInterface loading too slowly. Now have a check to wait for it.
- Fixed Divine Purpose Shielding, now should make crazy shielding uptime.

There should be way better flow with this update. The bug hang was occuring very often and slowing rotation a lot. Now it's working great at least it's not stopping, abilities are queued efficiently. Might have hard time casting some abilities by hand tought. 

As usual let me know how it works for you!! Thanks everyone  :Big Grin:

----------


## CodeMyLife

> With my paladin at level 87 with low haste i have noticed that your profile isn't healing at all... Maybe it's an haste/gear problem? Or profile? 
> 
> Ofc i have made the macros to activate healing...


What kind of group where you in? It should heal if you are in a group according to panel value. If solo it is hardcoded to heal you under 35%hp with 3+ Holy Power to take profit of the bastion of glory buff as much as possible.

----------


## CodeMyLife

I tried starting a toon at lvl 1, all works well lol the only downside is that the buffer keep spamming chat if active blessings is activated until lvl 30  :Smile: 

It's now lvl 10 and all is handled well so far even the solo healing of WoG works under 35%. I think all levels should work well.

----------


## CodeMyLife

> New CodeMyTest version 1.17 update online. Update it trought Rotation Editor or svn.
> 
> Including following changes
> 
> - Smoother rotation. some PQR_AddDpellToDelayList bug there... I found it was hanging the profile. 
> - Added some abilities check to low priority abilities to enable better holy power regeneration. Thanks and credits to Avery for this idea.
> - Fixed on startup lua error related to PQInterface loading too slowly. Now have a check to wait for it.
> - Fixed Divine Purpose Shielding, now should make crazy shielding uptime.
> 
> ...


Stable version is now 1.18.

New CodeMyTest 1.19 including new features :

- Toggle Key for AoE can be set in PQI Retoation Configurator. Old /aoe Macro still work, both toggle the same value and can be used at the same time.
- Holy Power treshold value in PQI, can be set from 3 to 5 Holy power to suit your spec's and gears needs for tanking.

There it is Apoc, enjoy!

----------


## Terades313

The new Version dont work for me , he stops rotation after a few seconds.

----------


## Ninjaderp

Back from my 72h ban and just updated the profile via SVN and I only get autoattacks on dummies.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Terades313

@ninja same problem here^^

----------


## Ninjaderp

Its probably just a line of code with a typo in or something, CML will fix but he's canadian so he's probably sleeping now.

----------


## CodeMyLife

huh lol Test one or both?

you get data sheet 1.04?

Working flawless on my side... Both versions!

----------


## Ninjaderp

Let me check again, will edit soon when I've had a second looksie.

Version number is 1.18
Datasheet is indeed 1.04.

I'll log on Skype and we could try this through Teamviewer!

HAH! Scrap that I found the issue!

I had "load out of date addons" unchecked so PQInterface wasnt even loaded.
Fired it up with "load out of date addons" and everything works again lol

Sorry for the scare! ^^

----------


## CodeMyLife

thats the test version????

Oh, you are funny bro :P

And about Terades? what can I do to help? have a Lua or something?

----------


## CodeMyLife

Ninja finally is still having the issues, we are working togheter on getting this back up, sorry for the wait ill keep you informed!

----------


## CodeMyLife

Test version is working well, he was trying the 1.18 with 1.04 data sheet, works on my end but doent seems to on his, odd. Anyway will up stable version to 1.19 as it seems to works flawlessly. thx for reporting!

Terades were you trying 1.19 test version?

----------


## CodeMyLife

Oh I found the addon spam fails damn on-load bug with PQI.... for now please use CodeMyLife 1.20 from my SVN, otherwise it might not load proper update as I accidentally broke the normal link of the updater in a previous version. Test will be 1.19 for now I'm working on something  :Smile: 

Encountered another bug, having nothing assigned to "Pause" will break rotation and will display combat check in PQI. for now just make sur you have something in the right box, you can uncheck it if you dont wanna use it.

----------


## Terades313

Works 1.25 (test) works very well. (Now testing in ToT-HC 25er)

----------


## qwe900

newest clear version from pqr, jsut doing svn update copy folder in it runs profle, char doing nothing ? just use 1 trinked then pause, do you know why ?


ok addon in wow interface forgotten

----------


## jaxino1982

Atm i'm using Talent Calculator - Game Guide - World of Warcraft. since i'm only level 88.... but still no heals on the party...

And another thing is... that after new update... the profile doesn't use AOE in the right way. I mean when i press my aoe macro, the profile keeps spamming Crusader Strike instead of Hammer... quite strange... before update was working fine...

----------


## Ninjaderp

Which version are you using? You can see the version-number in the rotation editor.
Also is it the profile "Master CML" or the "Master CML Test" you're using that gives those results?

----------


## CodeMyLife

Actually seems to have an on-load bug with 1.25 (Test), However, loading 1.24 (CodeMyLife) before loading 1.25(CodeMyTest) seems to get over it. Trying to figure out what is causing this but I know where to look, it's somewhere in the new toggle macro for AoE. 

1.25 is almost the same as 1.24 btw, only Holy Power level config and toggle key config added. Is 1.25 return addon errors, use 1.24 for now  :Smile: 

It's on SVN

Oh tried 1.24, usually I benchmark with single only, didnt notice AoE was "broken".

----------


## CodeMyLife

> Atm i'm using Talent Calculator - Game Guide - World of Warcraft. since i'm only level 88.... but still no heals on the party...
> 
> And another thing is... that after new update... the profile doesn't use AOE in the right way. I mean when i press my aoe macro, the profile keeps spamming Crusader Strike instead of Hammer... quite strange... before update was working fine...


Official Workaround for now, 

console reloadui
start PQR with (Master) CodeMyLife -- 1.24 then swap mode using /aoe 
stop PQR
start PQR with (Master) CodeMyTest -- 1.25

Should not throw any more errors, at least works for me.

Of course I didnt notice it before nor can I see what is causing it, it's odd the aoe becomes random in 1.24 lol
1.25 works fine  :Smile:  (beside the bug thrown when doing /aoe on startup)

----------


## jaxino1982

> Official Workaround for now, 
> 
> console reloadui
> start PQR with (Master) CodeMyLife -- 1.24 then swap mode using /aoe 
> stop PQR
> start PQR with (Master) CodeMyTest -- 1.25
> 
> Should not throw any more errors, at least works for me.
> 
> ...


Well, i have tried it and the AOE works as intended if you use the LEFTSHIFT instead of the macro (/aoe)

I was using this profile before 1.24 and now it's BEST, the timing on rotation seems perfect. :Cool: 

But the heal on party doesn't work at all, and even the heals on myself... i don't know why or what's wrong....

Maybe it's because i'm not level 90 and i miss last talent and this screws up the code?

----------


## jaxino1982

> Which version are you using? You can see the version-number in the rotation editor.
> Also is it the profile "Master CML" or the "Master CML Test" you're using that gives those results?


I use MasterCML 1.24

----------


## CodeMyLife

> Well, i have tried it and the AOE works as intended if you use the LEFTSHIFT instead of the macro (/aoe)
> 
> I was using this profile before 1.24 and now it's BEST, the timing on rotation seems perfect.
> 
> But the heal on party doesn't work at all, and even the heals on myself... i don't know why or what's wrong....
> 
> Maybe it's because i'm not level 90 and i miss last talent and this screws up the code?


Actually turns out that the healing is totally broken, looking into it right now.

Edit it was related to the recent data sheet updates, I reverted a huge part of it to 1.02 and reposted it as 1.05. I am trying to integrate more stuff in PQI and having the PQI in data sheet is a bit annoying for this. I will rework it to a xml ability this week as I do not like to use datasheet... Healing should work with 1.25 using toggle aoe and data sheet 1.05.

----------


## CodeMyLife

I raided ToT yesterday, did some HC and found out the week-end improvements are really worth the trouble. I did not yet found a workaround for the toggle bugs but I'm still hoping I'll find some setup that will work. BTTW the healing was working for me for raids after swapping 1.24 1.25 and adjusting some value and all went right after it.My DPS yesterday was higher than usual by far. I'm very satisfied of the new ability flow and I hope you guyz do too!

I was using WoG trought the T15 2 pcs buffer and the healers were crying I was healing too much... 1 WoG every 12-15 secs + Sacred Shield and I was at about 70k hps on heroic horridon. Shield of Glory uptime was around 78% while SotR was at about 28%. I like the way Shield of Glory works along SotR, reducing mostly all hits by at least 30% do makes a difference.

I used Divine Purpose to see how the timing was and I must admit it is a very good talent used that way.

Good day everyone!

----------


## Punk13

Hi could you please upload the data sheet 1.05? On the SVN there still is the old version. Thx

----------


## pve

I don't know if it is intentional, but I have had to ES manually the last few releases. Is this working as intended? This is speccd Prot not Ret.

----------


## CodeMyLife

There are actually some error if using toggle macros at the beginning of the session. Try going with Shift AoE toggle at first, do some fighting and soon all should work as normal. I do not know what's causing it exctly and during week I raid every nights so I do not have time to fix this probly until friday. Sorry bout this. If in the meantime you wanna revert to a "working" version, you can try reverting to 117-118 but the rotation of these is a bit sloppy so... I suggest 1.25 using shift toggle. Worked fine for me yesterday  :Smile: 

Not sure what your ES means tought..

----------


## Yo Dawg

I currently just turn the rotation on and off again after toggling AoE/Single Target, not a big deal since there's not much else to do. Profile runs great though, thanks for all your work!

----------


## pve

> Not sure what your ES means tought..


I apologize, I was referring to Execution Sentence. Holy Prism works perfectly, as does Light's Hammer (with ctrl held). To use Execution Sentence as of now, I have to pause rotation(alt) and use the key-bind I have set, then release the pause. This is no big deal, and I do it anyways for other abilities, it just feels awkward. 

It would be amazing if in the future, the ctrl to cast mechanic you used for light's hammer could also work with Execution Sentence. Thanks again for all your hard work, this is without a doubt the best raiding prot profile imo, and it keeps getting better.

----------


## CodeMyLife

Oh I see ES!! Yeah! Humm It probly doesnt work since I added the /use 13 for dps trinkets, maybe without trink it skip the ability otherwise it should be on cd. I think we should check vengeance level before triggering as prot. Something like 50k should do imo. Could aswell be a trigger like ctrl its not a bad idea at all! I will look to it buddy thanks for feedback!

----------


## CodeMyLife

> Hi could you please upload the data sheet 1.05? On the SVN there still is the old version. Thx


Oh sorry bout this, forgot to "commit" to the SVN, my bad, it should be online, don't know if this will fix much however, have an hour or 2 tonight to try to get it working, cross fingers :P

----------


## CodeMyLife

> I apologize, I was referring to Execution Sentence. Holy Prism works perfectly, as does Light's Hammer (with ctrl held). To use Execution Sentence as of now, I have to pause rotation(alt) and use the key-bind I have set, then release the pause. This is no big deal, and I do it anyways for other abilities, it just feels awkward. 
> 
> It would be amazing if in the future, the ctrl to cast mechanic you used for light's hammer could also work with Execution Sentence. Thanks again for all your hard work, this is without a doubt the best raiding prot profile imo, and it keeps getting better.


Well I dont use that spell that much as you can see, it was really ugly code lol.



```
if PQR_SpellAvailable(114157)  -- if spell ready
  and IsSpellInRange(GetSpellInfo(35395), "target") == 1  -- if crusader strike is in range (might remove it, does not make much sense)
  and HaveBuff("player", 84963) then  -- if have inquisition, this is why prot paladins bug... will check havebuff or is prot
   RunMacroText("/use 13") -- thats the trinket use might set to use both in fact, we want all the power before 
   return true
end
```

I'll get that fixed for next release. Further releases might hold additional features like toggle cast or vengeance management. for now its on CD. Have some other stuff to fix before adding this but I,ll keep that in the Do-List!

----------


## pve

> I'll get that fixed for next release. Further releases might hold additional features like toggle cast or vengeance management. for now its on CD. Have some other stuff to fix before adding this but I,ll keep that in the Do-List!


No rush at all CML, it was more of a question of intent than a need for resolution. I'm fine with the way I currently handle it for now. Thanks for the reply.

----------


## Apocalypse59

1.25 isn't working for me at all, starts the rotation and then stops. Has the Datasheet been updated in the SVN?

----------


## CodeMyLife

Well had very little time these last few days but finally found finally found some time to fix stuff up, Test release 1.29 is on SVN along Data sheet 1.06 Did not update "CodeMyLife" version yet but the data sheet is almost the same so it should be ok too, in case.

Added some new things too,



> - Tank execution sentance on vengeance(10k), ret should use on CD along trinket slot 1.
> - Heal should be back to normal, i changed the WoG a bit so it appears on PQI, you should see it in abilities log now. Eternal Flame however does not fit the same way. Will have to take further look to it.
> - Added some vars to use with PQI Configuration, please let me know if any value or checkbox is not working, they should all!
> - I removed toggle AoE for now, was bugging the script, I will try to do it again later tought!


You should be able to update trought the Rotation Manager to CodeMyTest v 1.29 along new Data sheet 1.06. 

As usual thanks for feedback and happy tanking!

----------


## pve

Sweet! I'll use Test 1.29 tonight on HM Ji-kun+ I'll report with any findings!

Thank you!!

----------


## CodeMyLife

Gogogo pve! tell me if you experience lag issues with activehealing on plz. Should not as recently the profile is smoother than before, seemed okay to me monday with 1.25.

About Ji-Kun, was thinking of a better way to manage holy power, shielding at 5 holy power is good but i was thinking farter than that. Shield if and only if theres another holy power generator ability available in the next 2(or 1) secs, way to make sure the player can shield at any given time by hitting SotR and always having 3 holy power. I will write it tonight or tomorrow. Will be insane.

I'm also planning to add a kind off wise shielding method. Since we will always have 3 holy power ready, lets say if target ji-kun and unitisunit player, targettarget then if target casting talon strike, shield ourself asap. Those two new additions should improve further our survivability by giving the player enough holy power to react at any given time. 

Was also thinking of a if off-tank have 1 talon strike and is target when ji-kun cast we want to sacrifice on off-tank. This should give a good help for ji-kun and probably other bosses that have same mechanisms could be easily added too.

So, no one tried the 1.29? I wanna know if you guyz have any lua error or plugin failures with this version, it should not but who knows. I tested it myself it was like 3 am when I got it all set so didnt test it much so please tell me if anything go wrong!

Thank you guyz  :Smile:

----------


## sed-

> Gogogo pve! tell me if you experience lag issues with activehealing on plz. Should not as recently the profile is smoother than before, seemed okay to me monday with 1.25.
> 
> About Ji-Kun, was thinking of a better way to manage holy power, shielding at 5 holy power is good but i was thinking farter than that. Shield if and only if theres another holy power generator ability available in the next 2(or 1) secs, way to make sure the player can shield at any given time by hitting SotR and always having 3 holy power. I will write it tonight or tomorrow. Will be insane.
> 
> I'm also planning to add a kind off wise shielding method. Since we will always have 3 holy power ready, lets say if target ji-kun and unitisunit player, targettarget then if target casting talon strike, shield ourself asap. Those two new additions should improve further our survivability by giving the player enough holy power to react at any given time. 
> 
> Was also thinking of a if off-tank have 1 talon strike and is target when ji-kun cast we want to sacrifice on off-tank. This should give a good help for ji-kun and probably other bosses that have same mechanisms could be easily added too.
> 
> So, no one tried the 1.29? I wanna know if you guyz have any lua error or plugin failures with this version, it should not but who knows. I tested it myself it was like 3 am when I got it all set so didnt test it much so please tell me if anything go wrong!
> ...


man let me tell you am really impressed by both your prot//ret profiles!! am really speachless, my gf and i were running dungs and let me tell you this thing clutched soooo much!!! keep up the amazing work man!! (also profile is SMOOOTH! no errors or lag)

----------


## CodeMyLife

> man let me tell you am really impressed by both your prot//ret profiles!! am really speachless, my gf and i were running dungs and let me tell you this thing clutched soooo much!!! keep up the amazing work man!! (also profile is SMOOOTH! no errors or lag)


I am very very happy to hear that! It kind of makes me want to add even more, theres still work to be done  :Smile:  Thanks a lot sed- !

Did you notice if the Healing with Word of Glory was fine? I personally had no issues at all with it yesterday and someone reported that it doesnt work so I am a bit confused right now lol

Could anyone confirm if works?

----------


## sed-

> I am very very happy to hear that! It kind of makes me want to add even more, theres still work to be done  Thanks a lot sed- !
> 
> Did you notice if the Healing with Word of Glory was fine? I personally had no issues at all with it yesterday and someone reported that it doesnt work so I am a bit confused right now lol
> 
> Could anyone confirm if works?


lol oh ya it works, trust me^^, she was tanking as ret (72) dungs because of this lol, thats how amazing def//self heals//wog's it was doing.

Also i love everything bout your prot as well! its so pro with bops//loh//freedoms it did to me as a healer to keep me alive!! god this thing is like holy grail for palis lol. 

After seeing how just mind blowing this profile is am now rolling a pali, (and i was the most anti pali person lol), man i would love to see more tank scripts from you lol, your just amazing with them! i think you found your new passion^^, i have no idea why no 1 is toss feedback or +1 your way... i dont even play a pali or main spec one and i no this thing is just insane lol.

----------


## CodeMyLife

sed- Oh wow amazing, Ret tanking really!! Haha what an excellent idea !!!  :Smile:  You should definetly level a pally, pallies are special! Thanks for the quick answer!

Angrybear sorry if I dont private answer you but your inbox is full! I'm happy you also got healing to work! Saves me a lot of trouble, I was already having the sad face as no one reported it was working at all lol! Hopefully sed- was here to confirm :P

Thank you guyz!

----------


## ozmodiar

Well I can confirm that 1.31 works flawlessly and is pretty awesome. Thank you so much for this amazing profile <3.

+rep!

----------


## Budoy

delete this

----------


## sallysteph

great profile!

just a question.. is it possible to add in a command to switch off righteous fury when required?

----------


## CodeMyLife

Yeah had to turn it off myself earlier this week, will add it to PQI soon!

Just to let people know what can be done in these situations. If at any given time any ability is annoying you, feel free to remove it from the rotation editor. I use to code standalone abilities so that we can tweak the rotation via the rotation editor easily without breaking the rotation flow. All abilities could be removed regardless of others, if you remove lets say "Buff - Righteous Fury" then it wont buff you anymore and the remaining abilities should vork is if nothing has changed. The only important abilities are those with a -- before ability.

----------


## jaxino1982

> Well I can confirm that 1.31 works flawlessly and is pretty awesome. Thank you so much for this amazing profile <3.
> 
> +rep!


How can even say that??? This profile never uses Crusader Strake on Single target....

----------


## CodeMyLife

> How can even say that??? This profile never uses Crusader Strake on Single target....


It definetly does lol It might help me to help you if you describe what version you are using because the one on the SVN definetly do Crusader Strike on single target. Not the first hit as prot because the profile keep track of debuffs. If you keep swapping target and the new target doesnt have the damage reduction debuff then it will Hammer of Righteous to put it back up.

Finally I must admit there was something buggy with the /macros. IT's fixed now, sorry about that. Sometimes when I'm tired I do stupid things  :Frown: 

It's UP, I was moving the PQI into abilities to dont have to update data sheet everytime we wanna add more options to PQI. It's in the 1.33 version and will work with data sheet 1.07.

----------


## ozmodiar

> How can even say that??? This profile never uses Crusader Strake on Single target....


Yes it does.

----------


## DEFLAMA

> It definetly does lol It might help me to help you if you describe what version you are using because the one on the SVN definetly do Crusader Strike on single target. Not the first hit as prot because the profile keep track of debuffs. If you keep swapping target and the new target doesnt have the damage reduction debuff then it will Hammer of Righteous to put it back up.
> 
> Finally I must admit there was something buggy with the /macros. IT's fixed now, sorry about that. Sometimes when I'm tired I do stupid things 
> 
> It's UP, I was moving the PQI into abilities to dont have to update data sheet everytime we wanna add more options to PQI. It's in the 1.33 version and will work with data sheet 1.07.


With the latest update 1.33, its fixed the issue with /aoe and now works perfectly! thank you very much for this  :Smile:  will keep testing and report back

----------


## CodeMyLife

> With the latest update 1.33, its fixed the issue with /aoe and now works perfectly! thank you very much for this  will keep testing and report back


Very happy to hear that!

----------


## Apocalypse59

Code, your profile has been broken for me since 1.25. Fresh install and it just auto attacks. I don't know what the deal is. Let me know what other info you need to fix it.

I've tried both CodeMyLife and CodeMyTest. I attack the training dummy and it just sits there auto attacking. Any ideas?

----------


## Apocalypse59

Retribution is working fine, just wanted to add that in.

----------


## Apocalypse59

It goes through the initial rotation in PQI.

Righteous Fury
Hammer of the Righteous
Judgement
Avenger's Shield
Sacred Shield
Crusader Strike

Then the profile stops and just auto attacks.

----------


## sed-

> It goes through the initial rotation in PQI.
> 
> Righteous Fury
> Hammer of the Righteous
> Judgement
> Avenger's Shield
> Sacred Shield
> Crusader Strike
> 
> Then the profile stops and just auto attacks.


holy **** do you not no wtf an edit button is,

Also does it have errors? enable lua errors in wow

----------


## Apocalypse59

> holy **** do you not no wtf an edit button is,
> 
> Also does it have errors? enable lua errors in wow


I'll check, I always have lua errors disabled.

----------


## sed-

> I'll check, I always have lua errors disabled.


turn off profile, enable lua errors turn it back on and act like normal, any errors post up here. lua errors is the ezest way to no if its an addon or whats breaking profile. also check pqi rotation to see if its hanging on a spell//buff//cd,

----------


## Apocalypse59

Great advice man, I appreciate it.

I'll definitely check it out as soon as we finish Lei Shen.

Thank you and plus rep!

----------


## sweeb

profile hangs on crusader strike as well but it only seems to be happening in tank spec. 

Ret seems to be fine.

version 1.33 this is the lua error i got 


Message: [string "-- Holy Avenger Mode ..."]:19: attempt to compare nil with number
Time: 05/31/13 22:28:46
Count: 277
Stack: [C]: ?
[string "-- Holy Avenger Mode ..."]:19: in function `?'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:742: in function `PQR_NextAbility'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:534: in function `PQR_ExecuteRotation'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:287: in function <[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:214>

Locals: 


The first time I got the error I was in Prot and I was speced into divine purpose. I stopped the rotation and speced into Holy Avenger, started it back up and got same error.

I then re-logged and tried it again starting the profile speced with Holy Avenger. it still hing on Crusader Strike but i didn't receive the error this time.




Edit

Deleted all the files in Data folder as well as re-doanloaded the V1.33 profile and Prot looks to be working fine even when specd with Devin purpose. If that was even the reason I had the issue in the first place.

----------


## CodeMyLife

You probly using old data sheet Apoc, the new one excludes PQI and PQI is now an ability, I changed it so I dont have to up data everytime. the problems come from it. As sweeb did, just delete codemylife.lua and then re-update and reboot wow to clear data.

Thanks for reporting bug guyz  :Smile:  should not throw errors with the correct data sheet, this is related to the new SotR holy power selector I added. You really need the good PQI to make the profile work.

Profile 1.33 with data 1.07

P.S. Btw Apoc I had to get rid of the Shift toggle for now. I had some troubles implementing it, it is throwing addons errors. I tried to find information on it and I have another idea to try sometimes soon, I have some other codes to complete for now but as soon as I get free time I will try to make a special version for you with toggles instead of macros. Actually most of people like macros I'm using I think, and personally I couldnt live without it anymore!

----------


## CodeMyLife

CodeMyTest 1.35 Available via Rotation editor.

It's a minor update to try the 6th holy power management. For Raid tanking, having a SotR ready 100% of the time is a dream, knowing that even if the rotation use the 3 holy powers to shield to dump holy power you will remain with 3 so you are ready to shield again would be priceless. Kind of an always available 40% shield wall that lasts 3 seconds.

This update will make sure one of your holy power generator is ready before shielding. never will you be under 3 holy power for more than 1.25sec during wich you will have SotR buff up. 

Its an hard coded 1.25 sec for now but I will probly turn this into PQI var so that user can decide the perfect timer for his haste level. Might as well include the calculation of the player GCD to make it easy to choose the best timer for you  :Wink: 

As usual let me know what you think of it!

Also added Heroic Tortos Shielding, didnt try it myself and coded it blindly tbh, only with Terrades313 ideas and Wowhead IDs so let me know if it causes any issues. This should not change anything to lfr/normal version as it looks for a particular entity, the heroic crystal. If it find the crystal then script kicks in. If you mouse-over the crystal it will become focus and while its focused if your life is over 70% and you dont have shiel it will judge it when judge is ready. Let me know if it works please!

For now if you dont like the SotR feature, stick to CML 1.33, I wont change it for now until I get it all set with the PQI  :Smile: 

Have a nice day everyone!


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
CodeMyTest 1.37 Available via Rotation editor.

Following last update there is the PQI integration of SotR wise management. The 3-5 Value for Shield of the Righteous is now a 0-6 value. values are explained in tooltip, quick overview:
0 : Never Shield at all. Let the user shield himself, will stack as much holy power as it can so the user can shield.
1-2-3 : Use instantly when 3 or more holy power.
4 : Use instantly when 4 or more holy power.
5 : Use instantly when 5 holy power.
6 : Wise Shielding, wait for a 6th holy power to be ready before shielding so the user can always shield himself if needed.

The wise Shielding will take your haste into account to find the proper GCD.

Also added Ji-Kun Talon Rake shield management to Raiding Events. Should always buff when Talon Rake is cast. Requires the Wise SotR (6 holy power) to ensure it works well. Again I coded it from IDs so let me know how it works plz!!

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
CodeMyTest 1.38 Available via Rotation editor.

Again a little tweak to SotR, added the /sotr macro.

We all know SotR doesnt stack. Sometimes when we hit shield of the righteous to shield up a big incoming hit, we overwrite an already existing SotR buff. This is not nice as it does not stack. SotR macro will get the perfect timing on your next SotR at 0.2s of the actual buff expiration. Leading to a longer shield uptime from the first time you hit the macro till the holy power is not high enough or when you stop clicking macro. Basically if you want you can spam it and the shield will just take place when it is needed as long as there is Holy Power. Of course requires 6th Holy power management to take profit of this feature at its maximum.

About Ji-Kun I tried it and it went perfectly. Modded the chat msg into an overlay in 1.38.

----------


## Apocalypse59

1.33 is working absolutely flawlessly. Giving it some heavy testing right now. Thanks again Code for all your hard work.

Dude, those 1.35, 1.37, and 1.38 look downright incredible. You're a genius, seriously I love you.  :Cool:

----------


## CodeMyLife

Hehe!! You know I love you too Apoc!

CodeMyTest 1.39 Available via Rotation editor.


- This release will get over facing/range issues and will keep rotation flowing regardless of range or facing. With this release you can tank even with the target hitting you in the *** !!
- Severely modded the interupt behaviour to iterate trough ennemy targets and find proper target to cast Avenger's shield and Rebuke. Note that the Avenger's Shield will no longer break the rotation to interupt, it will only cast if no generator are ready at the same moment it would normally use it but now it checks if theres a better target to use it should help you pull back casters to tanking spot. Set Focus or Mouseover them to ensure it works well. You can Still disable Interupt management in PQI if you are using an Interupt Rotation and you do not want this interupt utility.
- Added Righteous Fury to PQI as suggested earlier by sallysteph! Thanks for input was a nice idea!

Again Thanks everyone for testing and giving feedback and Happy Tanking!

----------


## crackz0r

great profile, i am having one problem i hope someone can shed some light on. When my pally reaches 3 holy power, he just starts autoattacking.
if i dump holy power somehow (manual shield of righteous, word of glory), rotation will kick back in until i reach 3 holy power again.. then autoattack
If i remove shield of the righteous from my rotation, it seems to work fine.
Any thoughts? 
Also worth noting that this is happening to me with both the latest codemylife, as well as the latest codemytest versions, as of this writing.
Thanks
btw this error seemed to by related to the problem

Date: 2013-06-02 13:47:44

ID: 1
Error occured in: Global
Count: 146

Message: [string "-- Calculation of GCD for Holy Power genera..."] line 39:
attempt to compare number with nil
Debug:
[string "-- Calculation of GCD for Holy Power genera..."]:39: ?()
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:742: PQR_NextAbility()
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:534: PQR_ExecuteRotation()
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:287:
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:214
Locals:
(*temporary) = nil
(*temporary) = 1.9199981689453
(*temporary) = nil
(*temporary) = nil
(*temporary) = nil
(*temporary) = nil
(*temporary) = nil
(*temporary) = nil
(*temporary) = nil
(*temporary) = nil
(*temporary) = "attempt to compare number with nil"

----------


## CodeMyLife

If your toon isnt 85+ you might have to lower the holy power usage to 3 in PQI Shield of the Righteous value.

I didnt see this issue myself, do you have the 1.07 data file? Was that question related to test version 1.37+ Master(CodeMyTest) or Stable version 1.33 Master(CodeMyLife)?

----------


## crackz0r

having the same problem on both CodeMyTest and CodeMyLife, latest versions of each. Toon is 90.. not really sure whats going on here.

----------


## crackz0r

this might be addon related, i killed everything except dbm and pqi, seems to work fine now  :Smile:

----------


## aenyth

Thank you for the work which you makes.
I have a small problem, at the end of a few minutes, my paladin spam " hand of protection " on him even, it boosts every time the cd is up. Even there the cds turn off, it changes nothing, and if I reboot wow, it's good for a few minutes and it begins again. I use 1.33 master et 1.07 data.
Can you help me please ?

----------


## CodeMyLife

There is a checkbox for Hand of Protection in the panel and an healt value. additionally this spell isnt supposed to target non-players, tanks and people with no assigned roles. There is however atm a Debuff Remover that I coded that works using /debuffme that might be the source of this problem. Your versions should be good. I will remove the debuff remover for now as anyway it does not meet my expectations and I will have to rewrite it. Do not forget to uncheck the Hand of Protection and Salvation for Dark Animus or expect to wipe! lol

For now feel free to remove the ability from the rotation using the Rotation Editor and taking Defense - Hand of Protection from the active abilities list. Sorry for the inconveniences!

I was trying 1.39 Multi-Target interupt and it works great but I think it's lagging a bit too much, is it just me or it's laggy? Well I had lots of stuff running in back so cant say for sure but I will reduce the number of targets we scan to the specific people we have to lower the memory usage as much as possible. Should help people with small machines. My friend have a dual core and he said he's computer want's to die when he start the rotation... Well it's not only the profile fault but i'll try to optimise stuff a bit more now that I learned more ways to do it.

As usual thanks a lot for feedback  :Smile:

----------


## DEFLAMA

Just done some more testing of your latest test release. Only thing I've noticed so far is when using SotR mode 6: if you hit 5 holy power and get an avengers shield proc, it will use the proc before using SotR, thus wasting 1 Holy Power generation. Its not really an issue since everything works great but thought i would let you know  :Smile: 

This was using 1.39 Test, Single Target rotation, 1 enemy, SotR mode 6.

----------


## CodeMyLife

Were you with the Divine Favor Talent? Sometimes we end with too much holy power especially with DF... Sometimes when lucky on procs we become full. Otherwise if a proc occur, the rotation should shield right before using proc. I'll try to reproduce the issue tyvm for feedback!

----------


## Budoy

i tried this profile on LFR tortos today, it wont do anything.

----------


## Apocalypse59

> i tried this profile on LFR tortos today, it wont do anything.


Try completely deleting the data and profiles, and then re installing.

----------


## CodeMyLife

About Tortos, there was an issue with tortos script (for heroic support) I removed the raiding events from the rotation for now as it seems there was also an issue with ji-kun, not a lua error but shielding was messy. Gotta investigate those a bit more, should clear those wednesday ill try to have something set until that. A little workaround for Tortos would be to macro let's say Alt-2 to a macro like /cast [target=focus] Judgement and if your Alt button is set for pause then you will pause rotation and cast judgement manually on the focus target. Then focus crystal and use when needed!

Removing "-- Raiding Events" from your actual rotation would do the job but if you want you can just update, 1.40 have some more boss checks on lay on hands and removed the extra healing that was originally the healing part, simply forgot to remove it in the process. The Interupts are still pulling lots of ressources for now but I'm working on a check to limit the group number checks and accelerate the process a lot. It's not causing dps/holy regen issues at all however. I was doing even more than never ever yesterday, the dps I do is just sick, it's fun haha  :Smile: 

Oh and about the Hand of Protection, if you are set tank It is very unlikely to happend. I have removed the "DebuffMe" for now as I do not thrust it anymore, the timing is not working well and I will work on some events listener before I reimplement it. Last raid it did the HoP on a rogue and I was prett ysure it bugged but we scouted trought the logs and saw that when we landed top platform on heroic ji-kun, he landed before me and got hit down to 44% of is HP and my treshold was 45% so it worked. I didnt see his amount of HP low because I healed him the second rightafter and never seen anything of this going but the log did see it . It took ~ .3 second to throw the HoP and 1 second later he was healed up to 100% with a WoG so from the time he was hit and when he was topped with full hp theres been 1.3s. It is very likely that people will think its a bug as they just wont see what happened. My rogue friend did call it was a bug until he sees it in log.

Well keep me updated if you see anything strange as usuall feedback is very appreciated!

----------


## jaxino1982

I'm using your profile and i'll test the "test" code asap.

You are doing an awesome job m8!! Actually i'm tanking random hcs in 4 dps, usually i join with an elemental shaman irl friend as off-healer (with cds) and it's like a walk in the park  :Big Grin: 

Ah yes, i have 474 il with pvp items :P

I love ya!  :Cool:

----------


## Terades313

Many Issues with the profiles today  :Frown:  When i make debug on it says like the "spell was Skipped"

----------


## CodeMyLife

Jaxino very happy you can abuse your pally with my profile thanks for reporting it!

Terrades was it on Tortos? Was it v1.41 test or cml1.34?

I realized after pushing 1.41 that multi-target rebuke wasnt working correctly but beside that it was fine.

It's coming very soon. AoE interrupts will be madness I promise it! It was working for me for 2 Rh but stopped after I dont know why!?

It should be working tonight or at max this week-end. Actually 1.41 shielding events is working fine if the overlay message annoys you you can uncheck shield of righteous, it will still shield but wont report landed shields.

----------


## CodeMyLife

Pushed 1.42 with var fix, test should work now! Update data sheet too!

----------


## Apocalypse59

Ran 5 Heroic Bosses last night and absolutely ripped through them. My haste is getting close to 13.5k now, and my SoR up time has gone up tremendously overall. I still have some random spikes of damage or things that I could smooth out, but really the profile is close to perfect. I'm running version 1.39.

----------


## Terades313

Same here play with profile 8/13 HM withount much trouble, SotR uptime is very good. WoG usage perfect i change in some fights.. The OOR function for Council Hc is a nice Feature.  :Smile:  

I would like to have a Hand of Purity [@mouseover] like the AOE makro because to do it with normal makro sometimes need 20 clicks and the alt button bring me in some trouble sometimes :P

But its one of the best Profiles ive ever seen for PQR .. less FPS drop.. good buff uptimes and not bad DPS .. go on CML  :Wink:

----------


## CodeMyLife

I'm very happy you guyz can perform in raid as I do! Terra I will put that HoPur macro in 1.43 test later today along the rebuke fix and some more ways to tweak our interrupts. It will work the same way as /sotr. By the way this experimental feature is great so far. 1.4+ makes it more safe as reading events to see if the shield landed correctly. Hopur will aslo be a toggle macro that will turn back off itself after use.

Apoc and terrades thank you both for your continued testing efforts! Luv you guyz ideas and reports!

Apoc you still want that shift aoe tog or you got use to the macros!?  :Smile:

----------


## CodeMyLife

Oh forgot to ask how you guyz like the 6th holy power ? Works nice!? Seems some holy power loss!?

PS sed- i know we can edit but not on tapatalk 1  :Smile:

----------


## CodeMyLife

CodeMyTest 1.44 Available via Rotation editor! To be use with Data Sheet 1.08.

Lot's of stuff in these couple recent releases and particularily 1.43 but didnt highlighted stuff much so heres a brief overview! 
- Fixed something going wrong with the avenger procs/judgements. Should give even better uptime than ever before! 
- Fixed (Hopefully) Rading events and I have set focus usage for Heroic Tortos Crystal and Heroic Horridon DireHorn Beast. Make sure you focus those to enable the judgements to take care of it for you.
- Fixed Retribution to take consideration of Mass Exorcism morphed spell.

- Added Multi-target Rebuke and Avanger's Shield. 3 Avenger's Shield mode, mode 2 is most recommended as it wont change anything in your rotation beside throwing shields to ranged casters that are found casting when avenger's shield should be thrown.
- Added /sotr Macro. It is now as I wanted it with an Event listener. Working amazingly. Basically use it and it will shield you but if you are already shielded it will delay to dont waste uptime by overlapping sotr buffs.
- Added Hand of Purity macro /hopur . This macro will make Hand of Purity Top Priority until it lands on a friendly target. It will be cast on mouseover and turns off when we see it land in events log.
- Modified the Shield of the Righteous Checkbox effect. now if you check that box, you will have SotR overlay with the event listener. When you land a shield you have the overlay up for 2.8 sec making it easier to see in action if you are shielded or not. Uncheck box if you do not want the overlay message.

Happy tanking guyz!

 :Big Grin:

----------


## HunterHero

I'm really grateful for this profile. But after 5.3 i simply can't use it? I have updated it and i press ALT-X but i only auto attack? What am i doing wrong?

----------


## Gabbz

Do u have PQI and its running?

----------


## sed-

> I'm really grateful for this profile. But after 5.3 i simply can't use it? I have updated it and i press ALT-X but i only auto attack? What am i doing wrong?


make sure you have pqi also enable lua errors via interface > help,

----------


## CodeMyLife

> I'm really grateful for this profile. But after 5.3 i simply can't use it? I have updated it and i press ALT-X but i only auto attack? What am i doing wrong?


Please make sure you are using the 1.08 data sheet, might need to reboot your wow if you started an earlier version on it also as some table vars changed and they must be loaded right for the profile to work  :Smile: 

CodeMyTest V1.44 and Data sheets are on my SVN, try to update from there and do a full restart please!

@Gabbz I hope retri works nice now?  :Smile:  Would still need some love to the Execution Sentence so it work better with AP mods, the rest should be fine tought!

----------


## Gabbz

Yeah retri is very Good at the moment. I will think out what can be improved but at the moment you beat My simplier profile with 2 k dps.

----------


## CodeMyLife

Very very glad to hear that Gabbz, thanks for beign honest bro! <3

I'm gonna implement a Retribution PQI that will be swapped when talents are. This will make room for the Retribution options as the PQI is already very loaded lol

Thanks for feedback!

----------


## gortyepid

> Please make sure you are using the 1.08 data sheet, might need to reboot your wow if you started an earlier version on it also as some table vars changed and they must be loaded right for the profile to work 
> 
> CodeMyTest V1.44 and Data sheets are on my SVN, try to update from there and do a full restart please!
> 
> @Gabbz I hope retri works nice now?  Would still need some love to the Execution Sentence so it work better with AP mods, the rest should be fine tought!



I also am having the same problem as him. Have current data sheet and PQI installed. 







EDIT:

Fixed.

----------


## Apocalypse59

> Apoc you still want that shift aoe tog or you got use to the macros!?


Right now I'm using a macro and it's working fine. I wouldn't mind seeing the AoE toggle in the future. But I don't want you to break your profile because of it.

----------


## replikatoren

For the guys, where the profile is not working after you update it, it`s because in the rotation developer options the link for the datasheet.lua is wrong, there`s a "blank" where none should be.
--http://codemylife.googlecode.com/svn/Data/ PQR_CodeMyLife.lua-- <-- you see the "blank" before PQR_Code... , just remove it, and the datasheet should update again correctly.
Hope this helps ya.

----------


## CodeMyLife

> For the guys, where the profile is not working after you update it, it`s because in the rotation developer options the link for the datasheet.lua is wrong, there`s a "blank" where none should be.
> --http://codemylife.googlecode.com/svn/Data/ PQR_CodeMyLife.lua-- <-- you see the "blank" before PQR_Code... , just remove it, and the datasheet should update again correctly.
> Hope this helps ya.


Oh tyvm for reporting it, will fix it  :Smile:

----------


## nick5466

> I also am having the same problem as him. Have current data sheet and PQI installed. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How did you fix this, I have done all the above - fresh install it loads 1.08 data sets but does nothing.

Thanks

----------


## CodeMyLife

> How did you fix this, I have done all the above - fresh install it loads 1.08 data sets but does nothing.
> 
> Thanks


I found an issue yesteray when I went raiding, a table var wasn correct. were you in a 10 man raid and using CodeMyTest 1.44?

I will push a fix for this in an hour or so.

----------


## nick5466

No I just tried this today 1st time, on some mobs on the isle and then on some dummies but nothing

----------


## CodeMyLife

I pushed 1.45, very very little added in thems of fonctionality but added a retribution panel into PQI and fixed some reported bugs, the one with the rotation broken link and the var thing i was speaking couple minuts ago. It's up on my SVN or you can update with rotation editor. update twice to be sure the lua file will be updated as there was a broken link in earlier versions in the editor.

Happy Tanking!

----------


## nick5466

I must be missing something here. Will have another go tomorrow

----------


## Drinksbeer

Don't remember if I posted this or not, but anyway, Great profile +rep!! Works like a charm even on levelling toons!

----------


## nick5466

So I think the issue may be down to PQInterface not actually loading. I can't see it in the addon list in wow and I am unable to access any config for this. If any one can help it would be much appreciated.

Im an idiot, all working now

----------


## CodeMyLife

Lol have fun then!!  :Big Grin:  of course PQInterface is mandatory and it needs to be working! Lol

----------


## CodeMyLife

> Don't remember if I posted this or not, but anyway, Great profile +rep!! Works like a charm even on levelling toons!


Very happy to hear that! What level range are you by the way? Is everything working correctly? What spec? Thanks for feedback!

----------


## Drinksbeer

Started using profile at lvl 85 on my prot pally. Right now I am lvl 88 doing nothing but dungeons. I have been top dps a handful of times and same for heals. Great job buddy! Everything seems to be working fine, when I get a better chance to monitor procs and get all talents filled out I will pm you more info, as of right now tho it's kicking!

----------


## CodeMyLife

> Started using profile at lvl 85 on my prot pally. Right now I am lvl 88 doing nothing but dungeons. I have been top dps a handful of times and same for heals. Great job buddy! Everything seems to be working fine, when I get a better chance to monitor procs and get all talents filled out I will pm you more info, as of right now tho it's kicking!


Nice! Happy it works well for you  :Smile:  I'm drinking one to your taste right now Drinksbeer!

I did an alt raid tonight. Our old main tank was a feral bear, trying to get aggro and bored of beign always last on DPS he rerolled a prot pally. We did couple bosses in ToT tonight, he was 477 ilvl and kicking the 520 prot warriors ass that was begging for a chance to pick aggro... haha! I was on my hunter seeing that from another perspective and I must admit it is very fun to play with a tank like us  :Wink:  he had a call interrupt addon, it was spamming chat like crazy on horridon lol

I was wondering how you guyz like the chat overlay calls for the interupt? should i make it a var in PQI? I was thinking making a dropbox for the interupt to choose if you want calls or no and change the 1-60 interrupt selector to make a random 10-60% interrupt instead. I feel the random interrupt should be used anyway. Your ideas are welcome as usual!

Cheers!

----------


## Terades313

Dont Work after the new Patch =(

----------


## xcureanddisease

My prot paladin just stands there and auto attacks. Maybe I did something wrong? I have asked on several profile forums and i've gotten a very VERY brief explination. Can someone please show me how to EXACTLY install this? Do any of these files go in my wow interface PQI folder? The data folder already contains a PQR_PQI.lua file in my PQR\Data directory, why do all profiles contain this file? Am i supposed to overwrite this over and over again?

----------


## Terades313

No i think you done all right. But i think there are some issues after the Pach my character stands on dummy and do just auto attack and when i do jugdement he cast 4 spells and then do nothing, no errors , nothing  :Frown:

----------


## CodeMyLife

Humm terra what ability is listed trying to cast on the pqi bar after the four abilities are done!?

About PQI.lua its just a standard file. We all share the same beside some exceptions that mods it to take mid mouse button. 

Terra you are using same setup as earlier!? I hadnt a chance to test offsets that have been released tonight... Sadly at work atm so I cant help much!

----------


## CodeMyLife

From monk most thread found this from someone else


to fix it in your offsets change



<ObjMgr>0x3656D6</ObjMgr> 



to



<ObjMgr>0xE3CB00</ObjMgr>

----------


## Terades313

Hello Cml  :Smile:  

only those but ONLY when i do jugement before

I try on dummys and on mobs.. wont work try to deactivate events . no chance  :Frown:  and when i use debug there is something like unknown spell id :x 
but avery use the same and this work =(

----------


## CodeMyLife

I mean the basic PQI where you see the red/green square. It states what ability the rotation tries to cast. Of course avery probly work as his rotate dont use PQI config yet im guessing. Tried the offset fix?

----------


## CodeMyLife

I did not do any changes since friday. 110% sure it's an offset issue. My rotation use many calls to API some other rotations dont use but again I'm sure it is not a profile issue.

----------


## Terades313

Okey =( That sucks !: D i love your profile and have a raid in 2 h =(^^

----------


## Terades313

First when i start profil and start attacking: --Combat Check-- and when i start Combat ...(with jugdement) then cast (see picture)

and then Holy Wrath and 21 in box with icon^^

----------


## Ninjaderp

Hey back from a small WoWbreak, in a guild that raids 25man now and think Im gonna put my Pally in there and gear him up. Glad to see this project is alive and kicking ^__^ CML do you raid 10 or 25s?

----------


## CodeMyLife

> First when i start profil and start attacking: --Combat Check-- and when i start Combat ...(with jugdement) then cast (see picture)
> 
> and then Holy Wrath and 21 in box with icon^^



It's definetly an issue with the offset, not working on my side either and gotta go back to work so... cant help right now avery seems to be working fine as he dont use the same functions as I do. Could use his during while im at work and tonight if offset is still not working i will rewrite some stuff to fix this all. Sorry guyz!

Ninja hey buddy nice to see you back! I raid 10  :Smile:  4/13 only so far tought, trying tortos tonight, i need it to work before raid!

----------


## Gabbz

There might be a problem with the offset.

"LE : it was a bug in the offsets

edit the latest offsets and change ur ObjMgr line to this line

<ObjMgr>0xE3CB00</ObjMgr>"

Maybe that helps

----------


## DEFLAMA

with the latest offests from the PQR thread and the "<ObjMgr>0xE3CB00</ObjMgr>" change the profile is working perfectly for me. Running 1.45 test and 1.08 data.
Had to do full wow and pqr restart after the changes and been working smoothly since.

----------


## Terades313

Yes Works  :Smile:

----------


## CodeMyLife

Oh yay!! Tons of stress just went away. I think after seeing the main threads that it may be related to the cvars.. The would explain much as my profile ises this for the /macros a lot. 

Hopefully its fixed yay ill have time to focus on learning tortos videos instead or recoding.. Very happy!!

----------


## xcureanddisease

Can someone PLEASE, again, explain to me how to make this work? I went into my PQR folder and changed the latest offset <ObjMgr>0xE3CB00</ObjMgr>.. It still just auto attacks. XELPER profile is working fine, why isn't this one? What do I have to do? Ive never used this particular profile, is there some setup I need to do before I can get it to work?

----------


## CodeMyLife

> Can someone PLEASE, again, explain to me how to make this work? I went into my PQR folder and changed the latest offset <ObjMgr>0xE3CB00</ObjMgr>.. It still just auto attacks. XELPER profile is working fine, why isn't this one? What do I have to do? Ive never used this particular profile, is there some setup I need to do before I can get it to work?


Do you have the latest PQInterface addon installed? it is mandatory. The PQI is an addon that you must have in the wow interface addon folder. additionally you have to check it at login to enable the addon and if you do not see it ingame, dont bother trying the rotation it wont work lol  :Smile:  

Many straight forward rotations will work without it but mine do need it. Hope this helps!

Edit: Make sure you are using this offset 

http://www.mediafire.com/view/gboh57...sets_17055.xml

----------


## xcureanddisease

oh ty for the reply idk what else to do. Yes its enabled in my addons menu, and in game. It just auto attacks. IDK what to do. yes im using the offset you linked. I just re-downloaded the one you posted just in case, same result.

----------


## CodeMyLife

> oh ty for the reply idk what else to do. Yes its enabled in my addons menu, and in game. It just auto attacks. IDK what to do. yes im using the offset you linked. I just re-downloaded the one you posted just in case, same result.


Update your PQI bro, this the old version.
Here's the link!
Website
http://pqrotation.wikia.com/wiki/PQInterface

File (.7z file)
https://dl.dropbox.com/u/68742776/PQInstallation.7z

----------


## DEFLAMA

> oh ty for the reply idk what else to do. Yes its enabled in my addons menu, and in game. It just auto attacks. IDK what to do. yes im using the offset you linked. I just re-downloaded the one you posted just in case, same result.


it looks like you ahve an old version of PQI judging from the small red dot

Download latest from: http://pqrotation.wikia.com/wiki/PQInterface

Edit: CML Beat me to it XD

----------


## CodeMyLife

Yeah the red circle will become a cute square!

----------


## xcureanddisease

CML!!!! Deflama!!!! Thanks guys. WORKS LIKE A CHARM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! woooooot

----------


## Terades313

Yes ! Yesterday got flamed for to much dps (with vengence)  :Big Grin:  by a tank with gs 540  :Big Grin:

----------


## CodeMyLife

> Yes ! Yesterday got flamed for to much dps (with vengence)  by a tank with gs 540


Haha I hope he will not go cry so pallys get nerfed!! Lol

Definetly Paladin is best tank in mop, its our moment of glory!!

----------


## Terades313

Yes  :Smile:  I hope i will kill a few more hc like 11 or 12  :Smile:

----------


## Illucia

is this a good prot profile?

----------


## pve

> is this a good prot profile?


If reading the thread doesn't help you draw conclusion, the answer is an obvious "yes".

----------


## Ninjaderp

> is this a good prot profile?


Try it out and judge for yourself! (yes)

----------


## CodeMyLife

> is this a good prot profile?


You will like it or your cash will be refund! Oh wait, it's free?? omg!

It works like crazily bro, the rotation is kicking, the survivability is unmatched. I'm improving it very often, every weeks I put time and effort into making this rotation better than it was by adding little tweaks that make the difference and allow tanking to be as easy as it could be. You should definetly try it and update often, I'm pretty sur you will like it!

----------


## sallysteph

just having some issue at tortos.. the rotation isn't working.. 

how do i know whether i has the updated version or not? cause in the rotation editor it states my version is 1.33..

thanks..

----------


## CodeMyLife

If you use the download update button in rotation editor, it will download the updated version if there is one! in v1.45 there is a checkbox to diable boss scripts, should use it if have any bugs with raid boss scripts just uncheck it. v1.45 comes with the box unchecked.

----------


## sallysteph

> If you use the download update button in rotation editor, it will download the updated version if there is one! in v1.45 there is a checkbox to diable boss scripts, should use it if have any bugs with raid boss scripts just uncheck it. v1.45 comes with the box unchecked.


like click the download update button but it still state i'm downloading a v1.33 update?

is it normal or am i doing something wrong?


edit: are we supposed to use CodeMyTest or CodeMyLife?

because i managed to get CodeMyTest to v1.45 but not CodeMyLife..

Thanks..

----------


## MrBrain1

> If you use the download update button in rotation editor, it will download the updated version if there is one! in v1.45 there is a checkbox to diable boss scripts, should use it if have any bugs with raid boss scripts just uncheck it. v1.45 comes with the box unchecked.


does the interrupt work, for you?

the rotation works fine, just the interuppt isnt working...  :Smile: 
ty

----------


## CodeMyLife

> does the interrupt work, for you?
> 
> the rotation works fine, just the interuppt isnt working... 
> ty


It works for sure! Make sure you interupts is checked in PQI, it should give you a red warning on the overlay for landed rebukes. However, keep in min that for now rebuke is not only going on your main target. You are interrupting any mob that you can target that is in front of you and in range so if you were looking to your main target, you might don't see the other targets castars, you use Tidy Plates? Btw guyz Tidy plates addon is a must for every tanks around. It's just magical.

For the avenger's shield it goes like this, you have a value to set into PQI, it says : What Avenger's Shield modeyou want to use? 1 Priority Interrupting // 2 Rotation flow with Interrupts // 3 No specific Interrupting.

Usually I use avengers #2. it will not break anything on the rotation but at the time of throwing avenger's shield it will prefer any casting target that is available instead of only the main target. It works great let's say you mouseover a casting mob, he will more than likely be interrupted and come back to you  :Smile:  For Horridon and challenges I use #1.


Edit: Forgot to tell you, make sure you PQR settings are okay! You need to check Interrupt all in the PQR settings (button down left on main PQR panel)

----------


## CodeMyLife

> like click the download update button but it still state i'm downloading a v1.33 update?
> 
> is it normal or am i doing something wrong?
> 
> 
> edit: are we supposed to use CodeMyTest or CodeMyLife?
> 
> because i managed to get CodeMyTest to v1.45 but not CodeMyLife..
> 
> Thanks..


We use CodeMyTest, CodeMyLife is a stable version in case my test version breaks. Usually you will want to use test to see the new included stuff  :Smile:  If anything go wrond, stable version can be used in the meantime while i fix stuff on test version.

----------


## CodeMyLife

New Version CodeMyTest 1.47 is up on my SVN!!! Please note that stable version is now 1.45 as everything seemed fine with it so far.

OMG guyz you have to see that new improvement to targetting. I will need you guyz to give feedback of it, it's at a beta stage and we will improve it.

The main parts of this update are:
- Added macros for Hands, these will push your Hands atop priority list and make it easier to cast. Set your mouse over a target and hit the macro once and it will happend.
- Added some crazy Idea Gabbz once gave me. Multi-target usage for damaging abilities. It was crazy to think about it and it's even more crazy that it definetly work.

These seems few updates for you guyz but the Multi-target revamp took a lot of efforts to realize. It's something that is in no other profile that I know of so far. At first it was really messy but with some tuning now we will attack our friends our mouseover or focus targets and the rotation flow will continue some interesting way. I want you guyz to try it and give feedback please!

To test it at first, go on a dummy, target it, start attacking it and go in front of another dummy and place your mouse on second dummy but without changing target. Your rotation must hit something to give holy power. This method will make generating holy power something really easy!

Enjoy that guyz!!

----------


## ozmodiar

> To test it at first, go on a dummy, target it, start attacking it and go in front of another dummy and place your mouse on second dummy but without changing target. Your rotation must hit something to give holy power. This method will make generating holy power something really easy!


My brain exploded when I tried this. It works perfectly and is really quite superb. Amazing.

This just gets better and better.

Thank you so much!

----------


## Mold

I think it is a bug wiht lay of hand if is uncheck, still uses lay of hands. 
Version 1.45 Data file 1.08

----------


## CodeMyLife

> I think it is a bug wiht lay of hand if is uncheck, still uses lay of hands. 
> Version 1.45 Data file 1.08


Yeah i found there was a bug with dual PQI, only the prot PQI seems to work right now, will work on it thanks for reporting!  :Smile:

----------


## MrBrain1

> New Version CodeMyTest 1.47 is up on my SVN!!! Please note that stable version is now 1.45 as everything seemed fine with it so far.
> 
> OMG guyz you have to see that new improvement to targetting. I will need you guyz to give feedback of it, it's at a beta stage and we will improve it.
> 
> The main parts of this update are:
> - Added macros for Hands, these will push your Hands atop priority list and make it easier to cast. Set your mouse over a target and hit the macro once and it will happend.
> - Added some crazy Idea Gabbz once gave me. Multi-target usage for damaging abilities. It was crazy to think about it and it's even more crazy that it definetly work.
> 
> These seems few updates for you guyz but the Multi-target revamp took a lot of efforts to realize. It's something that is in no other profile that I know of so far. At first it was really messy but with some tuning now we will attack our friends our mouseover or focus targets and the rotation flow will continue some interesting way. I want you guyz to try it and give feedback please!
> ...


impressive stuff cml  :Big Grin: 

Multitarget Rotation works like a Charm. I ran a few 5 mans and i had the issue, that on some target switches my rotation suddenly stopped, and he only used judgement.
I disabled "Raiding Events" what caused the Problems.

all fine, except the Rebuke interuppt, i cant get it to work. do i have to enable xelperst interrupt with alt+c? Previously it worked without.


-latest pqi installed
-in pqi config rebuke checked with 35.

/edit: the reason for the rotation stopping wasn "raiding events" it happens after diabling it.

----------


## DEFLAMA

testing out latest test hands macros. seems to work good so far however if you are solo and accidentally hit the hand of sacrifice macro it breaks the profile until you either party up with someone to get the cast off or completely restart wow. Thinking that a check in the code that determines whether you are in a party or not before it continues with the macro would fix it (if thats possible). Other than that, good work  :Big Grin:

----------


## CodeMyLife

> impressive stuff cml 
> 
> Multitarget Rotation works like a Charm. I ran a few 5 mans and i had the issue, that on some target switches my rotation suddenly stopped, and he only used judgement.
> I disabled "Raiding Events" what caused the Problems.
> 
> all fine, except the Rebuke interuppt, i cant get it to work. do i have to enable xelperst interrupt with alt+c? Previously it worked without.
> 
> 
> -latest pqi installed
> ...


I do not see what could cause the hang, could you check what is in the PQI1st row when that happens? what ability it is trying to cast!?

About your interrupt, double check if it's checked in tue PQR Settings. I think I should remove this check. Maybe this is what hang the profile when trying to cast avanger's shield to interupt maybe!






> testing out latest test hands macros. seems to work good so far however if you are solo and accidentally hit the hand of sacrifice macro it breaks the profile until you either party up with someone to get the cast off or completely restart wow. Thinking that a check in the code that determines whether you are in a party or not before it continues with the macro would fix it (if thats possible). Other than that, good work


Yeah I noticed that too haha, it's really really annoying lol, will add a timer check! In the meantime you can use /run SetCVar("Nova_HoSacQueue", 0) ingame to fix this issue.

Thanks guyz for reporting!

----------


## Mold

CML, after update also i have fps drops ( 15-20), when i have a target, when i dont have i target is everything okay. Russian client.

----------


## MrBrain1

> I do not see what could cause the hang, could you check what is in the PQI1st row when that happens? what ability it is trying to cast!?




both Codemylife and Codemylifetest have the Same issue. tomorrow i will reinstall pqr again and try it.





i found the reason for the interuppt issue. in the PQR Settings "Interuppt all Spells" wasn't checked after the last Update.

----------


## CodeMyLife

> CML, after update also i have fps drops ( 15-20), when i have a target, when i dont have i target is everything okay. Russian client.


Okay, did you test with 1.45 compared to 1.47? There was a major revamp to Multi-Target in 1.47 and I want your opinion on this, I know people with good machines have no issues with it but what about you? You speak of 15-20 FPS of how many? Usually are you at 90? Was it when targetting a dummy alone or in raiding situations? Thanks for reporting!

----------


## CodeMyLife

> both Codemylife and Codemylifetest have the Same issue. tomorrow i will reinstall pqr again and try it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i found the reason for the interuppt issue. in the PQR Settings "Interuppt all Spells" wasn't checked after the last Update.



Okay happy about the interupt, in new versions I will remove this check, it will be a PQI setting and nothing else.

About the hang, I did 2 instances to see if it would happen and it didnt. okay 2 instances last 15 minuts so it's not a major test lol I will test it more intensively at raid tonight on Heroic Tortos. Will probly push an update tomorrow, have couples fixes already, added turn-off timers on hand macros, removed PQI ret panel that was causing bug in vars as for example the Lay on Hand issue. Removed double interrupt checking. 

Nothing have been done to the Framerate drop issue but in the meantime I will let the CML1.45 up as long as the test is not giving enough good framerates for everyone. Thinking of adding a checkbox to bypass the Multi-Target Feature for people with slower setups. You could also try to lower the PQR Refire rate in the PQR settings. setting it to something around 100 ms seems fine on my side.

----------


## Mold

Ок i test both 1.45 and 1.47, have same result, so when i do no have target fps is about 45-60, when i target a enemy fps drops to 15-20 i test on mobs, boss.
And i lowered pqr refire to 100. not helping

----------


## CodeMyLife

> Ок i test both 1.45 and 1.47, have same result, so when i do no have target fps is about 45-60, when i target a enemy fps drops to 15-20 i test on mobs, boss.
> And i lowered pqr refire to 100. not helping


Finally it's the same for me, the noob I am has the max fps set to 60. after delocking it, I have 90ish fps without and 70ish with it running even out of combat and this is with both version. There will be some fine-tuning to do! I am learning as you guyz see, I work hard to make this better and it's my top priority to make this go as smooth as possible.

I already have many ideas on how to lower that. It is just that I didnt notice the things were going badder as my client was not showing it! We will work this out thanks again for reporting Mold!

----------


## Mold

No problems, you make a good work )

----------


## CodeMyLife

At work right now, will try to push my revision this noon, in about 3 hours.

It will contain huge rebuild. I completely removed the data sheet usage as well as nova panel. All functions are in the abilities now. Added a /judgefocus macro fos heroic tortos. Toggling judgefocus will make your next judgment hit the focus target. I removed the tortos raiding events as I was unable to fix the damn code for crystal shell. We can now easily do it with judgefocus.

The new version seems even more efficient than ever before. The frame issues are.... Gone!!! 

I'm excited to share it!! This noon or max in 8h after work i will release update for sure!

Have a nice day guyz!

----------


## CodeMyLife

Was trying to implement Auto AoE for multi-target feature and did not go as well as expected lol so it will be tonight.. 20 minuts was not quite enough to test that haha but I want it for raid tonight so it will be done in a couple hours.

----------


## Ninjaderp

Auto AoE? Now that sounds awesome!  :Big Grin:  Gotta tell me about it on Skype later, progressing Ji-Kun hc now

----------


## MrBrain1

> Was trying to implement Auto AoE for multi-target feature and did not go as well as expected lol so it will be tonight.. 20 minuts was not quite enough to test that haha but I want it for raid tonight so it will be done in a couple hours.


I reinstalled PQR today, works like a charm.

Thank you so much for your Work Cml, your support ist fast and you are doing a lot for the Community. This Profile ist the best out there, right now.

----------


## CodeMyLife

> I reinstalled PQR today, works like a charm.
> 
> Thank you so much for your Work Cml, your support ist fast and you are doing a lot for the Community. This Profile ist the best out there, right now.


Sadly bro you will have to update and test the new version, the one you got is not that hot! lol

CodeMyTest v2.0 is up for testing

As you see I felt I had to make the new version number very different this time. In fact, it did not take that long as I already knew what to address but I removed a lot of unused codes and I got rid of the Data Sheet. Here are the main lines of this update!

- No more data sheet needed beside the PQR_PQI.lua that is required with the new PQI. /nova removed, the table is still there but the frame is not there anymore so it will give back precious ressources. 
- The functions are now all in the --Functions Ability. this is the data sheet, do not remove it from the rotation.
- Removed the dual PQI that was causing more errors than actually helping out. Retribution is still great, the panel used is the same as prot but the unused abilities dont matter if you are Ret, just ignore what you dont use it should not cause conflicts anymore.
- Added the /judgefocus Macro to allow us to Judge once on a previously focused target without slowing the rotation. Using it again will turn the toggle back off.
- Added timer switch to cancel the bad macros usage. Additionally /hosac will never work if not in a group!

This version should become the Stable version as soon as we got it all tested. Please guyz do me a favor and hop on your paladins and provide feedback!!

Happy Tanking!!

----------


## CodeMyLife

> Auto AoE? Now that sounds awesome!  Gotta tell me about it on Skype later, progressing Ji-Kun hc now


It is not in the actual release, I want to keep some candies for later haha  :Wink:  Nah seriously I had it to wrok yesterday one damn simple way. It was like nothing, all is in the rotation already so it's a matter of days till I release it! I'll be very please to have that conversation and answer all your questions and suggestions bro!

----------


## DEFLAMA

Reporting in with current testing results  :Smile:  Dummy testing 2.0.

Judgefocus seems to work great  :Big Grin:  spotted a little bug that pretty much only cosmetic. When you have a focus it will display the "Judgement landed on 'name' (focus)" message every time it judges whether it is using the macro or normal rotation on current target.

It seems the current Hand macros are giving an error with addons and not firing, not entirely sure why. if I switch them all off and just use PQI it will cause an error with that one too and not fire aswell. Not sure what other info I can provide for this one tho >.<

Will report back if i find anything else  :Smile:

----------


## CodeMyLife

> Reporting in with current testing results  Dummy testing 2.0.
> 
> Judgefocus seems to work great  spotted a little bug that pretty much only cosmetic. When you have a focus it will display the "Judgement landed on 'name' (focus)" message every time it judges whether it is using the macro or normal rotation on current target.
> 
> It seems the current Hand macros are giving an error with addons and not firing, not entirely sure why. if I switch them all off and just use PQI it will cause an error with that one too and not fire aswell. Not sure what other info I can provide for this one tho >.<
> 
> Will report back if i find anything else


Oh yeah noticed that too. to get over this issue for now do not use Hand macros before changing from single to AoE and back and reloading rotation. This actually only applies to Hands, the rest should be fine it's the timers that I used that seemed to throw this error when freshly loaded. About the event listener oh yeah forgot to do not pop if target == focus, noticed it while testing but forgot my bad :P

Tyvm for reporting bro!

----------


## DEFLAMA

Gonna do bit more testing on Cleanse but i'm currently getting this LUA error when it trys to use it:




> Message: [string "if CleanseCheck ..."]:11: attempt to call global 'Nova_UnitInfo' (a nil value)
> Time: 06/18/13 01:14:59
> Count: 224
> Stack: [C]: in function `Nova_UnitInfo'
> [string "if CleanseCheck ..."]:11: in function `?'
> [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:742: in function `PQR_NextAbility'
> [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:534: in function `PQR_ExecuteRotation'
> [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:287: in function <[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:214>

----------


## Mold

For me bad news, fps drops remain ((

----------


## Loque

Used your profile in a few dungeons now to test it out. Seems really clean and smooth. I will be using this from now on and reporting any bugs i find while raiding!

----------


## bosley

Can you make a simple version with separate files for each spec? the rotation hogs so much resources!

----------


## CodeMyLife

> For me bad news, fps drops remain ((


Yeah the bad part is this is not 100% gone, however I do feel it, I raided ToT yesterday and did not feel like the usual.

I did a small revision to abilities to fix bugs, didnt change ver. # and have to go right now so if you want you can update trought SVN for now.

----------


## sed-

@CodeMyLife: Check my updater and you will find a nice surprise ;p

----------


## Mold

> Yeah the bad part is this is not 100% gone, however I do feel it, I raided ToT yesterday and did not feel like the usual.
> 
> I did a small revision to abilities to fix bugs, didnt change ver. # and have to go right now so if you want you can update trought SVN for now.


Update, same problem, fps drops and move is not smoothly, it is something like freezing, when i have a enemy target. Dont now what to do (

----------


## CodeMyLife

> @CodeMyLife: Check my updater and you will find a nice surprise ;p


Oh yeah bro will check that out when I get back home!




> Update, same problem, fps drops and move is not smoothly, it is something like freezing, when i have a enemy target. Dont now what to do (


The lil update was not meant to address further lag issues. What had to be done on my side is. I'm wondering about your computer settings atm mate. My comp is a 1st gen i7 top socket CPU and computing seems fine here. Do you assign a core for PQR in task manager if under win7? I did that a long time ago maybe thats why I dont feel it that much!?




> IV Keys Left !!!


Keys!? For what!? Lol

----------


## CodeMyLife

> Used your profile in a few dungeons now to test it out. Seems really clean and smooth. I will be using this from now on and reporting any bugs i find while raiding!


Happy to hear that mate!! Feel free to post ideas to improve it further. 




> Can you make a simple version with separate files for each spec? the rotation hogs so much resources!


Good idea mate. I will let the master there and make a prot and a ret only rotations. We will be able to test it out.

----------


## Mold

Well i dont have a good configuration, but it was very nice and smooth before update 1.45, after this update i have this fps problems (

----------


## Ninjaderp

Hmm what? Be bit more specific if you got a problem or issues.

----------


## CodeMyLife

> Well i dont have a good configuration, but it was very nice and smooth before update 1.45, after this update i have this fps problems (


I'm really not sure what could cause that. The 1.45 didnt even hold the multi-target feature. Could you double check that an earlier version would work well using my SVN revisions? Get revision 139 or something and make sure it is not your computer//wow that recently took a wrong turning somewhere.





> Hmm what? Be bit more specific if you got a problem or issues.


Seems like we have a Troll in here lol

----------


## DEFLAMA

Did a couple of dungeons today after dummy testing yesterday and it seems i have the same issue as another does. Occasionally when moving and attacking at the same time my toon will now stop moving until i let go of my movement key and repress it, kinda like something else is using the "wasd" keys. Its strange and im trying to currently trying to figure out at what point it does it in the rotation. I have a small suspicion that on those occasions its literally trying to do too much at once thus the client cant proccess it all, but that is just a guess for now. Will edit when i find more info for you.

----------


## Mold

> I'm really not sure what could cause that. The 1.45 didnt even hold the multi-target feature. Could you double check that an earlier version would work well using my SVN revisions? Get revision 139 or something and make sure it is not your computer//wow that recently took a wrong turning somewhere.


Хм maybe you you are write, but what happen, and is only your profile that cause the problem ((

Can you give me a revision something before 1.45. I cant find in your SVN
Thanks

----------


## CodeMyLife

> Хм maybe you you are write, but what happen, and is only your profile that cause the problem ((
> 
> Can you give me a revision something before 1.45. I cant find in your SVN
> Thanks


Right click your folder, under tortoise menu use update to revision. If you dant find it i will make a 3rd version with old stuff so you can test!

Deflama humm i cant see that happens as I play click to move enabled and my shitty mouse is broken and often click for nothing so this happend to me without any rotation on lol just the mouse is enough to make me stop walking  :Frown: 

I will disable CTM and check this out.

----------


## kuukuu

You seem to have an issue with 1.45 CML. For your healing-healthstone code, you have it checking if the PQI value is enabled but instead of saying return false so it skips it, you have it saying return true so it ends up pausing the profile on that ability forever.



```
local PlayerHP = 100 * UnitHealth("player") / UnitHealthMax("player")

if PQI_CodeMyLifeProtection_Healthstone_value == nil then
	return true
end

if PlayerHP <= Healthstone
  and HealthstoneCheck
  and select(2,GetItemCooldown(5512)) == 0 
  and GetItemCount(5512,false,true) > 0 then 
	UseItemByName(5512)
	return true
end
```

I'm using the rotation as ret so going by your code, I don't think I even load the Protection PQI variables.

EDIT: Actually, even modifying that value, the profile doesn't do anything until the target is in range for Hammer of Wrath....

----------


## ozmodiar

> Did a couple of dungeons today after dummy testing yesterday and it seems i have the same issue as another does. Occasionally when moving and attacking at the same time my toon will now stop moving until i let go of my movement key and repress it, kinda like something else is using the "wasd" keys. Its strange and im trying to currently trying to figure out at what point it does it in the rotation. I have a small suspicion that on those occasions its literally trying to do too much at once thus the client cant proccess it all, but that is just a guess for now. Will edit when i find more info for you.


I have the opposite issue - sometimes when moving and attacking (I also have a hunter and see it a lot on him) that I will KEEP moving in that direction, even when I stop pushing the key, until I push the key AGAIN to stop moving, like it gets stuck - I've experienced something similar on almost every profile for each one of my 90s though, I thought it was "just one of those things".

---

In other news, CML, I have noticed that during times of high HP generation (say, Divine Protection up with 4 piece while taking lots of damage + Divine Purpose proc) that it will sit capped at 5 HP (with SotR buff up) and not use another SotR, but will continue to use HP generating abilities.. Considering that using SotR adds 3s to the existing time rather than overwriting when you use it, what do you think about making it a little more aggressive about using SotR? I don't know how that would interfere with the 6th HP code you've got floating around in the profile..

Just thought I'd bring it up!

Edit: I guess you can queue it up using /sotr macro but I'd prefer a more automated method :x

----------


## Mold

Ok, after testing old revision now i can for sure say -
1.33 work like a charm no fps drops
1.45 appear fps drops when i have a target.

So is something what you changed in version 1.45 and it is not in 1.33, but big question what is it.

----------


## CodeMyLife

> You seem to have an issue with 1.45 CML. For your healing-healthstone code, you have it checking if the PQI value is enabled but instead of saying return false so it skips it, you have it saying return true so it ends up pausing the profile on that ability forever.
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> local PlayerHP = 100 * UnitHealth("player") / UnitHealthMax("player")
> 
> if PQI_CodeMyLifeProtection_Healthstone_value == nil then
> 	return true
> ...


Hi Kuukuu! The part that you found with a looking for nil value is a way to delay my Profile the time PQI get setupped and rolling vars. When the value will be something else than nil, the profile will keep going. it usually take like .3 seconds and then the profile continue loading. it's just a way to get sure PQI loads. If profile is stuck after this, maybe you do not have the PQR_PQI.lua data sheet. It's needed! My healthstones are working I can tell you for sure as I had a lock in my most recent raids and My healthstones were always taken and my clicker also works fine. If we stand close to a soulwell and we have less than 3 charges we will take stones. If CTM is activated, the toon will run toward soulwells and take HS.

That is probly the cause why your rotation stops mate, look and make sure PQR_PQI.lua is in data folder. 1.45 was released somthing like 1 week ago and I was ret often this week-end playing with it  :Smile: 





> I have the opposite issue - sometimes when moving and attacking (I also have a hunter and see it a lot on him) that I will KEEP moving in that direction, even when I stop pushing the key, until I push the key AGAIN to stop moving, like it gets stuck - I've experienced something similar on almost every profile for each one of my 90s though, I thought it was "just one of those things".
> 
> ---
> 
> In other news, CML, I have noticed that during times of high HP generation (say, Divine Protection up with 4 piece while taking lots of damage + Divine Purpose proc) that it will sit capped at 5 HP (with SotR buff up) and not use another SotR, but will continue to use HP generating abilities.. Considering that using SotR adds 3s to the existing time rather than overwriting when you use it, what do you think about making it a little more aggressive about using SotR? I don't know how that would interfere with the 6th HP code you've got floating around in the profile..
> 
> Just thought I'd bring it up!
> 
> Edit: I guess you can queue it up using /sotr macro but I'd prefer a more automated method :x


Oh yeah this question had to come in sometime soon! I will try to explain it the way I see it, I am not a theorycrafter but I have a way I like to use my abilities and this is how I do.

The power overflow you felt is the power of Divine Purpose. At some points when using DP we end in a lucky procs row and we overflow. That's normal as we never shield less than 2.5 seconds after landing a SotR. The SotR will never stack ever so I made the profile that way to take maximum profit of Divine Purpose. That mean that using SotR when already shielded is wasting precious shielding time. When you shield for 3 seconds you should never overwrite a shield as this would be wasting holy power. 

6 holy power means 6 seconds of shielding if well timed. If not well timed, it end up like 4-5 max. In a DP proc madness I often stay shielded up to 20 seconds and here im not joking. having 1 proc out of 2 shields is enough with the holy power pooling we are using to keep the buff up. the sotr macro is our "yay I like to spam shield when i need it" button. that button however will never re-cast a shield before the 2.5 sec event time is done. This is used to Queue//Maintain sotr rather than wasting Holy Power.

If you really want to dump holy power, feel free to use the ability in-game. I do it! If I'm not the actual tank or I know I dont need my shielding uptime or theres a burst phase going on or I need threat, I do spam my sotr. I'm all ears for ideas tought if you guyz wanna speak of my theorycrafting!!

Usually you will ear the Beat(yeah like sweet music) of your shield. I like that precise music  :Smile: 

Oh and about the movement issue, I think you are right, this is something almost everyprofiles do. is it when you use light's hammer? that might explain much as I think this is like click/unclicking the mouse button and that might interfere with mouse movement.

Thanks a lot!




> Ok, after testing old revision now i can for sure say -
> 1.33 work like a charm no fps drops
> 1.45 appear fps drops when i have a target.
> 
> So is something what you changed in version 1.45 and it is not in 1.33, but big question what is it.


Oh interesting, thank you very much for testing this out for me mate, I will see in my notes what have been done between those and correct it! Seriously I thank you very very much for taking the time to do it I greatly appreciate it  :Smile: 

I'll check that out friend!

----------


## ozmodiar

> That's normal as we never shield less than 2.5 seconds after landing a SotR. The SotR will never stack ever so I made the profile that way to take maximum profit of Divine Purpose. That mean that using SotR when already shielded is wasting precious shielding time. When you shield for 3 seconds you should never overwrite a shield as this would be wasting holy power. 
> 
> 6 holy power means 6 seconds of shielding if well timed. If not well timed, it end up like 4-5 max. In a DP proc madness I often stay shielded up to 20 seconds and here im not joking. having 1 proc out of 2 shields is enough with the holy power pooling we are using to keep the buff up. the sotr macro is our "yay I like to spam shield when i need it" button. that button however will never re-cast a shield before the 2.5 sec event time is done. This is used to Queue//Maintain sotr rather than wasting Holy Power.


Ah, there might be some miscommunication.

SotR doesn't work like that anymore - it won't overwrite an existing buff, it adds the duration of the new buff to it. If I have 2 seconds left of SotR on me, and I use it again, the buff turns into 5 seconds.

----------


## CodeMyLife

> Ah, there might be some miscommunication.
> 
> SotR doesn't work like that anymore - it won't overwrite an existing buff, it adds the duration of the new buff to it. If I have 2 seconds left of SotR on me, and I use it again, the buff turns into 5 seconds.


Oh yeah you are right. In fact I did test that out and realised it stacks but my UI was lagging a bit (was trying SpartanUI) and the results it was showing to me were sad. Often I felt like it was not stacking altought sometimes I noticed it stacking. Anyone have a good addon to suggest to show precise buff times? I'm really very interested into polishing this SotR so I will try to explain how it is setup right now maybe you guyz will have ideas to improve it!

First we will check for Holy Avenger mode. If it's up, we just throw out shields as soon as we get 3 or more holy power as long as buff is up.


```

-- Holy Avenger Modeif ( PQR_UnitBuffID("player", 105809)  -- if HolyAvenger active.  and UnitPower("player", 9) >= 3 ) -- if 3 or more Holy Power.  and PQR_SpellAvailable(53600) then -- if Shield of Righteous is available.    CML_Cast(53600,0) -- Cast Shield.end 


```

Next is the actual /SotR macro we are using. If macro have been activated, when we have 3 or more Holy Power or Divine Purpose if Shield of Righteous is available and minimum 2.5 secs elapsed since we last shielded ourself then We cast a Shield and Cancel queue.


```

-- Queued Shielding Managementif Nova_SotRQueue == 1 then -- If macro have been activated.    if ( UnitPower("player", 9) >= 3 or UnitBuffID("player", 90174) ) -- if we have 3 or more Holy Power or Divine Purpose.      and PQR_SpellAvailable(53600)  -- if Shield of Righteous is available.      and Shielded < GetTime() - 2.5 then -- If 2.5 secs elapsed since we last shielded ourself.          SetCVar("Nova_SotRQueue", 0) -- Cancel Queue.         CML_Cast(53600,0) -- Cast Shield.    endend 


```

Now the 6th Holy Power Management, 3 different checks.
- If 5 Holy Power and Shield of Righteous is available - If Holy Avenger and 3 or more Holy Power this will bypass standard checks to allow power dumping. Shield on sight at 3+ Holy Power.
The other checks are for when we do not have Holy Avenger.
- If 5 Holy Power and Shield of Righteous is available - if theres already a shield buff on us, if its ending in less than 0.2 seconds and we have an Holy Power Generator ready we shield.
- If 5 Holy Power and Shield of Righteous is available - if we are not buffed and we have an Holy Power Generator ready we shield.


```

-- Wise Shielding Managementif ( UnitPower("player", 9) >= 5 or UnitBuffID("player", 90174) ) -- If 5 or more Holy Power.  and PQR_SpellAvailable(53600) then -- if Shield of Righteous is available.                local SotR, _, _, _, _, _, SotREndTime = PQR_UnitBuffID("player", 132403)  -- this will store the actual SotR buff values.      if ( PQR_UnitBuffID("player", 105809) and UnitPower("player", 9) >= 3 ) then -- If Holy Avenger and 3 or more Holy Power this will bypass standard checks to allow power dumping.         CML_Cast(53600,0) -- Cast Shield.                elseif SotR ~= nil then -- if theres already a shield buff on us.           if ( SotREndTime - GetTime() ) < 0.2  -- if its ending in less than 0.2 seconds.             and ( AvengerProc or CSCD or JudgeCD ) then -- if we have an Avengers shield proc, a Judge or a Crusader strike is ready to cast.            CML_Cast(53600,0) -- Cast Shield.        end            elseif SotR == nil -- if we are not buffed at all.      and ( AvengerProc or CSCD or JudgeCD ) then -- if we have an Avengers shield proc, a Judge or a Crusader strike is ready to cast.        CML_Cast(53600,0) -- Cast Shield     endend 


```

Last is for general 3 to 5 holy power without wise mode 3 differents checks.
- If PQI(3-5) Holy Power and Shield of Righteous is available - If Holy Avenger and 3 or more Holy Power this will bypass standard checks to allow power dumping. Shield on sight at 3+ Holy Power.
- If PQI(3-5) Holy Power and Shield of Righteous is available - if theres already a shield buff on us, if its ending in less than 0.2 seconds we shield.
- If PQI(3-5) Holy Power and Shield of Righteous is available - if we are not buffed we shield.


```

-- Normal Shielding Managementif ( UnitPower("player", 9) >= SotRPow or UnitBuffID("player", 90174) ) -- If more holy power than PQI value or Divine Purpose buff.  and PQR_SpellAvailable(53600) then -- is Shield is Available                 local SotR, _, _, _, _, _, SotREndTime = PQR_UnitBuffID("player", 132403)  -- this will store the actual SotR buff values.      if ( PQR_UnitBuffID("player", 105809) and UnitPower("player", 9) >= 3 ) then -- If Holy Avenger and 3 or more Holy Power this will bypass standard checks to allow power dumping.         CML_Cast(53600) -- Cast Shield                elseif SotR ~= nil then -- if theres already a shield buff on us.           if ( SotREndTime - GetTime() ) < 0.2 then  -- if its ending in less than 0.2 seconds.            CML_Cast(53600,0) -- Cast Shield        end            elseif SotR == nil then -- if we are not buffed at all.        CML_Cast(53600,0) -- Cast Shield     endend 


```

I'm all ears. We can do as many things as we want. We can add more modes to test them... actually we get 1 to 6 but it is expandable to 999 so let's make more setups if needed. For now 6 is the wise shielding, 7 could be superwise shielding.

Think about it while I will work on some more awesomeness and hopefully find the source of the recent latency issues Mold reported. It's really not that SotR is not important to me, far from that, It's just that I do not know what can be done better for now so let's speak of it togheter so I know what to write to suits our needs!

Thansk you all for reading my thread and sharing ideas/reporting. You are amazings!

@Mold I think I found the cause of the lag, well not the cause itself but it seems to be the -- Rebuke. Please update to 2.0, go into Rotation Config and remove -- Rebuke of the rotation. Please test like this and report, thanks in advance!

----------


## Basti229

Hey,
at first i want to thank you for this awesome profile! But i've found a small mistake in it while i was doing challenges modes. The profile keeps refreshing and rebuffing sacred shield while my invisible pot is active and cancels him :Frown: . thats pretty bad.

-- Edit

Found the mistake in the combat check function you don't added the spell id of the small invis pot just 2 times the big. Here is my fixed version


> -- Combat Check --
> if PauseKey
> and PauseKeyCheck then
> Nova_Notify("\124cFFFFFFFFRotation Paused")
> -- ClearTarget()
> return true
> end
> 
> if SpellIsTargeting()
> ...

----------


## Mold

CML -tested, same shit for me,it is not Rebuke.

----------


## CodeMyLife

Its PQR_UnitFacing I doubt.. Very sad thing.

----------


## Ninjaderp

Tanked Jin'Rok in 490ilvl yesterday, went great. Won the roll of the thunderforged belt, and the DPS DK went mad said (durr then Im gonna roll on spirit gear durr) ^^ Not sure which revision I was on havent been updated the SVN in some time now, but everything went swell as far as I could tell. Gonna check the revision on it, it was version 1.25 I had no issues what so ever.

----------


## Mold

> Its PQR_UnitFacing I doubt.. Very sad thing.


So nothing can do ?

----------


## CodeMyLife

> So nothing can do ?


Not atm besode removing checks to test out and make sure, ill make a special version. At work atm will check that out tonight!

----------


## Mold

> So nothing can do ?


Thanks men you are awesome.

----------


## CodeMyLife

@ninja yeah the frost DKs and ret pals tend to hates us these days. Well that DK should take the plate spirit and let you have haste mastery.

----------


## CodeMyLife

> Hey,
> at first i want to thank you for this awesome profile! But i've found a small mistake in it while i was doing challenges modes. The profile keeps refreshing and rebuffing sacred shield while my invisible pot is active and cancels him. thats pretty bad.
> 
> -- Edit
> 
> Found the mistake in the combat check function you don't added the spell id of the small invis pot just 2 times the big. Here is my fixed version


Oh yeah you are right. Lazy me farmed only 18 secs pots, wrote HB profiles and then just use those... no points for me to get the lesser but yeah I tought about it in first place and have left a placeholder for it hehe

That beign said. when I did my challenges there was no healing in the profile. Now that the healing is impletemented is a bit more tricky. I will place those now atop rotation in an ability that I will call -- Stop All. If anyone need anything else to Stop All just say it It will be placed there.

Thanks a lot for reporting your findings and good luck on your golds!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Basti229

Does this profile rebuff Sacred Shield on trinket procs with strength? like wenn the proc begins and shortly before it end's ? Would be great for Spark of Zandalar. Also it would be nice to have a feature for automaticly usings flasks but thats not necessary. It also would be nice if the profile would use symbiosis from druids since it gives us an extra deff cooldown.

----------


## ozmodiar

> Does this profile rebuff Sacred Shield on trinket procs with strength? like wenn the proc begins and shortly before it end's ?


To me, it looks like the profile only checks Vengeance (in increments of 10,000?), rather than Attack/Spell Power or anything.. Maybe he can be modify it to capture the values of Attack/Spell Power and add that to the Vengeance value? Or perhaps even watch for certain buffs (like that trinket) specifically, and then add/compare to values of Vengeance and recast Sacred Shield if it means it'd give a better absorb? Not sure.




> I'm all ears.


I think that tracking the 6th HP is a good metric for forcing an additional SotR, as long as the time comparison stuff is taken out.

- Use SotR before any action that would cause me to waste a HP, regardless of how long it's been since I used it last (as long as I CAN use it) or how long is left on the buff.

From what I understand about the code as it is, it checks: (1) HP, the (2) time left on the current buff (if present), (3) how long it's been since we've shielded, and (4) if the spell is available (not necessarily in that order).

I think it might be better if you took out 2 and 3, and kept 1 and 4. Only check HP, and if we can use SotR, since the time remaining on the buff doesn't really matter and just gets in the way. UNLESS you want to compare like.. If I've got 5 HP, a 6th coming, and 10s+ (or whatever) left on SotR, use Word of Glory instead, or something like that? Maybe it could be a threshold we can toggle in PQI?

Also, I was wondering if you could toss in a PQI option for usage of Barkskin gained through Symbiosis? It costs 1 HP and is SpellID 113075.  :Smile: 
(looks like Basti229 beat me to it!)

----------


## Terades313

Worked well last night.. killed 6 HC in a Row without huge problems.. markos worked fine. Focus-Judge works okey sometimes need a time but its okey (@Tortos HC). My FPS drop is okey like 10 Fps ... is to say .. Cml is the best :P

----------


## CodeMyLife

Very glad to hear that Tera! You know how to use the rotation better than most of people and you seen the evolution, I'm happy you have a good time with it! Your computer look strong enough for this all. However other people will need a lil less OPness to get going strong otherwise their machines will die. Tonight I will release what I locally have right now. I added a checkbox to enable Facing. Check the box, you will lag but be even more OP. Uncheck it and lag is gone but YOU have to manage the facing yourself. THat will make the difference for those using slower machines and we will still have all in the rotation if we want it.

As I said, I got it working. I tested yesterday when raiding and It went fine without Facing. It's just not as fun as you cant see if the target is in your back so if CS is ready then judgement wont be thrown.. It will try forever to cast CS.

That should hopefully make everyone happy! Also trying to make a good working macro for Hammer of Justice. Cant read the event yet, trying to find a way but in the meantime I might just add it as toggle. Toggle on = stun on cooldown, Toggle off = no stuns.

Ozmodiar I will add a 7th way to manage Holy power. Your idea is not bad but It won't work with Divine Purpose.

Basti229 Sacred Shield actually work on vengeance but I could add a check to procs or AP mods of course. AP mods sounds good as it would alse serve the ret spec. And for the Symbiosis, yeah we will add it it's a great Idea.

----------


## Basti229

Would be nice if it checks for ap changes since a rebuff in the right moment gives us more absorb so a single proc of the trinket i posted above gives me when used right give me 100k absorb more in 42,69 seconds.

I think stun would be nice but not automaticly use on cooldown because i sometimes have to stun other targets then my actual that im fighting with. It would be great with such a macro which makes him cast the stun instant. sorry for my bad english i hope you understand what i mean. 

Going to do Temple of the Jade Serpent gold tonight i've changed the profile also pause on small invis pots will report you back if it still breaks the invis by rebuff.

Can't say it often enough your work is great man! If you need someone for testing it would be a pleasure for me to help you!

----------


## pve

So I have been using this profile since CML released, and I have never looked back. It's amazing, thank you CML. I feel bad that I haven't had as much time as I'd like to contribute/offer feedback.

I have some questions for you and your users. How do you guys prefer to glyph/spec/customize the rotation under these circumstances.

1)HM AoE Snap threat (I.e. bats hm tortos - I know most groups 2 tank)

2)HM Single Target (where dps counts less than surv)

3)Normal - when you want to make your dps jealous and vengeance whoring is your only goal.


Ill add my responses when I get home. Sorry if this is inappropriate for this thread, but this is the first profile I have felt like I could deviate from the standard sim's on a per situation basis. So much customization! CML, you are my hero.

----------


## CodeMyLife

Sorry guyz for the waiting, had some serious code testing to go trought to release this. This is something you guyz asked for and something I myself as an happy tank wanted forever. It's out, it's hot, it's CodeMyTest v2.02!!

Update contains:
- Fixed issues with Sacred Shield use during Invisibility pots and such. Added -- Stop All to hold these events.
- Fixed (hopefully) lag issues by removing ALL PQR_UnitFacing checks from basic Script.
- Cleaned up and did a major rework to my targetting functions. Now I use a table that checks valid targets only once rather than checking all targets everytime. The table is refreshed every frame to give best results.
- Added "Facing Management" to PQI. Enable this to use advanced targetting functions. Enabling this however will decrease framerate.(Mold, let this uncheck!)
- Added "Mouseover Priority" to PQI. Enable this to use your mouse for Avenger's Shield and Judgement as priority. That's the fun side of my new Table  :Smile: 
- Added /matrix command to view all valid targets that are in table. This is more a tool for me but you can try stuff with it on dummys if you wanna do testings with the new checkboxes  :Wink: 

That's pretty much it for now. I will need you guyz to report issues if there are.

Edit: Beware Judgement is laggy broken, will fix in couple minuts
Edit2: Ninja-fix judgement 2.02

----------


## barnjoel

Where is this Multi-Target customs??

----------


## CodeMyLife

> Would be nice if it checks for ap changes since a rebuff in the right moment gives us more absorb so a single proc of the trinket i posted above gives me when used right give me 100k absorb more in 42,69 seconds.
> 
> I think stun would be nice but not automaticly use on cooldown because i sometimes have to stun other targets then my actual that im fighting with. It would be great with such a macro which makes him cast the stun instant. sorry for my bad english i hope you understand what i mean. 
> 
> Going to do Temple of the Jade Serpent gold tonight i've changed the profile also pause on small invis pots will report you back if it still breaks the invis by rebuff.
> 
> Can't say it often enough your work is great man! If you need someone for testing it would be a pleasure for me to help you!


You are already testing for me! The stun will be as you said, it's just that I do not find the damn code right now lol I will crack it soon I'm sure. The Sacred Shield actually apply to a 10 000 vengeance increase but as a filler. We would use the filler for the trinkets or we should use it top priority? I would say just under the Holy Power Generators? What treshold should I use? 3000 Str? 40000 AP? throwing random numbers here but I'd like some feedback how much we need if comeone can get a fair idea on it while I code more complicated stuff  :Smile: 





> So I have been using this profile since CML released, and I have never looked back. It's amazing, thank you CML. I feel bad that I haven't had as much time as I'd like to contribute/offer feedback.
> 
> I have some questions for you and your users. How do you guys prefer to glyph/spec/customize the rotation under these circumstances.
> 
> 1)HM AoE Snap threat (I.e. bats hm tortos - I know most groups 2 tank)
> 
> 2)HM Single Target (where dps counts less than surv)
> 
> 3)Normal - when you want to make your dps jealous and vengeance whoring is your only goal.
> ...


You are very welcome mate!

Personally as a lazy gamer I'm using very lazy talents. 

45 - Sacred Shield // Eternal flame for 4 DPS instances running.
60 - Solo Tanking Unbreakable Spirit // Multi-tanks/Heroics Clemency
75 - Divine Purpose
90 - Holy Prism mostly all the time altought for Tortos Solo tank I'd definetly go Light's Hamme.

Glyphes
- Alabaster's Shield
- Battle Healer
- Divine Protection

This setup goes for 1-2-3. Sometimes I will remove DP Glyph to have 40% magic. Often this is for Boss Fights so I will swap it with Focused Shield.

Oh I do not know if there are rulez regarding subjects in fact. Anyway as paladins we all want to hear about how other's do so at least to me, it's fine!

Happy tanking  :Big Grin:

----------


## CodeMyLife

> Where is this Multi-Target customs??


Humm you have to reloadUI, it will be 1st row in PQI!

----------


## Drinksbeer

great list and spec help cml!!!

----------


## Basti229

@pve
I use following talents:
15 - Speed of Light ( I prefer it but i think here is no talent thats fits for everyone, depends on your style of playing)
30 - Fist of Justice for cm where i need more stun/ kicks, Burden of Guilt for cm with high trash dmg since its good for kting, Repentance isn't that good for a tank in my opinion
45 - I use always Sacred Shield also for 4 DD's + Tank groups since my Battle Healer gives enough heal to top the group
60 - Clemency but i don't tank qon solo so Unbreakable Spirit for qon solo
75 - At first i always used Divine Purpose but the procs are to random so i switched to Holy Avenger and never change it
90 - Highly situational! For cm always Hammer of Light, Holy Prism in Raids and sometimes execution sentence to for dps encounters

Glyphs:
- Alabaster's Shield (Always never change it)
- Battle Healer (Always never change it)
- The third glyph depends on boss or what im doing. I switch between Focused Shield ( One Target Fights), Avenging Wrath ( Challenge Mode ), Divine Protection ( For high physical dmg encounter ) and Final Wrath ( For Multi Target dps)

@ CML
I think the priority of Sacred Shield depends on fights for sure it must have a priority since 40 % ( checked it in WoL ) of our self "heal" comes from it. For fights where you get high dmg i would give it the highest priority for fights with not so high dmg i would give the holy power generators the highest priority. Maybe it would be good to give the user the ability to give sacred shield or the holy power generators the highest priority. 

The treshold for considering a rebuff of sacred shield should be between 6000 AP - 10000 AP this would include all pre throne of thunder strength trinkets and there would be no reason for checking vengeance since its included in the check.

Sincerely,
Basti229

----------


## CodeMyLife

Basti I'm close to sure that according to the fact that a normal buff is almost always lasting more that 10 seconds I would say Giving Sacred shield an higher priority would be a waste because you should never end waiting 10 sec for the filler to be reached, usually it will be 4-6 secs max until all your Holy generators are on CD and then filler kicks in and SS should be reaplied as first filler. It would still give the same amount and lasting, just delayed so power gen can go on. Remember that Holy Power is more important than everything else so if we can fit stuff around it, it's better than over it! The amounts seems fair, thanks for this mate!

----------


## Basti229

Ohh man i need to sleep. Of course you're right. Sorry my mistake filler is of course enough. just make the profile consider a rebuff when ap change an not only vengeance and it will be perfect.

----------


## Mold

> Sorry guyz for the waiting, had some serious code testing to go trought to release this. This is something you guyz asked for and something I myself as an happy tank wanted forever. It's out, it's hot, it's CodeMyTest v2.02!!
> 
> Update contains:
> - Fixed issues with Sacred Shield use during Invisibility pots and such. Added -- Stop All to hold these events.
> - Fixed (hopefully) lag issues by removing ALL PQR_UnitFacing checks from basic Script.
> - Cleaned up and did a major rework to my targetting functions. Now I use a table that checks valid targets only once rather than checking all targets everytime. The table is refreshed every frame to give best results.
> - Added "Facing Management" to PQI. Enable this to use advanced targetting functions. Enabling this however will decrease framerate.(Mold, let this uncheck!)
> - Added "Mouseover Priority" to PQI. Enable this to use your mouse for Avenger's Shield and Judgement as priority. That's the fun side of my new Table 
> - Added /matrix command to view all valid targets that are in table. This is more a tool for me but you can try stuff with it on dummys if you wanna do testings with the new checkboxes 
> ...



Dont have much time to testing but, yes fps drops disapear. Thanks
Today i will be testing and if something i found a post here.

----------


## CodeMyLife

> Dont have much time to testing but, yes fps drops disapear. Thanks
> Today i will be testing and if something i found a post here.


Happy to hear that! And happy I also see it myself and for now it seems to go nicely when facing all mobs wich is more often the else the case so no biggies at all to dont use facing I guess!

I had some free time tonight and worked a bit on the profile and here's some more updates!

CodeMyTestv2.03 
- Removed ActiveHealing/Seal/Cooldowns as these are /macros to make some precious space in PQI for later use.
- Added Sacred Shield AP + 6000 rebuff as priority filler.
- Added Redemption, Should be cast to Resurrect when you mouseover a Dead Player. Not tested yet!
- Made splitted rotations for each specs. Feel free to test this out but I am not sure how better this could be and why it would be!
- Made some revisions to fillers while I was at it. Sacred Shield should be even more always 100% but at the same time, I made it refresh less unless needed so that filling with consecration or holy wrath is preferred.

That's not much but I wanted to test the Sacred shield rework. The fillers rework should gives little DPS increase. 

Please tell me how Redemption works when you get a chance. Just mouseover a Dead ally to use it, will probly also work on raid frames and such I'm guessing.

Have fun!

----------


## Basti229

Awesome work man, currently testing. will report back later

----------


## Djangochained

I apologize in advance if i am acting like a noob here.I have several profiles working for many classes and from different creators.BUT i cannot get this profile working!
i used svn and correctly downloaded pqr and latest profiles,data's and everything that are on codemylife's svn 
<< codemylife - Revision 162: / >>
the only profile that seems to be working is Master(codemy3) but even this is not working properly.it only uses crusader strike and ....divine storm! thats it...
if anybody can help me use this i would be grateful cuz it seems like a really good work...i just wanna make sure it is!

----------


## CodeMyLife

> I apologize in advance if i am acting like a noob here.I have several profiles working for many classes and from different creators.BUT i cannot get this profile working!
> i used svn and correctly downloaded pqr and latest profiles,data's and everything that are on codemylife's svn 
> << codemylife - Revision 162: / >>
> the only profile that seems to be working is Master(codemy3) but even this is not working properly.it only uses crusader strike and ....divine storm! thats it...
> if anybody can help me use this i would be grateful cuz it seems like a really good work...i just wanna make sure it is!


What's the issue? you have Lua errors?

The version to use is CodeMyTest 2.03 (SVN Rev 162). CodeMy3 is made for 3.3.5 WotLK.

Please explain what might be going wrong? Make sure you get PQInterface last revision with a Square Interupt otherwise it will not work. This include having the addon and Data file for PQI.

----------


## Djangochained

will get back to you with info in a bit

----------


## broj

i have being using v1.45 while lvling but now i'm using v2.03 because of the fps drop, i got 1 problem with v2.03, the judgment casting range is very short, i almost needs to face the mob before he starts casting, is there a way to change it like in v1.45
sorry for my poor english

----------


## Djangochained

ok here we go.Your profile is still not working on my pc ;
I downloaded the latest PQInterface.i can now see the options embeded and tick/untick whatever i want.Both the addon and the data file are where they are supposed to be.
when i load the profile on my chat i see Code my life data sheet v1.08 loaded successfully. As far as i can understand your latest version is 2.03?is this correct?
If so where do i download this?I am playing with no addons except the PQInterface.I am hitting a dummy with only a 2handed weap on my retri spec.

----------


## kuukuu

CML, what is ActiveCooldownCheck in your code for Cooldowns? I don't see any check boxes for cooldowns in the PQI menu nor any other place for it. If I remove that line of code then my CDs work properly as a ret, turning off if macro says they're off and turning on when macro says active, however, if I leave that line in, it never uses any CDs. Am I missing something?

----------


## CodeMyLife

> i have being using v1.45 while lvling but now i'm using v2.03 because of the fps drop, i got 1 problem with v2.03, the judgment casting range is very short, i almost needs to face the mob before he starts casting, is there a way to change it like in v1.45
> sorry for my poor english


You mean you do not engage combat or even with combat engaged rotation doesnt start? Are you using Aggressive version?




> ok here we go.Your profile is still not working on my pc ;
> I downloaded the latest PQInterface.i can now see the options embeded and tick/untick whatever i want.Both the addon and the data file are where they are supposed to be.
> when i load the profile on my chat i see Code my life data sheet v1.08 loaded successfully. As far as i can understand your latest version is 2.03?is this correct?
> If so where do i download this?I am playing with no addons except the PQInterface.I am hitting a dummy with only a 2handed weap on my retri spec.


You are using the worng version. Update using my SVN wich is in my signature. You should not load any data sheets anymore. If you get CodeMyTest you should be able to update via the PQR Rotation Editor using Download Updates Button.




> CML, what is ActiveCooldownCheck in your code for Cooldowns? I don't see any check boxes for cooldowns in the PQI menu nor any other place for it. If I remove that line of code then my CDs work properly as a ret, turning off if macro says they're off and turning on when macro says active, however, if I leave that line in, it never uses any CDs. Am I missing something?


I removed the checkbox but forgot the line in Abilities, thanks for reporting that KuuKuu, the fix you used is the one I will use too! Thanks mate  :Smile:

----------


## broj

ah that was the problem, i wasn't using the aggressive version  :Smile:

----------


## CodeMyLife

> ah that was the problem, i wasn't using the aggressive version


Hehe people seems to like this version!

Btw for those that might be interested I'm currently working on my BM/Surv Hunter Profile!! I'm hoping to release it this week!  :Wink:

----------


## Ninjaderp

Cool! Im deffo interested in those hunter-profiles, at least for my gf's sake ^^

----------


## DEFLAMA

> Btw for those that might be interested I'm currently working on my BM/Surv Hunter Profile!! I'm hoping to release it this week!


marry me!!!!! <3

----------


## ozmodiar

> Btw for those that might be interested I'm currently working on my BM/Surv Hunter Profile!! I'm hoping to release it this week!


Very nice! My 2 main characters are pally/hunter so I look forward to it  :Smile:

----------


## Mold

> Btw for those that might be interested I'm currently working on my BM/Surv Hunter Profile!! I'm hoping to release it this week!


Ouuu yes, a good hunter profile with pqr interface it is what whe need.Waiting this profile !

----------


## CodeMyLife

Oh well I'm also excited to share it so I did not do a nice page for it yet but I added it to my SVN so you guyz can try it out and give ideas if you want! Oh and I said BM but in fact it's also covering Survival and might integrate also Marks if there's any interest who knows! Beast//Surv mean 2 spec and single + aoe so 4 rotations in 1.

CodeMyLife Hunter 1.0 (It's a Work In Progress not yet a release!) do not need anything besides new PQR_PQI.lua and PQI addon!

Link to my SVN in my sig, enjoy!

At the same time I upped CMTest to 2.04 

v2.04
- Fixed Active Cooldowns, forgot the remove checks in 2.03.

----------


## Basti229

Ok with CodeMyTest i had no more problems with using invisible pots in challenge mode, rebuffing of sacred shield works fine, didn't find a problem in a tot raid, a cm and hero instances.
Only thing that was't working for me is the mouseover rezz. 

nice work!

-- had no fps drops at all

----------


## Mold

> Oh well I'm also excited to share it so I did not do a nice page for it yet but I added it to my SVN so you guyz can try it out and give ideas if you want! Oh and I said BM but in fact it's also covering Survival and might integrate also Marks if there's any interest who knows! Beast//Surv mean 2 spec and single + aoe so 4 rotations in 1.
> 
> CodeMyLife Hunter 1.0 (It's a Work In Progress not yet a release!) do not need anything besides new PQR_PQI.lua and PQI addon!
> 
> Link to my SVN in my sig, enjoy!
> 
> At the same time I upped CMTest to 2.04 
> 
> v2.04
> - Fixed Active Cooldowns, forgot the remove checks in 2.03.


Nice, like hunter profile, ofcourse is wip, but i think in will be same good like prot paladin profile.
And i think Pet Mend - it is not working

----------


## CodeMyLife

> Nice, like hunter profile, ofcourse is wip, but i think in will be same good like prot paladin profile.
> And i think Pet Mend - it is not working


Oh right on target, forgot that value into PQI when I translated nova frame to PQI hehe thanks, will be solved in next version.  :Smile:

----------


## MrBrain1

/edit nevermind

----------


## CodeMyLife

> /edit nevermind


I seen what you wrote earlier? What was your issue? might help me to help others to know about it  :Smile:

----------


## MrBrain1

> I seen what you wrote earlier? What was your issue? might help me to help others to know about it


 :Smile: 

i still don't know the issue, all i know that i still get freezes despite i disabled PQInterface.

it causes following error:



```
Message: [string "-- Functions -- ..."]:49: attempt to perform arithmetic on global 'OocAP' (a nil value)
Time: 06/22/13 16:22:30
Count: 402
Stack: [string "-- Functions -- ..."]:49: in function `APBonus'
[string "if GetHolyGen() then ..."]:11: in function `?'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:742: in function `PQR_NextAbility'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:534: in function `PQR_ExecuteRotation'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:287: in function <[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:214>

Locals: ActiveAP = 30470
_ = 0
_ = 0
(*temporary) = nil
(*temporary) = "attempt to perform arithmetic on global 'OocAP' (a nil value)"
```

and slows down the game.

----------


## CodeMyLife

> i still don't know the issue, all i know that i still get freezes despite i disabled PQInterface.
> 
> it causes following error:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> Message: [string "-- Functions -- ..."]:49: attempt to perform arithmetic on global 'OocAP' (a nil value)
> Time: 06/22/13 16:22:30
> ...


Normally that var should be populated while you are not in combat, if you start rotation while fighting actually this might cause errors and maybe there are errors outside of my actual understanding. I'll work a fix to address this right now. Thanks for reporting it.

Should be fixed as of 2.05 right now available. Again thanks for pointing this out! By the way guyz it's a very good thing to report to me with the lua error as even if you might don't uderstand what it says, I do and it's way easier to me to address fixes with the precious information  :Smile: 

Went to test in instance and had the issue you described. Forever looping in laggyness till crash. 2.05 isnt fixed yet did some more adjustments testing it right now sorry for this!

v2.06
- Another try on fixing Sacred Shield issues.

v2,07
- Pretty much 2.02 with the version # changed, had to roll back, I had some codes out of control that was crashing client. Hard to know the cause, no logs, no errors, just WoW crash lol. 2.02 seemed fine so I revert back to it while I find what was the problem.

----------


## Terades313

I play with 2.04 and EVERYTHING works well ^^

----------


## ozmodiar

On H Tortos using the kiting method, and when Shield procs or comes off cooldown, the game will lag terribly, and later on in the fight my computer absolutely gets owned, and lags terribly. WoW itself has gone "not responding" some times.. I've got a pretty nice machine (3770k @ 4.5ghz, gtx690, etc) so I almost never lag or anything like that. Anyway, I surmise that it's scanning through all the bats looking for something to interrupt, and the sheer number of them is locking it up. Thing is, I don't have any of the interrupting things on.

This is what my PQI looks like for this fight: (using the latest Test build).. So basically nothing is on.
imgur: the simple image sharer
(I know I have some checkboxes like the Active Healing box unchecked, it's a bad habit)

Otherwise, the profile works great!

What do you think?

----------


## CodeMyLife

> On H Tortos using the kiting method, and when Shield procs or comes off cooldown, the game will lag terribly, and later on in the fight my computer absolutely gets owned, and lags terribly. WoW itself has gone "not responding" some times.. I've got a pretty nice machine (3770k @ 4.5ghz, gtx690, etc) so I almost never lag or anything like that. Anyway, I surmise that it's scanning through all the bats looking for something to interrupt, and the sheer number of them is locking it up. Thing is, I don't have any of the interrupting things on.
> 
> This is what my PQI looks like for this fight: (using the latest Test build).. So basically nothing is on.
> imgur: the simple image sharer
> (I know I have some checkboxes like the Active Healing box unchecked, it's a bad habit)
> 
> Otherwise, the profile works great!
> 
> What do you think?


Oh yeah, I can see the picture... Mouseovering all those bats really quickly might cause some retard lags. What version were you using? It's an important thing as there are many things in this subject I'm working on right now and I'm getting this fail too. Uberlag that lead to crash. used my old CML yesterday for raids and went perfect tought. I will work on it, I think you are right it have to do with my shield script. Looking for that many targets and querying their channelling/casting status is probly taking a crazy amount of ressources. 

I hope you took the stable version after noticing this issue. By the way guys CodeMyTest is test version. Everyone can/should use it usually I try to release working stuff. Sometimes some situations are causing bad things. These times, we rely on the stable version wich is CodeMyLife that have been tested more and should be more stable. However atm stable version was laggy due to unitfacing checks so I'm doing a clean version of 2.0 and will retart testing from this point, where it was stable. I'm not sure but I think the mouseover priority was the issue there. Not that the principe is bat, it will need some tweaks and should work fine but for now I will not re-add it, maybe later.

----------


## ozmodiar

Oh, silly me. I knew I forgot something. I was using the latest Test build, whatever was current last night.

I ended up using one of Nudex's profiles, since our group was having AoE issues. He has a profile that never does any AoE damage whatsoever - it leaves a lot of dead time in the rotation but it worked fine..

Do you think you can add that as an option? Single Target/Single Target no AoE/AoE?

----------


## CodeMyLife

> Oh, silly me. I knew I forgot something. I was using the latest Test build, whatever was current last night.
> 
> I ended up using one of Nudex's profiles, since our group was having AoE issues. He has a profile that never does any AoE damage whatsoever - it leaves a lot of dead time in the rotation but it worked fine..
> 
> Do you think you can add that as an option? Single Target/Single Target no AoE/AoE?


At any time, feel free to create yourself specific rotations to suit your needs. You can remove pretty much any abilities from the list without breaking it besides crusader/hammer/judgement and all the -- abilities that must always be selected.

----------


## pve

> On H Tortos using the kiting method, and when Shield procs or comes off cooldown, the game will lag terribly, and later on in the fight my computer absolutely gets owned, and lags terribly. WoW itself has gone "not responding" some times.. I've got a pretty nice machine (3770k @ 4.5ghz, gtx690, etc) so I almost never lag or anything like that. Anyway, I surmise that it's scanning through all the bats looking for something to interrupt, and the sheer number of them is locking it up. Thing is, I don't have any of the interrupting things on.
> 
> This is what my PQI looks like for this fight: (using the latest Test build).. So basically nothing is on.
> imgur: the simple image sharer
> (I know I have some checkboxes like the Active Healing box unchecked, it's a bad habit)
> 
> Otherwise, the profile works great!
> 
> What do you think?


I had this same problem last week on TortosHM10 and then again on Ji-KunHM10 using CMT, Since then I svn'd your entire repo to remove any discrepancies. I'll take SS's and let your know how it goes this week. I'm also trying to figure out how to dedicate a core to PQR as you suggested in a previous post, hopefully that will help.

My specs are i7Quadcore, 8GB RAM, Geforce GT 650M(its a laptop =/)

----------


## CodeMyLife

> I had this same problem last week on TortosHM10 and then again on Ji-KunHM10 using CMT, Since then I svn'd your entire repo to remove any discrepancies. I'll take SS's and let your know how it goes this week. I'm also trying to figure out how to dedicate a core to PQR as you suggested in a previous post, hopefully that will help.
> 
> My specs are i7Quadcore, 8GB RAM, Geforce GT 650M(its a laptop =/)


I did a lot of work this week-end to address this, did test multiple things but same result all the time, lag issues. Managed to get to something stable. Mostly Single target as it was before. I think I will try with only mouseover sometime soon, I think have full raid IDs was too much to compute. It's up as CodeMyTest version 2.08!

v2.08
- Removed table usage that seemed to take too much ressources.
- This version doesnt include any facing checks at all. No options for it either. Includes Sacred Shield mods to recast with APBoost.

Thanks guyz for reporting!

----------


## pve

> I did a lot of work this week-end to address this, did test multiple things but same result all the time, lag issues. Managed to get to something stable. Mostly Single target as it was before. I think I will try with only mouseover sometime soon, I think have full raid IDs was too much to compute. It's up as CodeMyTest version 2.08!
> 
> v2.08
> - Removed table usage that seemed to take too much ressources.
> - This version doesnt include any facing checks at all. No options for it either. Includes Sacred Shield mods to recast with APBoost.
> 
> Thanks guyz for reporting!


I didnt have any problems last night on HM Tortos - That was the fight that caused the client crashes last week for me (along with Ji-KunHM and Lei Shen Normal), Thanks, worked great!

----------


## CodeMyLife

> I didnt have any problems last night on HM Tortos - That was the fight that caused the client crashes last week for me (along with Ji-KunHM and Lei Shen Normal), Thanks, worked great!


Glad to hear that!I had a very hard time testing this out. Had to code, queue LFR tortos, lagout, recode, retest/lagout, until I finally decide to remove all other multi-target checks and then... well its still hard on these fights as theres lot of shit going from everywhere and the client lags even without rotations so...The rotation is still "heavy" but take way less resources that way.

I will remake in the future this multi-target feature. I do not give up. It's just that well RL is hitting hard these days and wanted to push out something stable before i have to stop coding for a couple days. While moving to my (oh damn so fabulous) new home..

Thanks pve for reporting back, thanks for beign kind even if sometimes I do BIG mistakes. It's really appreciated.

----------


## CodeMyLife

Hi all! Someone PM me today asking more or less what setup I am using with my paladin rotation to get as most optimal results as I can and altought not everyone would like same settings I think it is time to explain maybe a bit more how this rotation works and I tought you would be all interested to hear this so I will eplain it here.



- Raiding Events - Library of events to react on bossfights. Most of time you want this checked unless you encounter buggz during a raid boss fight.
- Feast Taker - As a lunatic raid leader, often I speak and while I'm speaking I miss feast. Got tired of it and coded it. I try to keep this working well, sometimes will take a feast and I didnt notice so I spend uselessly a charge but at least I'm always well fed. It also take Healthstones if you need and help if people are summoning around you. Will not move without click to move activated but if you stand close ti works too.
- Active Healing - If you never ever want to heal you can uncheck it. Otherwise I recommend letting this check and using /activehealing to toggle on/off during fight. With this unchecked or activehealing off, you will still use Lay on Hands to save people but all the other heals are off saving your holy power to rape your friends on damage meter and shield like crazy.
- Active Cooldowns - More oriented for Retribution and holds only DPS Cooldowns. Should let it checked and use /activecooldowns to toggle on/off during fight.
- Active Seals - Nothing special here. Seal for Protection is Insight. Retribution single Truth and AoE Righteousness. If you do not like it, turn it off and do it yourself.
- Righteous Fury - Might want to uncheck sometimes during a fight to avoid pulling adds to you. Other tanks hates pallies. Remember you can help them do not look like noobs by turning this off.
- Word Of Glory 1 - Check this to heal people when having 1 Holy Power and if they are below the threshold. Do not set value too high or you will end overhealing.
- Word Of Glory 2 - Check this to heal people when having 2 Holy Power and if they are below the threshold. Do not set value too high or you will end overhealing.
- Word Of Glory 3 - Check this to heal people when having 3 Holy Power and if they are below the threshold. Do not set value too high or you will end overhealing.
- Lay on Hands - Save people using Lay on Hands. I like to keep it very very low so it is not thrown during high damage raid mechanics unless someone really needs it.
- Holy Prism - I like to have it somewhere low but not too much. The Holy prism is naturally used to DPS. It's somewhere relatively high in the rotation so rare are cases when it fires to heal people. However when it happens on someone that accidentally aggroed something the effect is crazy. Heal the person and attack 5 mobs around him, taunting them to you somehow.
- Healthstone - Uncheck to use manually or set value to desired HP treshold.
- Cleanse - On horridon I use it, other than that it is pretty much useless. It does take mana but with insigh on, it's not a problem.
- Hand of Sacrifice - This hand is oriented toward the other tanks. It should never be fired on other roles players. Instead Salvation would fire. Set health treshold you want it to fire.
- Hand of Salvation - This hand is for Healers and DPS. This should never fire on other tanks or yourself(if you are retribution, it will work on you). Set health treshold you want it to fire.
- Hand of Protection - This hand is for Healers and DPS. This should never fire on other tanks or yourself(if you are retribution, it will work on you). Set health treshold you want it to fire.
- Hand of Freedom - Usefull mainly for PvP, will find other classes snares and roots and cleanse you and others with freedom.
- Ardent Defender - This is the best OH-SHIT CD you have for you. Set it very low to use it as Life Saver or a bit higher to use it as a shielding effect. I like it very low.
- Divine Protection - I like to let it unchecked and use it myself. I wait until I get interesting vengeance level to use it and try to pair it with some great damage income to make the most out of 4p tier15 bonus. If you let this checked, it will fire at your desired HP treshold.
- Guardian of Ancient Kings - Protection version. Should use it yourself, it is so priceless. If you let this checked, it will fire at your desired HP treshold.
- Shield of Glory - This Utility is gonna throw a 3hp WoG on the lowest target if there are under the HP treshold. I like to keep it high so it's used often. It still should never buff if it is not needed and will only heal to buff yourself. It is not on the /activehealing macro. If you keep it at 100%HP, you woud lose some value. This is meant to be used with the 2p tier15 bonus.
- Sacred Shield - Removed in 5.4 but for now it is ****ING OVERPOWER. Let this check and at 100 Always or... You lose!
- Shield of the Righteous - The checkbox is not going to turn the ability off. Check the box if you want the Chat overlay Message when you shield. Value set is very important here.
- 0 - Never Shield at all. Rotation will flow to max the Holy power regen, you have to shield by hand.
- 1-2-3 - Shielding will occur at 3 Holy Power. Under lvl 85 you have no other choices as you only get 3 HP.
- 4 - Shielding will occur at 4 Holy Power.
- 5 - Shielding will occur at 5 Holy Power.
- 6 - Wise Mode - This is the best setup. At this treshold the rotation will shield at 5 Holy power if you have another Holy Power that will be generated within the next 1.5s. According to the fat that the Shield is a left hand ability and therefore off of GCD you can use it at any time, late is best as it leave the player an opening for timing is shielding. To be honest, I do not rely on my profile to shield me, I like shielding myself and it is the way I do because as long as I will not be able to program every encounter specifically or who knows maybe read DBM timers or something, I feel it's too risky to ask for luck. I prefer to keep an eye on boss and learn his moves. When the boss is gonna do an ability he tells it. It's like Mike Tyson Punch Out, he was like he really had to pee before throwing his big hit, you wanted to dodge it, you had to learn to read his moves. WoW bosses do that and shielding Dynamically is fun. Wise Shielding is not wise to know when to shield. It is wise to shield at the last second so the user can use Holy Power himself if he want. I really really like this feature.
- Rebuke - Check to enable and then choose at what % you want to interrupt casts.

The others are easy to understand.

As Talents and Glyphes Usually my setup looks like this http://www.wowhead.com/talent#lxdM|LycMck . These are up to you bud I definetly recommand using Sacred Shield as now it is just too good to be true. It will be nerfed soon tought. 5.4 will hit us hard.

Well I showed you my usual spec and setup but let's say PQI is here not only for you, I use it too and I tweak many things differently depending of fights. Sometimes I do not use Shield of Glory, Some fights it helps a lot so I do. Tortos single tank, I set the healing very high and activate the WoG1. When bats comes out I just turn healing on and they all run to me. Simple like that. When they come to me I turn it off, pop divine protection and /aoe the hell out of them. Horrison, almost the same with adds, my healing is just too much even just Sacred Shield will pull them to me. Ji-kun Quills I Activate heals too especially If I'm not tanking I will heal all the way. if tanking I will stop it couple second prior to the talon strike to stack Holy Power for my SotR. Ji-Kun heroic I often survive more than 4-5 Talon Strikes in a row. Shielding works with % so it's really strong.

Theres many more ways to setup this so it work. I explained here how I do as a reference for new users. This, even if I written this profile, is not the only and sole truth. I might be wrong on some stuff, all I know is this setup works great for me as a Raid Leader/Main tank in 10 man heroic raids. If you like some other stuff that works great feel free to suggest it!

Thanks for Reading and Happy tanking guyz!

----------


## pve

Grats on the new home, I know how much work and time goes in to that. My biggest word of warning, "Don't put your wife in charge of ordering internet services." lol

quick question, I know you said earlier you set core affinity for PQR. You also mentioned you run Quad-core i7 i think? So when you set affinity, which cores did you choose, and did you choose 4 "cores" total (I think that would be the same as 1 total actual core)? Or did you choose just 1 "core" period (which I think would be a soft core and only 25% of an actual core). Please forgive my ignorance, but I have been trying to find the right way to do this for the last few days and I don't think I know enough to make a good judgement.

Thanks again!

----------


## saintsrlfc

> Hi all! Someone PM me today asking more or less what setup I am using with my paladin rotation to get as most optimal results as I can and altought not everyone would like same settings I think it is time to explain maybe a bit more how this rotation works and I tought you would be all interested to hear this so I will eplain it here.
> 
> 
> 
> - Raiding Events - Library of events to react on bossfights. Most of time you want this checked unless you encounter buggz during a raid boss fight.
> - Feast Taker - As a lunatic raid leader, often I speak and while I'm speaking I miss feast. Got tired of it and coded it. I try to keep this working well, sometimes will take a feast and I didnt notice so I spend uselessly a charge but at least I'm always well fed. It also take Healthstones if you need and help if people are summoning around you. Will not move without click to move activated but if you stand close ti works too.
> - Active Healing - If you never ever want to heal you can uncheck it. Otherwise I recommend letting this check and using /activehealing to toggle on/off during fight. With this unchecked or activehealing off, you will still use Lay on Hands to save people but all the other heals are off saving your holy power to rape your friends on damage meter and shield like crazy.
> - Active Cooldowns - More oriented for Retribution and holds only DPS Cooldowns. Should let it checked and use /activecooldowns to toggle on/off during fight.
> - Active Seals - Nothing special here. Seal for Protection is Insight. Retribution single Truth and AoE Righteousness. If you do not like it, turn it off and do it yourself.
> ...


Am i doing something wrong i am only doing 20k dps with an 500ilvl? please help me. Just stands there casting "pre buff- sacred shield"

I think it's a holy power issue.here is the LUA Error

Message: [string "-- Calculation of GCD for Holy Power genera..."]:75: attempt to compare nil with number
Time: 06/27/13 10:18:00
Count: 5758
Stack: [string "-- Calculation of GCD for Holy Power genera..."]:75: in function `?'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:742: in function `PQR_NextAbility'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:534: in function `PQR_ExecuteRotation'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:287: in function <[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:214>

Locals: (*temporary) = nil
(*temporary) = 11014.411
(*temporary) = 11016.911
(*temporary) = 0
(*temporary) = 0
(*temporary) = 0
(*temporary) = 0
(*temporary) = 1
(*temporary) = true
(*temporary) = -11016.911
(*temporary) = "attempt to compare nil with number"

----------


## MrBrain1

Getting an Error again:

gettin an error at Horridon:

Message: [string "local customTarget = "target" ..."]:69: attempt to compare number with nil
Time: 06/27/13 10:42:23
Count: 17
Stack: [C]: ?
[string "local customTarget = "target" ..."]:69: in function `?'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:573: in function `PQR_ExecuteInterrupt'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:334: in function <[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:214>

Locals:

----------


## CodeMyLife

> Am i doing something wrong i am only doing 20k dps with an 500ilvl? please help me. Just stands there casting "pre buff- sacred shield"
> 
> I think it's a holy power issue.here is the LUA Error
> 
> Message: [string "-- Calculation of GCD for Holy Power genera..."]:75: attempt to compare nil with number
> Time: 06/27/13 10:18:00
> Count: 5758
> Stack: [string "-- Calculation of GCD for Holy Power genera..."]:75: in function `?'
> [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:742: in function `PQR_NextAbility'
> ...


Make sure you reboot wow before changing from release CML to test CMT.

----------


## CodeMyLife

> Getting an Error again:
> 
> gettin an error at Horridon:
> 
> Message: [string "local customTarget = "target" ..."]:69: attempt to compare number with nil
> Time: 06/27/13 10:42:23
> Count: 17
> Stack: [C]: ?
> [string "local customTarget = "target" ..."]:69: in function `?'
> ...


What version? Tried without raiding events? Uncheck raiding events it will work. It written in PQI.

----------


## CodeMyLife

> Grats on the new home, I know how much work and time goes in to that. My biggest word of warning, "Don't put your wife in charge of ordering internet services." lol
> 
> quick question, I know you said earlier you set core affinity for PQR. You also mentioned you run Quad-core i7 i think? So when you set affinity, which cores did you choose, and did you choose 4 "cores" total (I think that would be the same as 1 total actual core)? Or did you choose just 1 "core" period (which I think would be a soft core and only 25% of an actual core). Please forgive my ignorance, but I have been trying to find the right way to do this for the last few days and I don't think I know enough to make a good judgement.
> 
> Thanks again!


When you press Ctrl Alt Delete and under performance tab you see your cores. Under processes tab right click pqr ang select affinity. You can assign it to multiple cores if you want. I use only core 7 for PQR and 5-6 for WoW. 1x3.2 Ghz is enough for me.

----------


## saintsrlfc

> Make sure you reboot wow before changing from release CML to test CMT.


I have done what you suggested and within 30 seconds i get a LUA error

Message: [string "-- Calculation of GCD for Holy Power genera..."]:75: attempt to compare nil with number
Time: 06/27/13 20:42:32
Count: 385
Stack: [C]: ?
[string "-- Calculation of GCD for Holy Power genera..."]:75: in function `?'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:742: in function `PQR_NextAbility'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:534: in function `PQR_ExecuteRotation'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:287: in function <[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:214>

Any ideas?

----------


## pve

> I have done what you suggested and within 30 seconds i get a LUA error
> 
> Message: [string "-- Calculation of GCD for Holy Power genera..."]:75: attempt to compare nil with number
> Time: 06/27/13 20:42:32
> Count: 385
> Stack: [C]: ?
> [string "-- Calculation of GCD for Holy Power genera..."]:75: in function `?'
> [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:742: in function `PQR_NextAbility'
> [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:534: in function `PQR_ExecuteRotation'
> ...


What version of the profile are you using? Is your data file up to date as well?

edit: This may be a silly question, but did you make sure you are loading Out of Date addons (we just had hotfixes) and make sure PQInterface is still enabled in your addon list?

I used "CodeMy Test" version 2.08 last night on two HM's and couple of Normals and it worked flawlessly.

----------


## saintsrlfc

> What version of the profile are you using? Is your data file up to date as well?
> 
> edit: This may be a silly question, but did you make sure you are loading Out of Date addons (we just had hotfixes) and make sure PQInterface is still enabled in your addon list?
> 
> I used "CodeMy Test" version 2.08 last night on two HM's and couple of Normals and it worked flawlessly.



Can i ask do you get more than 20k dps as prot?

----------


## Ninjaderp

Vengeance, perhaps?

----------


## CodeMyLife

> Can i ask do you get more than 20k dps as prot?


Usually when tanking heroics I end over 150k. 1st DPS on Horridon(170k) and Iron Qon heroic(185k) yesterday. My top burst is 700k dps with 463 ilvl. Challenge Scholomance pass Rattlegore, pulled whole room. Paladin is OP. Was at about 160 overall, during trashes I go crazy. Over 200k almost all the time during trashes. Tortos LFR tanking bats this week I did 300k. Oh well if you do 20k, start the rotation!

----------


## CodeMyLife

> I have done what you suggested and within 30 seconds i get a LUA error
> 
> Message: [string "-- Calculation of GCD for Holy Power genera..."]:75: attempt to compare nil with number
> Time: 06/27/13 20:42:32
> Count: 385
> Stack: [C]: ?
> [string "-- Calculation of GCD for Holy Power genera..."]:75: in function `?'
> [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:742: in function `PQR_NextAbility'
> [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:534: in function `PQR_ExecuteRotation'
> ...


Something is wrong on your side. As pve suggested, may be related to PQInterface. you have PQI v2? the one with the square interrupt? Make sure it is appearing in WoW.

----------


## Ninjaderp

20k may come from autoattacks ^^

----------


## saintsrlfc

> Vengeance, perhaps?


What am i missing to only be doing 20k dps my ilvl is 496

----------


## CodeMyLife

You are trolling I guess? lol good joke bro

Oh wait, you mean on dummy?

----------


## saintsrlfc

> You are trolling I guess? lol good joke bro
> 
> Oh wait, you mean on dummy?



lol....i'm serious i pull 7 mobs and only do 20k dps...i'm so frustrated i must be doing something wrong  :Frown: 

Think i found the problem "Code my life datasheet v 1.08 loaded sucessfully" how i change this?

----------


## pve

> Can i ask do you get more than 20k dps as prot?


Yes, substantially. It is not uncommon to reach 100-120k on single target fights depending on fight mechanics. That is at ilvl 530 though - trying to game vengeance when safe. Last time I was beating on a dummy I think it was about half that though. You should be way over 20k regardless. Pulling 7 raid level mobs (if you are the tank with threat), I wouldn't think you would be under 200k if this is a trash pull.

So yes, you are doing something wrong. We need you to answer questions in order to help though. 

1) What version of the profile are you running?
2) Do you have the latest version of PQInterface installed and checked on addon screen?
3) Are out of date addons loaded?

Can you post a screenshot of your setup as it is running?

----------


## qwesty

I'm preatty sure that /aoe option is off.. Because I'm getting about 23-24k dps on single target with 501 ilvl

----------


## pve

> I'm preatty sure that /aoe option is off.. Because I'm getting about 23-24k dps on single target with 501 ilvl


Thats entirely possible if were talking about a dummy, I just went to check myself and im only doing 33kish with no cooldowns. He mentioned doing 20k with 7 mobs attacking him though. With that much vengeance 20k doesnt sound right regardless of ilvl, does it? I can only guess that hes pulling 7 mobs and never getting threat due to premature dps or something. I don't know, need more info.

----------


## Ninjaderp

You should get CLM watch you on Teamviewer if you say you only do 20k dps with 7 mobs, because that sounds like something is critically wrong with the profile or PQI-addon.

----------


## saintsrlfc

Think i found the problem "Code my life datasheet v 1.08 loaded sucessfully" 

Is this correct or wrong?

----------


## CodeMyLife

> lol....i'm serious i pull 7 mobs and only do 20k dps...i'm so frustrated i must be doing something wrong 
> 
> Think i found the problem "Code my life datasheet v 1.08 loaded sucessfully" how i change this?


As of version 2.0 there are no more Data Sheet. Could you try using CodeMyTest 2.08 please! It's on my SVN, no data sheet needed, you should see in the chat as overlay ...CodeMyLife Paladin... when you start the rotation.

----------


## saintsrlfc

> As of version 2.0 there are no more Data Sheet. Could you try using CodeMyTest 2.08 please! It's on my SVN, no data sheet needed, you should see in the chat as overlay ...CodeMyLife Paladin... when you start the rotation.




Thx....you are the man!!!!!

----------


## CodeMyLife

> Thx....you are the man!!!!!


I guess it means it finally worked?  :Smile:  yay!

----------


## qwesty

Hello, first of all thx a lot for your amazing program (profile I mean  :Smile:  ). But I have some problem.
After updating to latest PQR version experiencing very annoying thing: lags when some mob in target and on step "Combat Check". A understand that maybe it's not the profile problem, but there are a lot of checks on that step, maybe it can be simplified?

----------


## CodeMyLife

> Hello, first of all thx a lot for your amazing program (profile I mean  ). But I have some problem.
> After updating to latest PQR version experiencing very annoying thing: lags when some mob in target and on step "Combat Check". A understand that maybe it's not the profile problem, but there are a lot of checks on that step, maybe it can be simplified?


Hi there! You seem to be using v2.0 to v2.07 CodeMyTest maybe? If yes please update to v2.08. This should fix it all for you. Thanks for reporting. Happy tanking qwesty  :Smile: 

Edit: Whatever version you are using, I'm going to suggest to take CodeMyTest v2.08. This version has very few target validations and is easier to compute.

----------


## qwesty

Wow, cool, thx switching from CML to CMT did some magic  :Smile:  But now I have ability configurator only for prot (I'm not using separeted prot-retro profiles, just master from CMT). Here is my screenshot http://my.jetscreenshot.com/4006/201...7woz-155kb.jpg

----------


## ziggar

Hm mine is lacking the avenger shield check, is that from an old version or did you add it qwesty ? In that section i only have rebuke.

Thought it had just been the face checks etc, thanks PVE!

Same for mouseover priority

----------


## Basti229

Sacred Shield will not be removed in 5.4. It just gets a new name ( Holy Shield ) and becomes a prot pally only spell. there will a new Sacred Shield which i read in patch notes 

Sacred Shield (Old) has been renamed to Holy Shield and is no longer a talent. Holy Shield is a Protection Paladin ability learned at level 85.

Protection, Retribution: When the Paladin falls below 30% health, they gain a Sacred Shield ( New ) absorbing damage equal to 30% of their maximum health. Sacred Shield can only occur once every 2 minutes.

5.4 PTR Now Live! - World of Warcraft

----------


## pve

> Hm mine is lacking the avenger shield check, is that from an old version or did you add it qwesty ? In that section i only have rebuke.
> 
> Same for mouseover priority


He removed them in 2.08 (i believe) as they were causing performance issues for several people. There is an explanation in the last page or two of this thread.

edit: Here is the explanation ziggar - http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2780567 ([PQR Profile] CodeMyLife MoP Paladin Protection/Retribution Rotation.)

----------


## ziggar

Ah ty, hadn't noticed the previous version had that  :Smile: , cheers!

----------


## CodeMyLife

> Sacred Shield will not be removed in 5.4. It just gets a new name ( Holy Shield ) and becomes a prot pally only spell. there will a new Sacred Shield which i read in patch notes 
> 
> Sacred Shield (Old) has been renamed to Holy Shield and is no longer a talent. Holy Shield is a Protection Paladin ability learned at level 85.
> 
> Protection, Retribution: When the Paladin falls below 30% health, they gain a Sacred Shield ( New ) absorbing damage equal to 30% of their maximum health. Sacred Shield can only occur once every 2 minutes.
> 
> 5.4 PTR Now Live! - World of Warcraft


Oh you are right, did not see the patch note myself, a friend told me talent was changed to another kind of argent defender and completely missed the most important hehe so it will be straight in the spec. Omg I'm an happy guy now  :Smile: 




> Wow, cool, thx switching from CML to CMT did some magic  But now I have ability configurator only for prot (I'm not using separeted prot-retro profiles, just master from CMT). Here is my screenshot http://my.jetscreenshot.com/4006/201...7woz-155kb.jpg


As ziggar told, new version doesnt have Avenger's Shield, I removed it in 2.08 as it was tied to multi-targetting usage. Additionally way way before I removed the Retribution PQI as it was interfering when changing specs with the other PQI so I place everything in the same panel now. There's not much differences in these specs anyway and you can do different Setup Loadouts for you different spec in PQI if you want (down the PQI window). Please make sure you get the very last update. Go into PQR, Attach to WoW(or EditMode) and then main window of PQR down center click Rotation Editor. In the new window top left Choose your class(Paladin) and choose profile(CodeMyTest) then click on the Download Update button and all should be set to v2.08.

Oh btw in ptch notes there is also Bastion rework that sounds awesome.

Bastion of Glory will now apply Selfless Healer's bonus to healing to the casting Paladin as well as other targets and consume all stacks of Bastion of Glory in the process.

Will have some more maths to do with the WoG Script I guess  :Smile:

----------


## qq12345

hmm, is there any way we could set a hot key to queue sotr/ change to aoe in pqi instead? don't feel all that comfortable leaving macros on my chars in case big daddy blizzy decides to do a scan or something,(paranoid, i know, but humor me please :P)

----------


## Gabbz

> hmm, is there any way we could set a hot key to queue sotr/ change to aoe in pqi instead? don't feel all that comfortable leaving macros on my chars in case big daddy blizzy decides to do a scan or something,(paranoid, i know, but humor me please :P)


You are worried that they scan the macros and not the PQI addon?

----------


## sed-

> hmm, is there any way we could set a hot key to queue sotr/ change to aoe in pqi instead? don't feel all that comfortable leaving macros on my chars in case big daddy blizzy decides to do a scan or something,(paranoid, i know, but humor me please :P)


lol your being paranoid about wrong thing, should be more paranoid bout pqr than macros ;p

----------


## CodeMyLife

I think his point was that nowaday the macros are server side. Addons are not. I didnt hear about macros scans ever but that is plausible they could do this if they want. However there are lots of one button macros that works with some other addons that would have been caught already if they would scan macros. I personally do not fear that at all tought. The function attached to the macros are loaded clientside so they cannot pretend why you would use a macro. You could have an addon that would use these macros. They cannot say for sure these macros would be tied to anything i'm sure.

Some users however wanted a way to toggle aoe via keys in PQI and I wanna add it sometime soon. Just did not took time to get a working script to combine my macros with the PQI.

Finally at my new home!! All is here in boxes. On my Iphone atm and wont have net till tomorrow so.. Maybe later this week  :Smile:  cya all!

----------


## ziggar

What's the best way for using glyphed consecration out of combat ? i hadded a if key down to cast it but while holding it it won't cast anything else even if spell is on cooldown.

----------


## CodeMyLife

> What's the best way for using glyphed consecration out of combat ? i hadded a if key down to cast it but while holding it it won't cast anything else even if spell is on cooldown.


Have you tried with aggressive!? I guess with aggressive it should work. However this glyph is big shit IMO :P

The PQI ability to throw lights hammer is the same ability for glyphed consecration.

----------


## ziggar

Yeah been using aggressive and it won't happen out of combat. For now i just use the other method, just too bad it blocks the rotation but it's doable, not using it on my 90 pala anyway but was playing around with it in this other pala i'm leveling.

Thanks for the reply!

----------


## Basti229

With CMT i get many lua erros when entering combat and the rotation stucks @ Damage - Shield of the Righteous.




> Message: [string "-- Calculation of GCD for Holy Power genera..."]:75: attempt to compare nil with number
> Time: 07/01/13 10:21:34
> Count: 252
> Stack: [string "-- Calculation of GCD for Holy Power genera..."]:75: in function `?'
> [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:742: in function `PQR_NextAbility'
> [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:534: in function `PQR_ExecuteRotation'
> [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:287: in function <[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:214>
> 
> Locals: (*temporary) = nil
> ...

----------


## CodeMyLife

> With CMT i get many lua erros when entering combat and the rotation stucks @ Damage - Shield of the Righteous.


You probably started CML before switching to CMT. Make sure you reloadUI and have PQI running. This looks like either bad functions loaded or PQI is missing.

----------


## CodeMyLife

Hello all I wanted to let you guyz know I finally have net. 1 day later than supposed but even better than supposed 50Mbits up/down.. Unlimited. Yeah!

New home is not all clean yet but at least I'm gonna code a couple hours here amd there so.. Well how is 2.08!? Should I make it stable version!? I'll start working on another test version!

----------


## froggystyle

FIgured it out  :Smile:  

535 ret 542 prot if you need any testers

----------


## CodeMyLife

> Just thought I'd drop in to let you know that as of 2ish PTR patches ago they reversed the Sacred Shield change! Loving your profile I will be able to test it a lot more as I am not my guild MT


Yeah seen that this morning! Some dumb holy paladin was laughing at me yesterday saying "they are gonna merf you damn prot pallies". I think he was upset because I dps more than DPSes and healing more than him... That beign said, no nerf incoming as far as I know... Lol so happy! 

Thanks for coming by Travis!  :Smile:

----------


## CodeMyLife

> hmm i'm not new to pqr but i just got a paly and im trying your profile as ret and doing 40k dps .. in 535 in pqr it keeps saying healing tried mycod3 mycodelife and the other one any ideas? or anywa i can put up a log thanks


CodeMy3 is for 3.3.5 WootLK private servs.

CodeMyLife is old stable version and need data sheets.

Use CodeMyTest 2.08. Make sure you have PQI 2+ and that the addon is loaded correctly. You should be over 110-120 on dummy. Restart wow if you loaded CodeMyLife prior to clean up data.

----------


## Ninjaderp

There are so many rotations to choose from, which one do you recommend for tanking normals/heroics with? 
At the time Iam using Master Protection, you have recommended me Codemytest earlier but sometimes the rotation just stops in that rotation for me when initiated.

----------


## saintsrlfc

> CodeMy3 is for 3.3.5 WootLK private servs.
> 
> CodeMyLife is old stable version and need data sheets.
> 
> Use CodeMyTest 2.08. Make sure you have PQI 2+ and that the addon is loaded correctly. You should be over 110-120 on dummy. Restart wow if you loaded CodeMyLife prior to clean up data.


I'm having the same problems i'm lucky if i do 40k dps tried everything  :Frown:

----------


## CodeMyLife

> I'm having the same problems i'm lucky if i do 40k dps tried everything


What ability is written in PQI that the rotation is trying to cast!? PM me your skype info if you want i'll check with you after work in like 3hours.

----------


## CodeMyLife

> There are so many rotations to choose from, which one do you recommend for tanking normals/heroics with? 
> At the time Iam using Master Protection, you have recommended me Codemytest earlier but sometimes the rotation just stops in that rotation for me when initiated.


Are you all updated!? I ALWAYS use master CodeMyTest. For everything from ret to prot. Always. 

I'll check eith you on skype later if you want bro.

----------


## Ninjaderp

Allright mate got raid now but will be online afters!

----------


## froggystyle

i noticed ya said ya support prot pvp how about ret?

----------


## saintsrlfc

> Are you all updated!? I ALWAYS use master CodeMyTest. For everything from ret to prot. Always. 
> 
> I'll check eith you on skype later if you want bro.



I get the following LUA error

Message: [string "-- Calculation of GCD for Holy Power genera..."]:75: attempt to compare nil with number
Time: 07/04/13 21:54:59
Count: 1982
Stack: [C]: ?
[string "-- Calculation of GCD for Holy Power genera..."]:75: in function `?'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:742: in function `PQR_NextAbility'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:534: in function `PQR_ExecuteRotation'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:287: in function <[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:214>

then the rotation pauses on "Pre-buffs - Sacred Shield" on ability log

----------


## CodeMyLife

> I get the following LUA error
> 
> Message: [string "-- Calculation of GCD for Holy Power genera..."]:75: attempt to compare nil with number
> Time: 07/04/13 21:54:59
> Count: 1982
> Stack: [C]: ?
> [string "-- Calculation of GCD for Holy Power genera..."]:75: in function `?'
> [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:742: in function `PQR_NextAbility'
> [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:534: in function `PQR_ExecuteRotation'
> ...



Is your PQI Interrupt button circle or square? The script is trying to get the Shield of Righteous level you want. You do not have one selected as your PQI version is obselete.

BTW saint you had same error in page 24 of my thread, did you ever got it to work? lol

----------


## saintsrlfc

> Is your PQI Interrupt button circle or square? The script is trying to get the Shield of Righteous level you want. You do not have one selected as your PQI version is obselete.
> 
> BTW saint you had same error in page 24 of my thread, did you ever got it to work? lol


PQR Interrupt button is square.. i thought it had worked but as i just found out it hasn't  :Frown:

----------


## CodeMyLife

> i noticed ya said ya support prot pvp how about ret?


I'm not a PvP fan at all. My friend reported me that Cpowroks public ret pvp profile was great. I did not try it or plan to improve it. In fact I'm not sure but I do not think I said PvP prot is supported. I however told that even pvp was fun with the rotation kicking. I use it myself for fun BGs and we had a very great time doing our BGs for legendary quest with my friends but that's pretty much it. I pvped as prot to test the survivability without vengeance and it's no way close to be as fun as PvE.

If you want me to add fun stuff, feel free to request. The baddest case I will answer no but, should not happen if the request sounds fun or usefull. I like to code as my name says it.

----------


## pve

> Hello all I wanted to let you guyz know I finally have net. 1 day later than supposed but even better than supposed 50Mbits up/down.. Unlimited. Yeah!
> 
> New home is not all clean yet but at least I'm gonna code a couple hours here amd there so.. Well how is 2.08!? Should I make it stable version!? I'll start working on another test version!


Hey CML, glad to have you back. 2.08 is great, and I'd call it stable.

----------


## froggystyle

very happy with the ret part of this  :Smile:  paresing 90-120 in heroics

----------


## sed-

aggressive testcode 2.08
this is what happens when i /sotr Q_Q
Message: [string "-- Calculation of GCD for Holy Power genera..."]:75: attempt to compare nil with number
Time: 07/06/13 01:38:35
Count: 132
Stack: [string "-- Calculation of GCD for Holy Power genera..."]:75: in function `?'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:742: in function `PQR_NextAbility'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:534: in function `PQR_ExecuteRotation'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:287: in function <[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:214>

Locals: (*temporary) = nil
(*temporary) = 79174.959
(*temporary) = 79177.459
(*temporary) = 0
(*temporary) = 0
(*temporary) = 0
(*temporary) = 0
(*temporary) = 1
(*temporary) = true
(*temporary) = -79177.459
(*temporary) = "attempt to compare nil with number"

----------


## Ninjaderp

Hm, try using Master Codemytest instead. Im using that and I unchecked "raiding-events" and I havent had that same error as you.

----------


## froggystyle

just did prot in lfr SIMPLY AMAZING #1 DPS and top 2-3 in HEALS i love it .. now i need to find some pov guides so i know what to do and i can tank for BL

----------


## saintsrlfc

> just did prot in lfr SIMPLY AMAZING #1 DPS and top 2-3 in HEALS i love it .. now i need to find some pov guides so i know what to do and i can tank for BL


What profile are you using?

----------


## Ninjaderp

Probably the one everyone uses or should use, Master:CodemyTest. Just make sure you uncheck "raiding-events" in PQInterface

----------


## CodeMyLife

> just did prot in lfr SIMPLY AMAZING #1 DPS and top 2-3 in HEALS i love it .. now i need to find some pov guides so i know what to do and i can tank for BL


Haha well you know for progressing heroic encounters, you would probly have to code a bit or to learn to use the rotation a bit more but.. Yeah, this profile will make you look godly if you are an experienced player especially. Gives plenty of time to use the hands of sacrifice/salvation, to taunt that damn lil add that no one see that was gonna break the healer in two parts, speak on TeamSpeak and to take part of the strategy when the rotation kicks and you can focus and the other stuff that happens, not just on you damn cooldowns. I do a very manual job also myself. Sometimes arms and fingers might be badly hurt at work. I will still break meters even with one hand and will end the raid easily with not more harm as I'm mostly never spamming anything. Just moving and poping macros/non-GCD abilities.

I wish you good luck to join the Blood Legion, I'd be more than happy to code for you// for them  :Big Grin:

----------


## sed-

> Yeah .. Question i'm using Talent Calculator - Game Guide - World of Warcraft and i'm only doing 40miil dmg 121k DPS 533 ILVL and about 80 % title in 10m .. is my talent choices way off for this? and i'm using Master codemytest .. that just updated this afternoon
> 
> Level 90 Blood Elf Paladin | WoW World of Warcraft Armory Profiles | Masked Armory
> 
> my gear


grats on getting Lightning Emperor's Pauldrons and Ooze-Soaked Shirt 1day a go ;p. hmmm oh nice you got A Complete Circuit 22hours a go! ^^very good! crazy how you have a 541 in bag and only 533 on, is that your tank set thats 541?

----------


## pve

delete this

----------


## froggystyle

is there a way say i can add a macro to bop target of target ? like when tank calls for it?

----------


## pve

> is there a way say i can add a macro to bop target of target ? like when tank calls for it?


I know this isn't exactly what your looking for, but here is what I do. I use the shift modifier to pause the rotation, and I also have hand spell mouse over macros on the shift modifier. So whenI go to Sac/BoP/Salv/etc, shift pauses the rotation, and is also the same modifier for the hand spell.

I hope that made sense?

----------


## CodeMyLife

> I know this isn't exactly what your looking for, but here is what I do. I use the shift modifier to pause the rotation, and I also have hand spell mouse over macros on the shift modifier. So whenI go to Sac/BoP/Salv/etc, shift pauses the rotation, and is also the same modifier for the hand spell.
> 
> I hope that made sense?


I do that too. The pause toggle should be used with your macros that you want to use yourself. Automating your raid leaders call is a bit out of my field of capabilities lol. That's what I meant by learnning to use the rotation. I do not pretend my setup is perfect. It however helps you be prepaired to react as all you have to do now is to look to the fight/timers and pop your CDs when they matter the most. 

It's still a bit of learning but in the end you will be Overpower.

----------


## froggystyle

i was just wondering like a hotkey say lalt would cast hop on mouseover or target of target .. cause most likely it would be the tank wasnt sure im not saying have it automated but just target of target in 1 keybind

----------


## CodeMyLife

> i was just wondering like a hotkey say lalt would cast hop on mouseover or target of target .. cause most likely it would be the tank wasnt sure im not saying have it automated but just target of target in 1 keybind


targettarget change without asking so I would not recommand you doing it. Theres a macro to queue a HoP on mouseover in my profile. I have it on a key, I mouseover myself or anyone and use it. I also use the Sacrifice a lot. When you queue an Hability, it is the next to be casted in it's priority order.

On another note, someone proved me today masked armory is not safe. That person linked me your real armory, thrust me this is not safe. Everyone that sees it please do not use masked armory anymore!

Also came here to announce fix for SotR is released as of CodeMyTest v2.09. This version was mainly to address the bad vars that some players were experiencing. I did not have the issue myself so I cannot say for sure it worked but Sed- had it and now it's gone for him so I hope it will be for you all! Also added Execution Sentence to PQI and made macro for it, thanks to pve for kick in the butt(I always forget Execution Sentence lol)! The SotR itself should not be changed. I rewrote it another way but it is the same. Sorry if I'm not bringing anything major but recently moved and had RL events all over the place so.. I did not forget you guyz thanks for your testing and reporting time!




```
CodeMyTest v2.09 -- Test Version.
- Added Execution Sentence vengeance treshold to PQI. You can now set the Required Vengeance value and toggle automatic usage on/off.
- Added macro /exsent to queue Execution Sentence. Works exactly like the Judgement on focus but it is on main target.
- Highly reworked the Shield of the Righteous. You should however not see any difference at all. It's purely a rework to get rid of the "GCD Calculation" error many reported.
```

----------


## pve

> ```
> CodeMyTest v2.09 -- Test Version.
> - Added Execution Sentence vengeance treshold to PQI. You can now set the Required Vengeance value and toggle automatic usage on/off.
> - Added macro /exsent to queue Execution Sentence. Works exactly like the Judgement on focus but it is on main target.
> - Highly reworked the Shield of the Righteous. You should however not see any difference at all. It's purely a rework to get rid of the "GCD Calculation" error many reported.
> ```



This is like Christmas in July. Tyvm, I can't wait to test!

----------


## CodeMyLife

> This is like Christmas in July. Tyvm, I can't wait to test!


Yes buddy the Execution sentence is for you!! Enjoy  :Wink:

----------


## Gabbz

A request for enhancement is off tank logic. So there is alot of situation when there is a need for a tank switch and you need to not tank for a time. Example when you are debuffed with something that kills you if u get hit with the boss or similiar. JinRohk for example. As i can see, without checking to much, the rotation is the same regardless if you tank or not. Back in the days of DS the beasrkitty specc was op since u then switched to cat and dpsed. Prot Pala have a similiar aspect now where we could use our HP to heal the raid while we offtank. So some logic that maximise heals/dps while we are not tanking would be very good to have.

Keep up the awesome work.
Br
Gabbz

----------


## CodeMyLife

> A request for enhancement is off tank logic. So there is alot of situation when there is a need for a tank switch and you need to not tank for a time. Example when you are debuffed with something that kills you if u get hit with the boss or similiar. JinRohk for example. As i can see, without checking to much, the rotation is the same regardless if you tank or not. Back in the days of DS the beasrkitty specc was op since u then switched to cat and dpsed. Prot Pala have a similiar aspect now where we could use our HP to heal the raid while we offtank. So some logic that maximise heals/dps while we are not tanking would be very good to have.
> 
> Keep up the awesome work.
> Br
> Gabbz


Oh yeah not a bad idea. Atm i'm using my /activehealing macro when not tanking and I want to help on healing. My girlfriend is often angry at me when I beat her on heals tought.. Could make an option for off healing if not tanking of course but surely not implementing it straight as often personally i will prefer to let the healers heal and beat the Blinded Rogue on dps instead lol.

I like to break damage meters.. If I forget healing on, it kills my dmg and mitigation but of course the healing is just insane. 

With 2 pcs t15 healing all the way is still not bad as we get block on most abilities anyway so chances of beign crushed are very low.

Great idea Gabbz, thanks for your inputs!!

----------


## pve

@Gabbz 



> So some logic that maximise heals/dps while we are not tanking would be very good to have.


I totally agree! To add to this idea, canceling RF in the process would be icing on the cake  :Smile: . This sounds like a lot of work though.

edit: On second thought the RF switch might not even be needed in 5.4 due to global taunt changes.

@CML



> ```
> CodeMyTest v2.09 -- Test Version.
> - Added Execution Sentence vengeance treshold to PQI. You can now set the Required Vengeance value and toggle automatic usage on/off.
> - Added macro /exsent to queue Execution Sentence. Works exactly like the Judgement on focus but it is on main target.
> - Highly reworked the Shield of the Righteous. You should however not see any difference at all. It's purely a rework to get rid of the "GCD Calculation" error many reported.
> ```


This worked amazingly. I even ranked last night on HorridonHM10. Being able to line up ES with Spark Procs/AW/HA/Pots/Veng etc made a huge difference. I think I did around 210k single target last week on this fight, and last night I was at 320k+ (I'm going to feel dumb if that's low compared to you all) while playing fairly conservatively(with no capacitance). Thanks alot CML.

----------


## CodeMyLife

> @Gabbz 
> 
> I totally agree! To add to this idea, canceling RF in the process would be icing on the cake . This sounds like a lot of work though.
> 
> edit: On second thought the RF switch might not even be needed in 5.4 due to global taunt changes.
> 
> @CML
> 
> 
> This worked amazingly. I even ranked last night on HorridonHM10. Being able to line up ES with Spark Procs/AW/HA/Pots/Veng etc made a huge difference. I think I did around 210k single target last week on this fight, and last night I was at 320k+ (I'm going to feel dumb if that's low compared to you all) while playing fairly conservatively(with no capacitance). Thanks alot CML.


Wow 320k on Horridon.... No I do not do that much haha!! I'm tanking adds as otherwise the other tank cry that i'm like a mob magnet.. The adds simply like me it seems lol even without RF the prot warrior simply cant tank adds... They run to me because sacred shield is too strong on healing..

Thanks for sharing this with us bro!!

Edit: pve showed me the rankings, it is all true. In fact he ranked multiple times that single night lol! Congratulations bro, well done!

----------


## froggystyle

Awesome job Yet again  :Smile:  8/13 Ranks in top 140 3/13 top 180 10m ranking with lfr weapon i cant wait till i get a weapon  :Smile:

----------


## pve

Hey CML,

Quick question, I'm trying to figure out if it is possible to easily alter the priority of abilities (without breaking profile). This question is solely based on my quest to dominate DMV meters, and be a complete scumbag. I'm expecting to lose survive ability, but would like to make better use on Focuses wraith, etc. Any ideas on how this could be accomplished? 

I'd like to prioritize abilities on a damage per ability basis for burn phases and such(more or less ignoring HoPO). it would look something like AS ( every GC Proc)> HW > HoW > Conc (w/o overlap) > J > CS. 

Is it possible to just change the order in rotation helper? I tried moving HW higher, but it just stopped conc all together, either I did it wrong, or I don't fully understand how it works. No rush on response, just looking for answers.

Thanks again for everything.

edit: actually it might look more like AS>CS>J>HW>Cons>L90>SS

----------


## CodeMyLife

> Hey CML,
> 
> Quick question, I'm trying to figure out if it is possible to easily alter the priority of abilities (without breaking profile). This question is solely based on my quest to dominate DMV meters, and be a complete scumbag. I'm expecting to lose survive ability, but would like to make better use on Focuses wraith, etc. Any ideas on how this could be accomplished? 
> 
> I'd like to prioritize abilities on a damage per ability basis for burn phases and such(more or less ignoring HoPO). it would look something like AS ( every GC Proc)> HW > HoW > Conc (w/o overlap) > J > CS. 
> 
> Is it possible to just change the order in rotation helper? I tried moving HW higher, but it just stopped conc all together, either I did it wrong, or I don't fully understand how it works. No rush on response, just looking for answers.
> 
> Thanks again for everything.
> ...


Should not have issues unless you try to put holy generators under non-generators. Keep in mind that shield of righteous would still be the best attack you get so neglecting holy gens isnt an option imo.

Right now i think that if you do not move the power generators you can move the rest without facing issues. This is a guess.

This is not hard to do. Nowaday I would say i can code more stuff than we both togheter can think of... Not much is impossible.

If you want to lower the holy power gens we would simply remove the GetHolyGen() function and all that point to it. Making obviously shielding way less efficient and of course LOTs of vengeance wich is damn fun haha!!

I will think farther a way to /iwannabreakmeters. This sound fun.

Great input my friend!

----------


## CodeMyLife

> Just out of curiosity what logic does it use to activate trinkets for prot? Have been using this about 3 weeks now with no issue, tanked ToT normal and we plan to move to heroics again shortly


Trinket prot oh.... Nothing that I'm aware of  :Smile: 

I use horridon haste and ji-kun expertise. Both are procs.

Personally I would put it on my Cd bar along the others but if you have an idea on how youd like it to be used, shoot and I will gladly add it  :Smile: 

I'm pleased that you have good succes with my profile with your paladin. Paladins ftw!!!

----------


## pve

it's probably a shared cooldown. just guessing though.

----------


## pve

> I will think farther a way to /iwannabreakmeters. This sound fun.


 ill gladly test anything you come up with  :Wink: 

in the mean time ill try what you said and let you know if I can just do it that way too. Thanks again.

----------


## CodeMyLife

> Only reason I was asking was because every now and then I see it using my top trinket (slot 13) which is Soul Barrier currently,
> more curiosity then anything since with some snooping I couldn't find out what was doing it >.<


Might be related to execution sentence Ret script but I tought I had it set to only use if ret. I'll find it. In the meantime did you try having it in slot 14? As ret i need to put my trinket in 13 so it is used.. Probly slot14 wouldnt use it. Are you using execution sentence?

----------


## floppydrive

Will the Ret rotation work for pvp ? arenas?

----------


## CodeMyLife

> Will the Ret rotation work for pvp ? arenas?


While it's hard for me to give you a straight answer that yes as I didnt test it myself, I'm sure it will not be bad. Most of the PQI can be adjusted to suit your teams needs but I'm not sure if PvP priority spells are to same or what the tiers will do. Not a single clue on that.




> I was using execution sentence but I switched over last night to Holy Prism to see how it performs, I'll keep that in mind to move it down to slot 14 if I use Execution Sentence again.


Holy Prism is really good for threat at beginning of fights, it's a fun ability and the profile handle this very nicely(imo at least). It heals a lot, Execution Sentence dont or it's just a heal with no damage... On boss fights on single target Holy Prism will heal our allies even very far. It's really helpfull.

----------


## Guvnor

Does this do really well for Ret pve dps in raids as i really need one?

----------


## Ninjaderp

> Does this do really well for Ret pve dps in raids as i really need one?


best way to find out is to try it out yourself? I've only used it in LFR and Im prot mainspec so I may not be the best to judge, but it does very well IMO

----------


## Guvnor

> best way to find out is to try it out yourself? I've only used it in LFR and Im prot mainspec so I may not be the best to judge, but it does very well IMO


Thanks Ninjaderp i will try it but i thought i would ask to see if there are any better out ones out there :-D

----------


## froggystyle

this thing rocks as RET . is there anyway to say have it so the HANDS only cast if you need it instead of raid maybe a toggle ? and mine doesnt seem 2 use my synapse springs

----------


## CodeMyLife

> this thing rocks as RET . is there anyway to say have it so the HANDS only cast if you need it instead of raid maybe a toggle ? and mine doesnt seem 2 use my synapse springs


Gloves enchants not coded, will add it where you want it. Should we just blow on CDS? For the hands, you can uncheck those and use the mouseover macros /hosac /hosalv /hoprot.

----------


## froggystyle

i would say yes on cd it should line up fairly descent.

----------


## CodeMyLife

Great, I will add it without any checks or should it be tied to the Activecooldowns? As a 1 min CD I would say just burn it always as soon as we are in melee.

----------


## froggystyle

active cooldowns cause ya would want to save it for pools

----------


## CodeMyLife

> active cooldowns cause ya would want to save it for pools


Okay but you know 1 min after fight start you should still be on heroism and in the pool. I use prepot and can pot again in pool. Anyway will tie it to ACDs and people can just light it by hand with the prepot if they want it. Thanks for answer!

----------


## MrBrain1

is there a way to deactivate the "raid scanning" its just pretty resource hungry.

----------


## cassrgs

Hello there code

i love your profile but im getting this errors to the crash point. its related to interrupt it seems



```
Message: [string "local customTarget = "target" ..."]:69: attempt to compare number with nil
Time: 07/27/13 02:37:15
Count: 5422
Stack: [string "local customTarget = "target" ..."]:69: in function `?'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:573: in function `PQR_ExecuteInterrupt'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:334: in function <[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:214>

Locals: customTarget = "target"
castName = "Frigid Gust"
_ = ""
_ = "Frigid Gust"
_ = "Interface\Icons\Ability_Druid_GaleWinds"
castStartTime = 508881601
castEndTime = 508884601
_ = false
_ = 0
castInterruptable = true
channelName = nil
_ = nil
_ = nil
_ = nil
channelStartTime = nil
channelEndTime = nil
_ = nil
channelInterruptable = nil
timeSinceStart = 2.968
timeLeft = 0.032
castTime = 3000
currentPercent = 98.933333333333
(*temporary) = nil
(*temporary) = nil
(*temporary) = nil
(*temporary) = nil
(*temporary) = nil
(*temporary) = "attempt to compare number with nil"
```


is there something i can try do do to fix it?

Thanks

----------


## CodeMyLife

> is there a way to deactivate the "raid scanning" its just pretty resource hungry.


You mean the Healing Engine? Actually no it's built-in and cannot be disactivated.




> Hello there code
> 
> i love your profile but im getting this errors to the crash point. its related to interrupt it seems
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> Message: [string "local customTarget = "target" ..."]:69: attempt to compare number with nil
> Time: 07/27/13 02:37:15
> ...


I do not remember seeign this error. Had some rework on my interrupts recently. What version are you using? Please try CodeMyTest latest update.

----------


## MrBrain1

> You mean the Healing Engine? Actually no it's built-in and cannot be disactivated.


you should consider implementing it in the future, players who raid 25 man get pretty laggy with this profile.

----------


## Ninjaderp

Depends on your PC, I have no problems with lag what-so-ever while raiding 25mans with the profile. But I may have better hardware than you.

----------


## CodeMyLife

> you should consider implementing it in the future, players who raid 25 man get pretty laggy with this profile.


Will do. You basically want a pure DPTank profile with only self heals. Not a bad idea. I will see if I can make my healing engine on a PQI box. Have some ideas.

Ninja you PC is one damn good. Go away you are too powerfull :P

I myself have some latencies when doing 10s especially when AoE damage beign taken by the whole raid. Best exemple is Quill on Ji-Kun. My fps drop to like 10 for the duration of quill. my PC is old, 3.4Ghz i7 1st generation is having a hard time there.

MrBrain do you run with Refire Settings at 20ms in PQR? Might higher this to 40-50 in the meantinme.

----------


## Ralphiuss

Any thoughts on creating a holy profile? 

So far my experience with other holy profiles that none of them really contend in a heroic environment.

----------


## CodeMyLife

> Any thoughts on creating a holy profile? 
> 
> So far my experience with other holy profiles that none of them really contend in a heroic environment.


It have been requested, actually I do not have time for this, working on plenty of other stuffs atm. Prot Warrior, PokeRotation, fine tuning my healing engine(for protection activehealing/dispels) and many more lol. That beign said, when my Healing Engine will be perfect I might hop onto Holy Paly. I know the PQR Holy Pals are weak. I will do that but let's say in a couple weeks/months and then when it's done I'll support it.

----------


## Ralphiuss

> It have been requested, actually I do not have time for this, working on plenty of other stuffs atm. Prot Warrior, PokeRotation, fine tuning my healing engine(for protection activehealing/dispels) and many more lol. That beign said, when my Healing Engine will be perfect I might hop onto Holy Paly. I know the PQR Holy Pals are weak. I will do that but let's say in a couple weeks/months and then when it's done I'll support it.


Thanks for the reply! Here's hoping you might be able to get to it sooner then later  :Smile:  

I also tried your ret profile last night and loved it. Amazing work. Makes me want to try and get a prot set together and see how that turns out. As a fellow paladin I'll most definitely be following your work. +Rep

----------


## CodeMyLife

Here it is guyz as you asked it(okay I must admit I wanted to try that out too). Here's a Light version of my amazing Paladin Profile.

Added Paladin CodeMyLight v1.0 to my SVN
- No Healing Engine
- No Raid Healing(Only on us)
- No Raid Hands(Only on targettarget)
- No Cleanse(Can use my Dispel Interrupt if needed during needed times.)
- Interrupts on target/focus/mouse

Thanks guyz for reporting any bugs you might find.

----------


## Ralphiuss

First thing I've noticed thus far...it LoH me when I turn on the rotation...lol

----------


## CodeMyLife

Yeah noticed that when I reloaded lol will get this fixed sry.

----------


## pve

sweet! i can't wait to try it out, Thanks CML

----------


## CodeMyLife

CodeMyLight v1.01
- Fixed LoH

----------


## CodeMyLife

I did a good part of the raid with CodeMyLight yesterday and it was not that much lighter... I know I only raid 10s not even LFR these days so I cant say for sure but CodeMyTest is way better for heroic progression for me and my raid. 

ActiveHealing is just amazing. It is an important part of the profile and regardless of lag(wich is a graphical lag and it doesnt affect raid performance(DPS)) it should be used... I will see if a new engine would do better. Actually theres not many engines available but I think this will change. Me and some other devs have it in mind. Time is a bitch sometimes I'd be glad to just sit at home and code but... You know life must go on!!

----------


## Ninjaderp

You mean the show must go on! To quote this guy:

----------


## CodeMyLife

Yeah exactly, that's exactly what I meant. Damn dude you said you would not publish last week-end, if I knew I would not wear my pink shorts!

----------


## oswalt0

Any chance you will be making a ret PvP profile? I would be happy to pay you for your time!

----------


## CodeMyLife

> Any chance you will be making a ret PvP profile? I would be happy to pay you for your time!


My friend uses Cpowroks ret for pvp. Did you try it? I dont PVP at all tbh. I'm probly not the best person for coding PVP!

----------


## CodeMyLife

I solo tanked Heroic Twin Consorts yesterday. 245k dps/ 75k hps. I did not see any guides to solo tank it when I look on the web but I had a good feeling and my plan went terribly well. Holy Avenger is really powerfull atm. It could be coded better than it is right now to higher the shielding uptime but it definetly is good for DPS as it is.

I used divine shield once to remove fire debuffs on Suen before 7th flame debuff, a monk healer was kiting the adds and painting and we used 2 other heals.It is definetly a good option if your gear is good. I'm at 540 right now with close to 15k haste. It was an Epic fight I will remember for the rest of my life, it ended 20 secs after enrage (we did the 3rd phase with 4-5 deads) and I did the last 2% alone with everyone on floor around me. My heart nearly stopped at this point.

I swear I would not have killed it at this time if playing by hand. <3 PQRotation.

----------


## Ninjaderp

Sounds epic, gratz and power to PQR and clever minds making it possible! xD

----------


## peopleliketofart

Im having an issue with getting your prot profile to work, it doesn't load in-game, and the pqr debugger shows everything attaching properly. The only problem i can think of is not having your data file, which i cant find on your svn. Please help  :Smile:

----------


## CodeMyLife

> Im having an issue with getting your prot profile to work, it doesn't load in-game, and the pqr debugger shows everything attaching properly. The only problem i can think of is not having your data file, which i cant find on your svn. Please help


No data. All in abilities.

----------


## Jackall85

Hi, congratulations for your work, i have not tested it yet but from the comments it sounds amazing!

I'm actually leveling a paladin just to try it  :Smile: 

Do you plan to continue to support this on 5.4?

----------


## Ninjaderp

Ofcourse he is, cant you see how proud the nerd is of his CM-set? I have no doubts CML wants to kill Garrosh before he calls it quits  :Smile:

----------


## CodeMyLife

Garrosh will die to CML sword. Vengeance be Mine!! 5.4 paladin will be up same day or very close to it. Hunter may be delayed a couple days but will keep this up too.

I'm very active in development of my pokerotation right now so my raiding profiles are not updated often recently but I still raid with my paladin and I think I found my class. 

Paladin is just awesome so I will play it a couple more patches, probly till the end of WoW...

 :Wink:

----------


## katuro

> Garrosh will die to CML sword. Vengeance be Mine!! 5.4 paladin will be up same day or very close to it. Hunter may be delayed a couple days but will keep this up too.
> 
> I'm very active in development of my pokerotation right now so my raiding profiles are not updated often recently but I still raid with my paladin and I think I found my class. 
> 
> Paladin is just awesome so I will play it a couple more patches, probly till the end of WoW...


i may sound stupid but i use to use your old profile all the time. until today when i decided to use your new one. why oh why oh why am i not casting conc on CD please help.

ok i figured that out.

new question.

would it be possible for you to add coding for it to use shield of rightousness on proc?

----------


## CodeMyLife

> i may sound stupid but i use to use your old profile all the time. until today when i decided to use your new one. why oh why oh why am i not casting conc on CD please help.
> 
> ok i figured that out.
> 
> new question.
> 
> would it be possible for you to add coding for it to use shield of rightousness on proc?


You mean divine purpose procs!? Ithink we could as nowaday sotr seems to stack. I have some tweaks here ready to release to improve holy power generation along high haste rating. Will try to make this too.

----------


## katuro

> You mean divine purpose procs!? Ithink we could as nowaday sotr seems to stack. I have some tweaks here ready to release to improve holy power generation along high haste rating. Will try to make this too.


yea divine purpose procs  :Smile:  as i was noticing it was missing alot of procs where as your old profile was missing none.* - this doesnt seem to be true* 

i will put them against each other in 5minute sessions and post the results soon.

New Rotation 11.18m Total Dmg 36.4k DPS


Attack *108hit 35glancing 12crit*  = 155 total* - same total so same rotation time*
Holy Wrath *42hit 1crit* = 41 total* - more holy wrath*
Avengers Shield *26hit 1crit*  = 27 total *- slightly more avengers shield maybe it proc'd more?*
Shield of righteous *50hit 5crit*  = 55 total* - slightly more shield maybe its better using it on proc than i thought?*
Consecratoin *281hit 24crit*  = 305 total *- the same.*
Crusader Strike *64hit 4crit	* = 68 total* - 1lessHP here*
Judgement * 36hit 2crit* = 38 total *- 16less HP here*
Holy Prism *9hit 2crit	* = 11 total* - 1 less doesn't matter*.
hammer of righteousness	*17hit 1crit	* = 18 total *- 2 less on HP here*

Old Rotation 10.84m Total Dmg 35.2k DPS


Attack *106hit 38glancing 11crit* = 155 total
Avengers Shield * 25hit	* = 25 total
Sheild of righteous *48hit 5crit	* = 53 total
Judgement * 50hit 4crit	* = 54 total
Consecration *290Hit 16crit* = 306 total
Crusader Strike *68hit 1crit	* = 69 total
Holy Wrath *30hit	* = 30 total
Holy Prism *11hit 2crit	* = 13 total
hammer of righteousness	*18hit 2crit* = 20 total

Conclusion = 19 less HP generation (not including procs on avengers shield) but same uptime on shield of rightous)

how could i make this profile generate holy power more effectively by using judgement more often? or is that what the tweaks you have are  :Smile: 

all in all mate i love your profiles and it makes playing wow bearable again without it i would of quit along time ago  :Smile:

----------


## CodeMyLife

> yea divine purpose procs  as i was noticing it was missing alot of procs where as your old profile was missing none.* - this doesnt seem to be true* 
> 
> i will put them against each other in 5minute sessions and post the results soon.
> 
> New Rotation 11.18m Total Dmg 36.4k DPS
> 
> 
> Attack *108hit 35glancing 12crit*  = 155 total* - same total so same rotation time*
> Holy Wrath *42hit 1crit* = 41 total* - more holy wrath*
> ...


Divine Purpose is a lot of RND... I dont use it nowaday, I prefer to go nutz with Holy Avenger when I get Vengeance like crazy or for when I need a 30 sec shield wall. My new tweaks are especially written toward this end. The versions you guyz have are using the PQR_SpellAvailable call to test if Judgement or Crusader strike are ready. This makes that sometimes we have .2 sec remaining on CS and we will throw a damn holy wrath, pushing our CS one GCD farther. With new version if CS or judge have less than a GCD on it it will wait to use it before anything else. This should push the Holy power generation higher than ever before while "maybe" lowering the output damage a bit as the rotation is flowing a little bit less as it sometimes wait for Holy Gens to be ready rather than throwing a spell we don't have time to throw. With my haste level, around 15k(~35% haste) it doesnt happend that much as the non-gen abilities are thrown between the Generators anyway. I was looking to some end-game videos lately(10/13 atm) and the pally tanks are not using consecration anymore. They probly don't have time to throw it. One I noticed that uses it is Absalom, the Main tank of Blood Legion on their Heroic Lei Shen video so I guess it's not actually bad to throw it but it's not a priority.

If you want to make your DPS cry for nerf, use Holy Avenger/ Execution Sentance and install yourself the addon "Vengeance Report". When you break the 100k Vengeance, blow everything out. I did 407k dps on heroic tortos this week with this setup, almost 120k over the 2nd top DPS. My friends called that I deserve a nerf  :Frown: 

I'm really happy that you like playing with my profile. It's not yet perfect, I like constructive criticism very much. Keep in touch I will release an update soon  :Big Grin:

----------


## CodeMyLife

CodeMyTest v2.10
- Interrupts now on Target/Focus/Mouseover.
- Modified SotR Divine Purpose Procs to blow on sight rather than keeping for later. This make the shielding uptime even better now.
- Modified GCD management for Holy Generator abilities. This should higher our Holy power generation by a lot.

Update quickly!!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## pnd

Heya, i actually have been using this in battlegrounds as ret. And i must say its performing well but i cant get the self heal to work. I understand that you dont support pvp on your profile, but is there a quick fix or workaround for this ?

----------


## CodeMyLife

> Heya, i actually have been using this in battlegrounds as ret. And i must say its performing well but i cant get the self heal to work. I understand that you dont support pvp on your profile, but is there a quick fix or workaround for this ?


You tried using /activehealing macro?

Btw next version I will implement Holy avenger healing, I tested it and it's just insane.

----------


## pnd

yeah, i used the macro and adjusted the wog settings in the pqi config. Funny thing is outside of a bg it heals just fine. Once in a bg it doesnt heal anymore (except it still uses loh), tried setting roles etc didnt help.

----------


## CodeMyLife

> yeah, i used the macro and adjusted the wog settings in the pqi config. Funny thing is outside of a bg it heals just fine. Once in a bg it doesnt heal anymore (except it still uses loh), tried setting roles etc didnt help.


Okay I Will make a self/raid toggle somewhere. I remember when I did my legendary BG that it was working. My fury war friend could confirm this lol

I don't see what could cause it to work only out of BGs... The same engine and it use "raid" targets. 

Next version ill wirk hard on healing, any other suggestions while ill work on it?  :Smile:

----------


## pnd

ok i fixed it, turns out i am an idiot. Mixed up on the profiles i was using. Changed stuff in the retribution profile and i actually was using the master one. Really good work on the rebuke mechanics though !

----------


## pve

CML, It looks like 2.10 is working well with DP, but its still pooling HoPo when using HA. When HA is active, shielding happens immediately, when HA is on cd, it's pooling (sits 5 regardless of set variable). Is this intentional? It's a big problem on Dark Animus HM where your tanking multiple adds AND Dark Animus, empowered golems rng is a killer. Shield uptime is paramount.


edit: sits on 5 until you manually shield a several times.

----------


## CodeMyLife

> CML, It looks like 2.10 is working well with DP, but its still pooling HoPo when using HA. When HA is active, shielding happens immediately, when HA is on cd, it's pooling (sits 5 regardless of set variable). Is this intentional? It's a big problem on Dark Animus HM where your tanking multiple adds AND Dark Animus, empowered golems rng is a killer. Shield uptime is paramount.
> 
> 
> edit: sits on 5 until you manually shield a several times.


Oh I see exactly what you mean, ill fix tonight!!

Edit: 4 hours later(was at work sadly) : 

CodeMyTest v2.11
- Removed condition to do not overwrite an existing shield of the righteous as anyway it just higher the buff uptime, it do not overwrite it.
Thanks to pve for reporting this issue!

Baseline what this do is, you will still be pooling up to 5 (SotRValue you have in PQI) HoPo but when Sixth will be ready(or close to) you will shield as usual so no HoPo is lost and the rotation will flow. That is a VERYVERY welcomed mod, I was doing heroic Durumu yesterday with HA and was wondering what was happening after HA, buff was going down so quick... As I'm raid leader I didnt have time to troughtfully look to it at that time but I did notice what you were speaking of pve. I never used HA since last week and now especially for HM i would not play without it anymore. 40 secs shield walls are priceless.

----------


## pve

> Oh I see exactly what you mean, ill fix tonight!!
> 
> Edit: 4 hours later(was at work sadly) : 
> 
> CodeMyTest v2.11
> - Removed condition to do not overwrite an existing shield of the righteous as anyway it just higher the buff uptime, it do not overwrite it.
> Thanks to pve for reporting this issue!
> 
> Baseline what this do is, you will still be pooling up to 5 (SotRValue you have in PQI) HoPo but when Sixth will be ready(or close to) you will shield as usual so no HoPo is lost and the rotation will flow. That is a VERYVERY welcomed mod, I was doing heroic Durumu yesterday with HA and was wondering what was happening after HA, buff was going down so quick... As I'm raid leader I didnt have time to troughtfully look to it at that time but I did notice what you were speaking of pve. I never used HA since last week and now especially for HM i would not play without it anymore. 40 secs shield walls are priceless.


Amazing, I cant wait to test. Thanks CML!

----------


## CodeMyLife

> Amazing, I cant wait to test. Thanks CML!


No bro thanks to you!!

----------


## ebouster

hey there!! any idea what this error is?? 

Message: [string "-- Functions -- ..."]:781: invalid order function for sorting
Time: 08/13/13 22:35:01
Count: 201
Stack: [C]: in function `sort'
[string "-- Functions -- ..."]:781: in function `SheuronEngine'
[string "-- Functions -- ..."]:797: in function `?'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:765: in function `PQR_NextAbility'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:534: in function `PQR_ExecuteRotation'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:287: in function <[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:214>

Locals: (*temporary) = <table> {
1 = <table> {
}
2 = <table> {
}
3 = <table> {
}
4 = <table> {
}
5 = <table> {
}
6 = <table> {
}
7 = <table> {
}
8 = <table> {
}
9 = <table> {
}
10 = <table> {
}
11 = <table> {
}
12 = <table> {
}
13 = <table> {
}
14 = <table> {
}
15 = <table> {
}
16 = <table> {
}
17 = <table> {
}
18 = <table> {
}
19 = <table> {
}
20 = <table> {
}
21 = <table> {
}
22 = <table> {
}
23 = <table> {
}
24 = <table> {
}
25 = <table> {
}
}
(*temporary) = <function> defined -- Functions -- 

-- Thanks Gabbz for Spellcheck, TargetCheck, HaveBuff and HaveDebuff functions! 

-- SpellCheck(spellid) 

-- TargetCheck(unitid, spellid) 

-- HaveBuff(UnitID,SpellID,TimeLeft,Filter) 

-- HaveDebuff(UnitID,SpellID,TimeLeft,Filter) 

if not Functions then 

Functions = true 



APBonus = nil 

function APBonus() 

if OocAP == nil then OocAP = UnitAttackPower("player") end 

local ActiveAP, _, _ = UnitAttackPower("player") 

if ActiveAP > OocAP + 6000 then 

return true 

else 

return false 

end 

end 



GetHolyGen = nil 

function GetHolyGen() 

if ( PQR_SpellAvailable(35395) or PQR_SpellAvailable(20271) or UnitBuffID("player", 85416)) 

and UnitPower("player", 9) < 5 then 

return true 

else 

return false 

end 

end 



-- Function for checking the spell and target 

-- Limitation at the moment to only attacking spells 

SpellCheck = nil 

function SpellCheck(spell(*temporary) = <table> {
GUID = "0x0300000007A58027"
AHP = 0
HP = 102
Unit = "raid22"
}
(*temporary) = <table> {
GUID = "0x03000000067479CF"
AHP = 0
HP = 100
Unit = "raid1"
}
(*temporary) = nil

----------


## CodeMyLife

> hey there!! any idea what this error is?? 
> 
> Message: [string "-- Functions -- ..."]:781: invalid order function for sorting
> Time: 08/13/13 22:35:01
> Count: 201
> Stack: [C]: in function `sort'
> [string "-- Functions -- ..."]:781: in function `SheuronEngine'
> [string "-- Functions -- ..."]:797: in function `?'
> [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:765: in function `PQR_NextAbility'
> ...


No idea lol this error is thrown because the profile tries to spellcheck a table value. No idea why this would happen, did you swap from codemylight to codemytest without reloading? Its like if the healing engine was ****ing things up. What version/profile were you using?

----------


## pve

2.11 Worked perfectly on DA HM, We downed him solo tanking (2-3 adds being tanked along with DA the entire time) and managed a top 50 rank on WoL. Shield up-time was great, as well as pushing 750k+ deeps. 

CML, you sir are the man.

----------


## Debordes

Love your hunter profile, going to start using your ret one, problem is, your svn comes with a lot of stuff for the paladin, am I supposed to use the regular ret, or the aggressive one? Thank you in advance.

----------


## katuro

> Divine Purpose is a lot of RND... I dont use it nowaday, I prefer to go nutz with Holy Avenger when I get Vengeance like crazy or for when I need a 30 sec shield wall. My new tweaks are especially written toward this end. The versions you guyz have are using the PQR_SpellAvailable call to test if Judgement or Crusader strike are ready. This makes that sometimes we have .2 sec remaining on CS and we will throw a damn holy wrath, pushing our CS one GCD farther. With new version if CS or judge have less than a GCD on it it will wait to use it before anything else. This should push the Holy power generation higher than ever before while "maybe" lowering the output damage a bit as the rotation is flowing a little bit less as it sometimes wait for Holy Gens to be ready rather than throwing a spell we don't have time to throw. With my haste level, around 15k(~35% haste) it doesnt happend that much as the non-gen abilities are thrown between the Generators anyway. I was looking to some end-game videos lately(10/13 atm) and the pally tanks are not using consecration anymore. They probly don't have time to throw it. One I noticed that uses it is Absalom, the Main tank of Blood Legion on their Heroic Lei Shen video so I guess it's not actually bad to throw it but it's not a priority.
> 
> If you want to make your DPS cry for nerf, use Holy Avenger/ Execution Sentance and install yourself the addon "Vengeance Report". When you break the 100k Vengeance, blow everything out. I did 407k dps on heroic tortos this week with this setup, almost 120k over the 2nd top DPS. My friends called that I deserve a nerf 
> 
> I'm really happy that you like playing with my profile. It's not yet perfect, I like constructive criticism very much. Keep in touch I will release an update soon


i have been checking logs. and sacred shield uptime is slacking alot with your newer profile  :Smile:  we are talking 99.99%-100% uptime down to 85%-95% uptime  :Frown:  anychance of making this work as good as your older profile?

----------


## CodeMyLife

> i have been checking logs. and sacred shield uptime is slacking alot with your newer profile  we are talking 99.99%-100% uptime down to 85%-95% uptime  anychance of making this work as good as your older profile?


Huh?? I dont see why it would not be 100%, I raid in an hour I'll keep an eye to it! PQI is set to 100%? if yes, just move 2 sec before fight to preshield. 

Also, you can always revert to an older revision via my SVN if there is anything wrong  :Smile:

----------


## katuro

> Huh?? I dont see why it would not be 100%, I raid in an hour I'll keep an eye to it! PQI is set to 100%? if yes, just move 2 sec before fight to preshield. 
> 
> Also, you can always revert to an older revision via my SVN if there is anything wrong


check your messages. also erm am i meant to be using the profile CodeMyLife - Aggressive - Prot?

also what version is the latest. i see 2.11 mentioned but when i try to update it i still get 2.08?

----------


## katuro

> Oh I see exactly what you mean, ill fix tonight!!
> 
> Edit: 4 hours later(was at work sadly) : 
> 
> CodeMyTest v2.11
> - Removed condition to do not overwrite an existing shield of the righteous as anyway it just higher the buff uptime, it do not overwrite it.
> Thanks to pve for reporting this issue!
> 
> Baseline what this do is, you will still be pooling up to 5 (SotRValue you have in PQI) HoPo but when Sixth will be ready(or close to) you will shield as usual so no HoPo is lost and the rotation will flow. That is a VERYVERY welcomed mod, I was doing heroic Durumu yesterday with HA and was wondering what was happening after HA, buff was going down so quick... As I'm raid leader I didnt have time to troughtfully look to it at that time but I did notice what you were speaking of pve. I never used HA since last week and now especially for HM i would not play without it anymore. 40 secs shield walls are priceless.





> check your messages. also erm am i meant to be using the profile CodeMyLife - Aggressive - Prot?
> 
> also what version is the latest. i see 2.11 mentioned but when i try to update it i still get 2.08?


also with a more extensive look you are right. it is the start of the fight it is not pre casting it  :Smile: . i am also having the issue mentioned above that you say you have fixed? im assuming im running the wrong version of this profile somehow?

----------


## Ninjaderp

Katuro you should allways use Master Codemytest for best result ^^

----------


## CodeMyLife

> check your messages. also erm am i meant to be using the profile CodeMyLife - Aggressive - Prot?
> 
> also what version is the latest. i see 2.11 mentioned but when i try to update it i still get 2.08?


2.11 is test version CodeMyTest. on my SVN I clearly see test 2.11, I double checked and its up 2.11 trought updater too.

We always use CodeMyTest, it is the most up-to date revision but I keep a second version close just in case because we raid with it and when we update before a raid if anything goes wrong we can revert to 2.08 CodeMyLife quickly.

@Ebouster I tought a bit more about your error and it's an error the healing engine is giving when we target ourself while rotation active, just switch target :P

----------


## katuro

> 2.11 is test version CodeMyTest. on my SVN I clearly see test 2.11, I double checked and its up 2.11 trought updater too.
> 
> We always use CodeMyTest, it is the most up-to date revision but I keep a second version close just in case because we raid with it and when we update before a raid if anything goes wrong we can revert to 2.08 CodeMyLife quickly.
> 
> @Ebouster I tought a bit more about your error and it's an error the healing engine is giving when we target ourself while rotation active, just switch target :P


So I see ^^ hopefully will get some good results tonight 10/13 hc hoping to get animus this week. (Haven't tried it before)

----------


## horseyshane

edited /10 chars

----------


## CodeMyLife

> Hi, love the profile. Been trying to play around with and add some stuff like using abilities outside of the pqr. How would I go about queuing in hammer of justice or similar to the rotation like you have got set for sacrifice or hand of salvation? Very hard to get a stun off unless I key bind it using an alt modifier to pause rotation at same time and still depends on gcd at that stage.


Did you try /justice to toggle on auto-use of HoJ!?

It's not actually a queue it's an on/off toggle if I remember well.

----------


## CodeMyLife

> So I see ^^ hopefully will get some good results tonight 10/13 hc hoping to get animus this week. (Haven't tried it before)


Sacred shield priority is too low. It's not new its just that now we have so much haste it begins to be a problem because we generate too much holy power so the rotation doesnt get down to SS. I've been doing heroic animus yesterday and my SS Uptime was so low it was just ridiculous. 30-40%... it's because SS was under ASprocs and I keep adds on me so my shield is almost always on proc. This way Avenger shield after HA fades after like 1min30.. And the DPS is just ridiculous. Some good trys I was vengeance capped(800k) and close to million deeps....

Animus is a sick fight.  :Big Grin: 

I'll push an update tonight with an optimal animus setup.

----------


## horseyshane

edited /10 chars

----------


## Blackjetta

Good morning CML, I was wondering what was the status on your ret rotation (ie. is it optimal?, will it be updated for 5.4) the reason I'm asking is that I am now using Avery's ret with PQI (paintpauller) with great success, often ranking on heroic fights but it seems that Avery is not active anymore and was thinking if I should switch to yours before 5.4 to get some practice and tweaking 

I am currently your prot profile on my OS and I must say that it is something... Wow kuddos to you for all your hard work you put into this project.

----------


## CodeMyLife

CodeMyTest v2.11
- Added Animus rotation that should higher SS uptime. This is best to use with Holy Avenger talent.
- Added click management, click any ability you want to cast and hold button till GCD is done and it should be used. Thanks to crystal_tech for this code!

@Blackjetta the master rotation you use for prot is the one to use for ret too. It's a multi-spec profile and it is optimal as far as i know.

@horseyshane okay I think I already added it in the past maybe accidentally removed it I dont see it either lol. I will fix this.

----------


## Thunderofnl

Awesome work thanks!

----------


## shamash89

Just wondering if I have to set anything up specially for AoE as ret? It seems to to great 1v1, but I can't tell if it's doing AoE rotations the best. I've been using this to solo a lot of old instances and will pull nearly the entire instance, and am surprised things don't go down a bit quicker. Amazing profile though  :Smile:

----------


## CodeMyLife

Ret aoe isnt great but rotation is fine afaik

----------


## MrBrain1

error in your dispell profile:



```
Message: [string "if not DispEngine then ..."]:165: attempt to compare two nil values
Time: 08/18/13 17:21:37
Count: 200
Stack: [C]: ?
[string "if not DispEngine then ..."]:165: in function <[string "if not DispEngine then ..."]:165>
[C]: in function `sort'
[string "if not DispEngine then ..."]:165: in function `DispelEngine'
[string "if not DispEngine then ..."]:179: in function `?'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:573: in function `PQR_ExecuteInterrupt'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:334: in function <[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:214>

Locals:
```

----------


## CodeMyLife

> error in your dispell profile:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> Message: [string "if not DispEngine then ..."]:165: attempt to compare two nil values
> Time: 08/18/13 17:21:37
> Count: 200
> Stack: [C]: ?
> ...


Theres missing information in this lua error, the usefull information isnt there. What class/debuff/situation did you get this issue? We tested it yesterday me on my shaman and hunter debuffing my monk friend, as heal he removed magic and poisons, as wind he was removing poisons but not magics, all was perfect. Also, was it on All-In-One or master and was it CodeMyDispel 1.0 or 1.01?

----------


## sed-

> error in your dispell profile:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> Message: [string "if not DispEngine then ..."]:165: attempt to compare two nil values
> Time: 08/18/13 17:21:37
> Count: 200
> Stack: [C]: ?
> ...


posting that would be like me saying "omg you got to check out this gold dupe at" ;p

@CML keep up good work^^

----------


## Debordes

Small question, does this profile take advantage of Selfless Healer?

----------


## CodeMyLife

> posting that would be like me saying "omg you got to check out this gold dupe at" ;p
> 
> @CML keep up good work^^


Thx bro!!




> Small question, does this profile take advantage of Selfless Healer?


Yeah sure! All talents should work.

----------


## Debordes

> Thx bro!!
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah sure! All talents should work.


Well maybe not in the way I think it would be good.

What I would like the profille to do is detect if I have Selfless Healer talent, and then cast the free heal on someone who is below 50% hp when I have three charges of Selfless Healer, anyone think this is a simple addition?

----------


## CodeMyLife

> Well maybe not in the way I think it would be good.
> 
> What I would like the profille to do is detect if I have Selfless Healer talent, and then cast the free heal on someone who is below 50% hp when I have three charges of Selfless Healer, anyone think this is a simple addition?


It's already coded but I see it's part of the healing. This isnt good however. I'll fix it.

CodeMyTest v2.13
- Mod to Selfless Healer now should heal raid members under 30% hp even without active healing.

----------


## Rayz

CodeMyTest, CodeMyLife, CodeMyLight. Then Master vs Aggresive. Can someone explain the differences and which one is best for Ret PvE DPS?

----------


## Ninjaderp

You should allways use Master-Codemytest, its Ret&Prot all-in-one that changes if you respecs, thats what CML told me at least.

----------


## CodeMyLife

> You should allways use Master-Codemytest, its Ret&Prot all-in-one that changes if you respecs, thats what CML told me at least.


Thats right! CodeMyLight is without Raid Heals, CodeMyLife is Stable version in case Test breaks.

----------


## darksahde

Hi: I wish to know how to setup Rebuke Properly, currently it just randomly interrupt spells, rarely.

If i wish to make it interrupt every spell do i have to activate another interrupt profile under the "interrupt" section of pqr.

Also what is difference between normal and agrresive-prot profile, and what does CodeMyDispell(master) (all-in-one) do?

----------


## Ninjaderp

IIRC the interrupts work this way - If rebuke is off CD it will use it to interrupt, and if rebuke is on CD it uses Avengers Shield to silence, never seen it not use any interrupt though.

----------


## TheBolivianGuy

> Hi: I wish to know how to setup Rebuke Properly, currently it just randomly interrupt spells, rarely.
> 
> If i wish to make it interrupt every spell do i have to activate another interrupt profile under the "interrupt" section of pqr.
> 
> Also what is difference between normal and agrresive-prot profile, and what does CodeMyDispell(master) (all-in-one) do?


It goes by your interrupt list (Settings in PQR) if you want it to interrupt every spell it can make sure that in the settings "Interrupt All" is checked. As for your other questions I am not sure sorry never really used the ones that say Aggressive

----------


## darksahde

Hi:

@NinjaDerp: Thanks for response. but the interrupt issue i had it's for Ret version of the profile. Prot seems to work fine. Sorry for not clearly stated before.

@TheBolivianGuy: Thanks for the response. Yes i do have "Interrupt All" checked.

Thanks.

----------


## CodeMyLife

> Hi:
> 
> @NinjaDerp: Thanks for response. but the interrupt issue i had it's for Ret version of the profile. Prot seems to work fine. Sorry for not clearly stated before.
> 
> @TheBolivianGuy: Thanks for the response. Yes i do have "Interrupt All" checked.
> 
> Thanks.


Actually I'm not sure, Retribution isnt fun these days lol didnt play it since couple months. Ill try to take a look to it  :Smile: 

Also the agressive is only a non-combat check rotation. Its good for questing and soloing mainly as it will attack regardless of combat state.

I never use it but some people do.

----------


## jshookz

disregard post

----------


## CodeMyLife

> Hi: I wish to know how to setup Rebuke Properly, currently it just randomly interrupt spells, rarely.
> 
> If i wish to make it interrupt every spell do i have to activate another interrupt profile under the "interrupt" section of pqr.
> 
> Also what is difference between normal and agrresive-prot profile, and what does CodeMyDispell(master) (all-in-one) do?


Okay I took a quick look to this issue and dint find the exact cause, I got an idea that might be it tought. Do you use the Rebuke Glyph?

Often Glyphed Spells (aka Morphed Spells) will return different spell IDs. A good Exemple would be Stormstrike glyphed is not the Same ID as not glyphed but Judgement Glyphed or not is the same spell ID. It depend on spells.

Do you use the Glyphed Rebuke?

----------


## 3clipse

Found out about PQR about a month ago sad yes. This profile made me fall in love with my pally again. Thank you for making the game fun again.  :Smile: 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## darksahde

> Okay I took a quick look to this issue and dint find the exact cause, I got an idea that might be it tought. Do you use the Rebuke Glyph?
> 
> Often Glyphed Spells (aka Morphed Spells) will return different spell IDs. A good Exemple would be Stormstrike glyphed is not the Same ID as not glyphed but Judgement Glyphed or not is the same spell ID. It depend on spells.
> 
> Do you use the Glyphed Rebuke?


Hi:

Thank you for your time. 

No, I do not have an Rubuke Glyph. I checked your spell ID its exactly the same, its just does not fire.

Also it start to have this issue with prot profile too, it only interrupt with shield and not rebuke.

there is one more thing I probably should mention, I'm not 90 yet. maybe that's the issue?

Do I need to activate an "Interrupt" profile in order to use this? Or just check the option "Rebuke" in PQI and set the value.

Thanks.

----------


## donut87

Just started using this profile and its great. Any plans to keep it updated through 5.4 and beyond? would be a shame to see such a good profile not updated anymore.

----------


## Ninjaderp

Dont worry, he will keep it updated in 5.4! ^^

----------


## CodeMyLife

Hell yeah!

----------


## Terades313

Hello, CmL im back now !  :Big Grin:  And your Profil works well?  :Big Grin:  improved something ? :Big Grin:

----------


## pve

Hey CML, hope all is well. Haven't been on forums much lately, we've been burning the midnight oil trying to get HM Lei Shen before patch. I'm sure your busy with patch inc and all, just wanted to share a Wishlist of sorts for 5.4 release.


5.4 *Wish*list:

1. HoTR Not used in single target rotation
Weakened blows now applied by CS (we don't have to hear that annoying bell sound every time we switch targets! Yay!!)

2. Smart EF usage (in place of SS)
EF & You? | Sacred Duty

3. Sacred Wraith Glyph support

4. A way to prioritize Holy Wraith when target is sub 20% (or a way to queue it just like /SotR macro)


Your work is always appreciated, please let me know if I can help.

----------


## CodeMyLife

I myself have been away for couple days, welcome back aboard guyz! Just tested the profile and its working nice on my setup. Some tweaks are incoming of course. pve I will look into this all you can be sure, I'm always looking for great ideas, thanks again for giving yours!

As it's working I wont bother pushing quick fixes, I will tune it up during the week and probly release an update friday. Thanks all for your support, keep in touch!

----------


## BassGhost

Sad to see Avery is not updating anymore, he really dragged by butt through ToT. I'm hoping you can drag me through SoO  :Big Grin: 

Just from reading the guide I can't wait to get home and try this bad boy out, really looks promising and one of the most sophisticated profiles I've seen. If you continue what you're doing and maybe throw in pve's suggestions I can really see myself beasting SoO! Thank you so much for taking your time to make this.

----------


## CodeMyLife

> Sad to see Avery is not updating anymore, he really dragged by butt through ToT. I'm hoping you can drag me through SoO 
> 
> Just from reading the guide I can't wait to get home and try this bad boy out, really looks promising and one of the most sophisticated profiles I've seen. If you continue what you're doing and maybe throw in pve's suggestions I can really see myself beasting SoO! Thank you so much for taking your time to make this.


You will kick SoO's ass I promise.

----------


## xcureanddisease

so the main link in the beginning is the ret pally download? Cuz i raid in like half hour and I need your ret profile. Ill die without it =( also anyone have the new offsets for PQR?? Do I download codemylife? What is codemy3????

----------


## Ninjaderp

Bro relax, if you've read the official PQR-thread you'd know that Xelper has already fixed the offsets and all that. If you're new using this profile it is Master-Codemytest you should use, its a multispecprofile that changes if you spec retri or prot. ^^

----------


## xcureanddisease

> bro relax, if you've read the official pqr-thread you'd know that xelper has already fixed the offsets and all that. If you're new using this profile it is master-codemytest you should use, its a multispecprofile that changes if you spec retri or prot. ^^


thanks bro!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!

----------


## CodeMyLife

> Hey CML, hope all is well. Haven't been on forums much lately, we've been burning the midnight oil trying to get HM Lei Shen before patch. I'm sure your busy with patch inc and all, just wanted to share a Wishlist of sorts for 5.4 release.
> 
> 
> 5.4 *Wish*list:
> 
> 1. HoTR Not used in single target rotation
> Weakened blows now applied by CS (we don't have to hear that annoying bell sound every time we switch targets! Yay!!)
> 
> 2. Smart EF usage (in place of SS)
> ...


1. Easy, done. Just remove Debuff - Hammer of the Righteous from the rotation and its fixed right now.

2. This is already in the profile!? By the way I read it all. Very interesting, we will try to take the most of it. DPS are not gonna cry but healers are!! haha!

3. Sacred What Glyph?

4. Holy What? I guess Wrath? the glyph that empower Holy Wrath in execute range? so basically put HW over Consecration if boss < 20% if glyphed right?


Edit: Retribution seems to work too, please tell me whats wrong if there is. Keep in mind if you want this profile to be better all you have to do is to share your ideas!

----------


## BassGhost

What's the difference between Agressive-Prot and regular Prot?

----------


## Ninjaderp

Difference is it will attack even if you're out of combat, I still recommend you to use Master-Codemytest

----------


## BassGhost

Thanks for the advice. Last question, Eternal Flame will still cast on myself without active healing enabled since it just replaces WoG correct?

----------


## baaadie

Is CML able to be used as ret without PQI? Im not comfortable using a wow addon linked to PQR. 

I tried it last night on target dummies, I tried Retribution codemylife and aggressive retribution and both sat there and didnt cast anything.

----------


## billythefukingkid

> Is CML able to be used as ret without PQI? Im not comfortable using a wow addon linked to PQR. 
> 
> I tried it last night on target dummies, I tried Retribution codemylife and aggressive retribution and both sat there and didnt cast anything.


I totally agree with this. Been trying to use this all day and yea, nothing at all. Travis2861 u say it working NP, what so different. Btw im new to this.

----------


## Ninjaderp

You have to have PQInterface installed or the profile wont work, simply put. And baaadie, there's nothing to worry about using that addon at all.

No PQI - Profiles wont work.

----------


## CodeMyLife

PQI is required.

Travis for now remove Debuff - Hammer of Righteous from rotation editor!

----------


## billythefukingkid

> PQI is required.
> 
> Travis for now remove Debuff - Hammer of Righteous from rotation editor!


i have PQI installed but still isnt giving me any foreplay? Suggestions?

----------


## Ninjaderp

Well, so have I and it works fine for me so you have to be doing something wrong.

All you have to do to make it work is put the Paladin-profiles XML's into the PQR/Profiles/Paladin-folder and make sure the PQR_PQI.lua is in the PQR/Data-folder
Make sure to install the PQI-addon with your wow-addons (World of Warcraft/Interface/Addons) load out of date addons to make sure it's there when you log on.

And when you choose the rotation in PQR Master (CodeMyTest) is allways the most stable version you should use.

----------


## CodeMyLife

> i have PQI installed but still isnt giving me any foreplay? Suggestions?


It is actually installed fine but do you see it ingame? When you hit alt-x ingame, what happens? We would need a bit more information to help you out.

----------


## retalin

where can i download this?

----------


## billythefukingkid

> Well, so have I and it works fine for me so you have to be doing something wrong.
> 
> All you have to do to make it work is put the Paladin-profiles XML's into the PQR/Profiles/Paladin-folder and make sure the PQR_PQI.lua is in the PQR/Data-folder
> Make sure to install the PQI-addon with your wow-addons (World of Warcraft/Interface/Addons) load out of date addons to make sure it's there when you log on.
> 
> And when you choose the rotation in PQR Master (CodeMyTest) is allways the most stable version you should use.


Now this is what was helpful 100%. You see in the guide instructions it doesnt explain a whole lot about the PQInterface just says it has to be installed in ur wow addons folder. But here Ninja you hit the nail on the head when u said "make sure the PQR_PQI.lua is in the PQR/Data-folder" no where else that i had read said all that. Perhaps it was a fault of my own but when u are new and trying to sift through sooooo many pages of information it is HIGHLY daunting and can be overwhelming. Now just a suggestion but u all can do what u like, maybe in that same guide u should put a small but in there about the PQInterface so people know it doesnt just go into ur wow addon folder but also a folder within the PQR file. But thanks very much Ninja and Codemylife for helping with this.

----------


## whatmod

is anyone else having issue. the profile keep spamming out at crusader strike then just auto attacks and casts lay of hands

----------


## bobo

Probably not the right place to ask this but since everyone is taking about PQI I have a question. Does anyone else have a problem where PQI starts up and everything works, but you can't actually click any of the check boxes in PQI or change any of the values? I've had this problem for quite a while. I've removed it, redownloaded it, and pretty much everything else I can think of but I just cant get it to actually work.

----------


## pve

> is anyone else having issue. the profile keep spamming out at crusader strike then just auto attacks and casts lay of hands


 It's working as it has. I'd check that load outdated addons is checked.

----------


## Aziziel

> Probably not the right place to ask this but since everyone is taking about PQI I have a question. Does anyone else have a problem where PQI starts up and everything works, but you can't actually click any of the check boxes in PQI or change any of the values? I've had this problem for quite a while. I've removed it, redownloaded it, and pretty much everything else I can think of but I just cant get it to actually work.


Do you have the ability sets locked (little lock icon in the bottom left hand corner of PQI Configuration)?

----------


## pve

> 1. Easy, done. Just remove Debuff - Hammer of the Righteous from the rotation and its fixed right now.
> 
> 2. This is already in the profile!? By the way I read it all. Very interesting, we will try to take the most of it. DPS are not gonna cry but healers are!! haha!
> 
> 3. Sacred What Glyph?
> 
> 4. Holy What? I guess Wrath? the glyph that empower Holy Wrath in execute range? so basically put HW over Consecration if boss < 20% if glyphed right?
> 
> 
> Edit: Retribution seems to work too, please tell me whats wrong if there is. Keep in mind if you want this profile to be better all you have to do is to share your ideas!


It appears I should first wake up, and then proof read before I post! Sorry!

1. Awesome - Thank you

2. I think I am doing it wrong then, I'll have to test further, I'm currently pausing and self casting EF on myself at 5 stacks of BoG (providing previous hot has expired as not to clip the WoG portion of the heal).
If there is an obvious solution that I am over looking, I'd be delighted to hear it. It may be staring me in the face, but I'm blind to it.


3 *Sanctified Wrath* *Talent*. 


4 Holy *Wrath* - That would work! It hits very hard even above execute range, I want to make sure I squeeze every HW and HoW in that I possibly can (safely) during burn on hm prog. 


Glad to see you back CML, had me worried for a while there. Hope all is well, thanks again,

----------


## CodeMyLife

> It appears I should first wake up, and then proof read before I post! Sorry!
> 
> 1. Awesome - Thank you
> 
> 2. I think I am doing it wrong then, I'll have to test further, I'm currently pausing and self casting EF on myself at 5 stacks of BoG (providing previous hot has expired as not to clip the WoG portion of the heal).
> If there is an obvious solution that I am over looking, I'd be delighted to hear it. It may be staring me in the face, but I'm blind to it.
> 
> 
> 3 *Sanctified Wrath* *Talent*. 
> ...


Eternal Flame is on ActiveHealing and is used on whole raid. Still doing tests and thinking of best way to make it as efficient as it should be.

ATM my local test version is healing raid but dont overwrite EF hot buffs, the healing is somewhat great. As right now we dont yet have 4pc t16 and we have 2pc t15 its not bad, we shield block enough to make it. I will probly higher the holy power need to help keeping power for manual shielding and that should look like this. 

Seriously people were speaking of prot pal nerf, didnt notice that much nerf here.

----------


## pve

> Eternal Flame is on ActiveHealing and is used on whole raid. Still doing tests and thinking of best way to make it as efficient as it should be.
> 
> ATM my local test version is healing raid but dont overwrite EF hot buffs, the healing is somewhat great. As right now we dont yet have 4pc t16 and we have 2pc t15 its not bad, we shield block enough to make it. I will probly higher the holy power need to help keeping power for manual shielding and that should look like this. 
> 
> Seriously people were speaking of prot pal nerf, didnt notice that much nerf here.


I'd be happy with a /sotr equiv, or Auto self usage on 5 stacks of Bastion of Glory (or first % of health loss after 5 stack of BoG). I think it's important to not clip the HoT portion though. If you reapply EF before the hot runs out, you do not get the large direct heal portion of EF.

I haven't tested, but you may be able to force the direct heal by canceling the EF buff, then re-applying. The situations where this would be useful are there, but you might not be able to generate the 18 HoPo it would take to get 5 stacks of BoG (again) AND re-cast EF before the buff runs out consistently. 

Also I think its important to point out, the heal over time portion is only increased by 100% if used on ourselves. Using a mouse over to overwrite default self heal may be viable. But for actively healing the raid with EF, you may as well be using SS + WoG. I suspect the strength of the talent is largely diminished if using EF in that manner.





> I noticed this too, really the most annoying thing is i'm not crushing healers as badly anymore =P


I agree as well. 

And while the meters don't necessarily reflect this, I feel more in control of my own survivability, and can see more directly my contributions in clutch moments. Seeing a HoT I have casted ticking for 180k+ every two seconds for 30 secs AFTER the direct heal portion, honestly means more to me than the SS. I understand in great deal why SS was the clear winner, I also know that it never felt natural (for me).

----------


## whatmod

Below are the two error messages I get. While in prot form the profile only spams crusader strike then auto attacks any ideas guy? PQI is working just fine I use it with other profiles with no issues. Yes i have deleted and re installed the profile and PQR and PQI.

Message: [string "-- Combat Check -- ..."]:43: attempt to concatenate a nil value
Time: 09/14/13 10:14:07
Count: 128
Stack: [string "-- Combat Check -- ..."]:43: in function `?'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:765: in function `PQR_NextAbility'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:534: in function `PQR_ExecuteRotation'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:287: in function <[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:214>

Locals: (*temporary) = <function> defined =[C]:-1
(*temporary) = "/click "
(*temporary) = nil
(*temporary) = <unnamed> {
0 = <userdata>
highlight = <unnamed> {
}
check = OVERLAY {
}
text = <unnamed> {
}
onClick = <function> defined @Interface\AddOns\PQInterface\Interface.lua:200
checked = <function> defined @Interface\AddOns\PQInterface\Interface.lua:205
}
(*temporary) = "attempt to concatenate a nil value"

Here is the next one 

Message: [string "local PlayerHP = 100 * UnitHealth("player")..."]:155: attempt to perform arithmetic on global 'SacredShieldTimer' (a nil value)
Time: 09/14/13 10:15:35
Count: 432
Stack: [string "local PlayerHP = 100 * UnitHealth("player")..."]:155: in function `?'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:742: in function `PQR_NextAbility'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:534: in function `PQR_ExecuteRotation'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:287: in function <[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:214>

Locals: PlayerHP = 100
(*temporary) = nil
(*temporary) = 78191.19
(*temporary) = 78191.19
(*temporary) = 0
(*temporary) = true
(*temporary) = 0
(*temporary) = nil
(*temporary) = nil
(*temporary) = nil
(*temporary) = nil
(*temporary) = nil
(*temporary) = nil
(*temporary) = nil
(*temporary) = nil
(*temporary) = nil
(*temporary) = "attempt to perform arithmetic on global 'SacredShieldTimer' (a nil value)"

----------


## pve

> Below are the two error messages I get. While in prot form the profile only spams crusader strike then auto attacks any ideas guy? PQI is working just fine I use it with other profiles with no issues. Yes i have deleted and re installed the profile and PQR and PQI.
> 
> Message: [string "-- Combat Check -- ..."]:43: attempt to concatenate a nil value
> Time: 09/14/13 10:14:07
> Count: 128
> Stack: [string "-- Combat Check -- ..."]:43: in function `?'
> [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:765: in function `PQR_NextAbility'
> [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:534: in function `PQR_ExecuteRotation'
> [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:287: in function <[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:214>
> ...



IIRC, This looks like an issue that was short lived quite a while back (2.03or 2.08?). It was caused when targeting yourself. Make sure you are using the CodeMyTest profile, and not the CodeMyLife version. CodeMyTest is the current working version, the CodeMyLife is a previous iteration that has been greatly improved upon.

Hope this helps?

----------


## Master34

One of the best Pally profile i try...awesome job CML!

One resquest here, have a way to implement a queue for our stun? Hammer of Justice and Blinding light glyphed or not /HOJ or something  :Smile:  thx a lot

Wave 17 without gems and any enchants...(was a quick try) in endless proving ground with your profile!! Amazing!!  :Smile:

----------


## endersblade

Having an issue with this. I'm using this on a level 65 pally, have been using it since 20. Has worked amazingly, except that it doesn't seem to use certain abilities. Most importantly, word of glory. No matter what I set it to, WoG never goes off. I've tried checking all three options, one at a time, setting it to like 90%, 10%, everything, never goes off.

----------


## pve

> Having an issue with this. I'm using this on a level 65 pally, have been using it since 20. Has worked amazingly, except that it doesn't seem to use certain abilities. Most importantly, word of glory. No matter what I set it to, WoG never goes off. I've tried checking all three options, one at a time, setting it to like 90%, 10%, everything, never goes off.


You need to make an /activehealing macro.

----------


## Jackall85

Hi, i leveled a paladin to 90 and now i'm trying tanking for the first time, i have no idea of the protection rotation, cd's etc.. im only at ilvl 440, talents and glyphs as your guide at the first page, and i tried the rotation "codemytest" last version in proving grounds, just to see what happen.

Well.. i did only 2 waves of the bronze tanking test, and i had serious problems with aggro too.. am i doing something wrong?

----------


## ignotus

Hey,

Small question. If I am using this to do some grinding on Timeless Isle, I can't get it to self-heal. It will do a Lay on Hands if I am really in trouble, but won't use Word of Glory on myself. As far as I could see in the code those are only called on raidmembers. Since I am not in a raid, that does not work. Or should I just take certain talents/glyphs to work?

Thanks again for the great work.

----------


## Ninjaderp

Did you activate /activehealing via the macro? There are settings you can change in the PQInterface as well.

----------


## CodeMyLife

I released a push of what I get at the moment. I did not add much only fixed up some stuff I felt needed for Raid in my case. If you dont like the Raid EF, sorry I will work this this week, make EF automated on us while activehealing will focus on others, additionally when Activehealing off the EF will wait for 5 bastions before applying on us.

I used this setup all week. Raided 3 night, downed 10 bosses. I will continue to work on it this week, I'll try to push more frequent updates now that I have stuff to work on. By the way travis with this setup I do approx 100k hps so you might make you healer cries again  :Smile: 

Thanks for reporting bugs and such and thanks a lot to the others that help others in the thread. This is really appreciated. 

BTW the bug when we target ourself still exists and always been there. It does not always appear when out of combat. It is related to the healing engine. I advise turning of Display lua errors for raids anyway unless you feel something is going wrong and you want to clearly see as more addons than just PQR throws lua.

CodeMyTest v2.14 (5.4)
- Modified Slightly Eternal Flame to make it not overwrite existing EF HoT.
- Removed Hammer of the Righteous Debuff as now normal rotation will cover the Debuff.

----------


## pve

> I released a push of what I get at the moment. I did not add much only fixed up some stuff I felt needed for Raid in my case. If you dont like the Raid EF, sorry I will work this this week, make EF automated on us while activehealing will focus on others, additionally when Activehealing off the EF will wait for 5 bastions before applying on us.
> 
> I used this setup all week. Raided 3 night, downed 10 bosses. I will continue to work on it this week, I'll try to push more frequent updates now that I have stuff to work on. By the way travis with this setup I do approx 100k hps so you might make you healer cries again 
> 
> Thanks for reporting bugs and such and thanks a lot to the others that help others in the thread. This is really appreciated. 
> 
> BTW the bug when we target ourself still exists and always been there. It does not always appear when out of combat. It is related to the healing engine. I advise turning of Display lua errors for raids anyway unless you feel something is going wrong and you want to clearly see as more addons than just PQR throws lua.
> 
> CodeMyTest v2.14 (5.4)
> ...


You sir are the man. No rush or complaints here, Your existing profile has been more than sufficient since path day, and as always, I appreciate and respect your time and efforts. GJ on 10/14 What did you think of spoils? I thought that fight was a blast.

We managed to down Thok for a total of 11/14 this week, but our heads weren't in it any longer after moving on to Siegecrafter. Thanks again CML. Let me know if I can help with anything.

----------


## Scubaman

My pause rotation wont work, I have tried changing the hotkey, anyone else having this problem?

----------


## Nerder

Question for you CML, which profile/rotation do you use when you're taking on your pally? I think it might be a gear thing for mine but seems to not put out good healing/damage on certain fights where I have seen another prot pally around same gear level do a bit better. All in all though this is an amazing profile!

----------


## Ninjaderp

I think he uses Master-CodemyTest for every purpose, if Im not mistaken.

----------


## brentcula

I cant seem to get RET to use active healing, i see it in the rotation editor, and I'm using the macro (/activehealing). Does it just not work for RET?

----------


## CodeMyLife

> I cant seem to get RET to use active healing, i see it in the rotation editor, and I'm using the macro (/activehealing). Does it just not work for RET?


Should be working for Ret as well, sorry i dont see why it would not work but I dont play Ret so I cant say for sure.

I wanted a way to select either Kings or Might instead of Atomatic Buffing so I made it into PQI. Did the same for Seals while I was at it and modified a bit how we see SotR in PQI as well. Doing these changes now even if I wanted to do this forever but I did not know how to make drop box into PQI. Experimented it recently with PokeRotation so now I'm a bit more comfortable with PQI. Also did some more modifications to Eternal Flame to make tanking with this talent even more amazing. Now should be used on you with 5 stack of Bastion whenever you go under the Self Flame PQI Value. This is while ActiveHealing is NOT active. If ActiveHealing is up, it will still Raid Heal like crazy.

CodeMyTest v2.15
- Added Self Flame to PQI. When Enabled, Eternal Flame will be cast on you when you get under the desired treshold. 
- Modifications to Blessing in PQI. Now you can choose from 3 options: Auto - Kings - Might.
- Modifications to Seals in PQI. Now you can choose from 5 options: Auto - Truth - Righteousness - Justice.
- Modifications to Shield of the Righteous in PQI now has a dropbox rather than a Slider. Ability remains unchanged. Wise Shielding is still the way to go.

As usual you can update via Rotation Editor.

Enjoy!

P.S. I removed the other Profile Version from my SVN as I feel everyone should be using CodeMyTest now. All other versions are 5.3 oriented (or WotlK). These version can still be found on my SVN using Older Revisions. Just throw me a PM if you dont know how to get them.

----------


## Terades313

Thanks CML for the good work again  :Wink:  sunday i will test on garosh  :Smile:  last raid EF wont work very well but i hope now it does  :Smile:

----------


## tintukas

Hello,

i've been having an issue from patch 5.4 where i keep loosing my target. it seems as if i am trying to target something non existant.
Also the sound in WOW is as if i'm trying to target something.

Maybe somebody has the same issue?

Thank you

----------


## Ninjaderp

Yeah which spec are you using? Ret or Prot? And I assume you have the latest version and use Master-CodeMyTest as intended?

----------


## tintukas

Yes i have updated to the latest version through SVN. I am using Potection (CodeMyTest)

----------


## Nerder

Just an FYI to you CML, not sure which one of your checks as I didn't go in depth to check on it is causing your profile to not work on Elegon. Not sure how many people are going back to him to do him but I just wanted to try for the mount and used your profile... Long story short yeah, it didn't work on him

----------


## CodeMyLife

> Just an FYI to you CML, not sure which one of your checks as I didn't go in depth to check on it is causing your profile to not work on Elegon. Not sure how many people are going back to him to do him but I just wanted to try for the mount and used your profile... Long story short yeah, it didn't work on him


It used to work well there.. what exactly is failing? not entering combat at all? only on orbs? Thanks for reporting nerder and id like some more infos plz!


Tintukas, well this dont happen to me so i cant say why this happens. What I can say is that It should not be in the 3.0 update. I am actually revamping the profile from A to Z, moving my stuff to another engine type requires crazy amount of time so its not even close to be done but, in the meantime I'll try to fix the less I can to focus my energy on building 3.0. In other words, if theres minor things that dont work I might delay fixing depending of course, if its obvious and easy to fix i will.

On a side note, My second paladin's second spec is Holy, this mean's........ Maybe when I have my 3.0 prot/ret done I'll work on Holy. 

Paladins are just amazing.

----------


## tintukas

thanks a lot CodeMyLife, i will try and live with it. it's no problem when in combat. it's just a bit annoying when trying to pull a boss and i loose my target just before i pull it  :Smile: 

nonetheless thanks in advance.

----------


## pve

> Thanks CML for the good work again  sunday i will test on garosh  last raid EF wont work very well but i hope now it does


I'm really curious to know how it wen't with you on garrosh with EF. My experience was almost unbelievably good after changes. EF shines super bright on that fight imo.

----------


## Ninjaderp

Eternal Flame got changed:




> Paladin (Forums / Skills / Talent Calculator)
> 
> Talents
> Eternal Flame heal-over-time effect is increased by 50% when used on the Paladin (down from 100%).


MMO-Champion - World of Warcraft News and Raiding Strategies

----------


## pve

CML, it appears that you cant disable auto blessings. Even when unchecked, it still buffs. Not a hughe deal, but annoying when a healer uses an addon that checks for their own stats/mastery then continues to recast it and profile also recasts.

In other news, EF HoT got nerfed to 50%(down from 100%) when used on self today.

----------


## CodeMyLife

> CML, it appears that you cant disable auto blessings. Even when unchecked, it still buffs. Not a hughe deal, but annoying when a healer uses an addon that checks for their own stats/mastery then continues to recast it and profile also recasts.
> 
> In other news, EF HoT got nerfed to 50%(down from 100%) when used on self today.


Sadly missing too many key peoples this week, we progressed a bit but missed time to end paragon, was wiping with 6 deads on our best attemps... so close.  :Frown: 

However I did some attemps on Ra-Den and my Self Flame killed me..... often. Will use SS for Raden... lol

----------


## Drinksbeer

> It used to work well there.. what exactly is failing? not entering combat at all? only on orbs? Thanks for reporting nerder and id like some more infos plz!
> 
> 
> Tintukas, well this dont happen to me so i cant say why this happens. What I can say is that It should not be in the 3.0 update. I am actually revamping the profile from A to Z, moving my stuff to another engine type requires crazy amount of time so its not even close to be done but, in the meantime I'll try to fix the less I can to focus my energy on building 3.0. In other words, if theres minor things that dont work I might delay fixing depending of course, if its obvious and easy to fix i will.
> 
> On a side note, My second paladin's second spec is Holy, this mean's........ *Maybe when I have my 3.0 prot/ret done I'll work on Holy*. 
> 
> Paladins are just amazing.


For this, I would name my next child after you....i'm sure there is one out there that will come knocking on my door any day now, looking for college money, BUT WHEN THEY DO....they shall be named CML if this comes to pass

----------


## travis2861

10 char change

----------


## CodeMyLife

> For this, I would name my next child after you....i'm sure there is one out there that will come knocking on my door any day now, looking for college money, BUT WHEN THEY DO....they shall be named CML if this comes to pass


CodeMyBaby sounds ****in great. I guess I'll have to write it then! ETA on 3.0 is few weeks, mostly all offensive abilities are working as of now. 3.0 will re-implement the Multi-Target Madness. Mentally helped me on UnitFacing Checks, I feel it will rock and with way less lag than it used to. I'm really really excited  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ninjaderp

He so excited, he barely can hide it!

----------


## Aegeus

> He so excited, he barely can hide it!


I've got a semi on.

----------


## pve

> The nerf I'm finding to be completely needed as with it I'm still getting initial EF hits on Malkorok over 1.1M


I don't disagree, I used EF last night post nerf and I'm still pretty happy with it. I feel like SS might be lagging behind EF in most situations even with nerf. I have no math to prove that though.

----------


## billythefukingkid

Got a question and potential problem but not a big deal. In the PQInterface in wow... I dont see options for the ret spec just for prot. Is this intended or is there something wrong with my set up?

----------


## Ninjaderp

Thats intended, he havent made a different interface for the retri-spec yet.

----------


## CodeMyLife

> Thats intended, he havent made a different interface for the retri-spec yet.


Exactly thanks bro  :Smile:  I did not feel the need for it as I don't play Ret. I really like to tank so I stick to it!

However for next versions I will probably separate those rotations. I want to focus on the paladin even more. Got a second one about 500 ilvl that I want to heal with so I want 3 pals specs separately soon. Those will more than likely come with separate PQIs.

3.0 is going good train, I used it for raiding this Wednesday and it went well. Challenged old profile against new and both gives same results so hopefully no loss so far. Still have to recode the healing and defense as well as some other Exclusive features that I'm sure will amaze many.

Anyways thanks for caring! :P 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free

----------


## Sashimiko

Hello Code, I first want to thank you for your work is excellent.

but I have a problem, do not know what happens with the profile of retri, whenever the active, the game will lag me, and the screen moves frozen

this only happens to me with your profile, if you use shamy hunter or not there problem, but more active than the same thing happens retri, not to do, and disable all addon leaving only the pqi, thinking that that would be the problem but not.

----------


## CodeMyLife

> Hello Code, I first want to thank you for your work is excellent.
> 
> but I have a problem, do not know what happens with the profile of retri, whenever the active, the game will lag me, and the screen moves frozen
> 
> this only happens to me with your profile, if you use shamy hunter or not there problem, but more active than the same thing happens retri, not to do, and disable all addon leaving only the pqi, thinking that that would be the problem but not.


You tried with Master?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free

----------


## Sashimiko

Yes with master and agresive to

----------


## CodeMyLife

> Yes with master and agresive to


Okay but what's the problem exactly? Framerate drops or client crash? I don't understand your first question to be honest lol.

Make sure you get latest version? On my side ill try to test retro this week-end.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free

----------


## Sashimiko

step by step to describe my problem:

the profile work fine when i play alone, but when i make group with others players, and i use the profile my interface behaves as if a long lag, and I see the game as if frame by frame, slowly.


i disable all my addons but the problem continues

----------


## CodeMyLife

> step by step to describe my problem:
> 
> the profile work fine when i play alone, but when i make group with others players, and i use the profile my interface behaves as if a long lag, and I see the game as if frame by frame, slowly.
> 
> 
> i disable all my addons but the problem continues


Try to higher the values in PQR settings to something like 50 or 100ms. This should lighten the problem by lots. I have a not too bad machine and my profile "lags" my frames too.

Even with 80 fps I can clearly see it. At 100ms it's way better on frames.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free

----------


## sallysteph

do we set the EF heals using the WoG in PQI for prot?

----------


## CodeMyLife

> do we set the EF heals using the WoG in PQI for prot?


I'm not sure but I think the version you have hold a PQI option named SelfFlame. This is to be used without ActiveHealing. WoG values are for raid healing using /ActiveHealing .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free

----------


## sallysteph

> I'm not sure but I think the version you have hold a PQI option named SelfFlame. This is to be used without ActiveHealing. WoG values are for raid healing using /ActiveHealing .
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


oh i saw it. can i know what value did u set it to?

tried with 70 doesn't seem to be up all the time..

thanks.

----------


## pve

> oh i saw it. can i know what value did u set it to?
> 
> tried with 70 doesn't seem to be up all the time..
> 
> thanks.


if you want it up all the time you'd set it to 100, then it would cast everytime at 5 stacks of bog. you may get better use by setting it to 80 or 75% that way! you will have the bog stacks and the heals when you are in need.

----------


## CodeMyLife

> if you want it up all the time you'd set it to 100, then it would cast everytime at 5 stacks of bog. you may get better use by setting it to 80 or 75% that way! you will have the bog stacks and the heals when you are in need.


Yeah we always want 5 BoG stacks to EF on us otherwise its a waste. With ActiveHealing BoG stacks don't matter.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free

----------


## sallysteph

> if you want it up all the time you'd set it to 100, then it would cast everytime at 5 stacks of bog. you may get better use by setting it to 80 or 75% that way! you will have the bog stacks and the heals when you are in need.





> Yeah we always want 5 BoG stacks to EF on us otherwise its a waste. With ActiveHealing BoG stacks don't matter.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


thanks for the help. i'll try to adjust the value accordingly.

great profile really like it.

----------


## KleskReaver

First of all, fantastic profile! love to tank on my Prot Pally  :Smile: 

few things I want to bring up:

1) can WoG be set to just cast on yourself, without healing the raid? I see you can set Eternal Flame to heal yourself (through SelfFlame) but can WoG be used instead? (in the case where you pick up Sacred Shield instead of Eternal Flame?)

2) Shield of the Righteous has a higher priority over WoG in your rotation set-up, With WoG set to use 3 Holy Power and Shield of the Righteous also set to 3 Holy Power in PQI, the result would be that the profile will always cast Shield of the Righteous and never WoG, the reason why I have to have to have it set this way is because I'm not yet level 85 and I do not have Boundless Conviction (so I can only ever have 3 HP total)

I'm okay with this for now but I'm just wondering if this is corrected when you're higher than level 85 and you set PQI to use "Wise Mode" for the Shield of the Righteous (allowing WoG to be cast sometimes)

3) When choosing which Rotation to use in PQR, is "Master" the way to go? or do we pick Protection or Retribution depending on our spec? I've noticed "Healing - Self Flame" is not in the "Current Abilities" list for Protection, is this intentional?

----------


## CodeMyLife

> First of all, fantastic profile! love to tank on my Prot Pally 
> 
> few things I want to bring up:
> 
> 1) can WoG be set to just cast on yourself, without healing the raid? I see you can set Eternal Flame to heal yourself (through SelfFlame) but can WoG be used instead? (in the case where you pick up Sacred Shield instead of Eternal Flame?)
> 
> 2) Shield of the Righteous has a higher priority over WoG in your rotation set-up, With WoG set to use 3 Holy Power and Shield of the Righteous also set to 3 Holy Power in PQI, the result would be that the profile will always cast Shield of the Righteous and never WoG, the reason why I have to have to have it set this way is because I'm not yet level 85 and I do not have Boundless Conviction (so I can only ever have 3 HP total)
> 
> I'm okay with this for now but I'm just wondering if this is corrected when you're higher than level 85 and you set PQI to use "Wise Mode" for the Shield of the Righteous (allowing WoG to be cast sometimes)
> ...


Yeah it's built for 5 HPs. No it don't use WoG instead of EF. Yes I could fix it. Yes use Master always. No it was not intentional of course I forgot to add it to rotation. 

Next release ill try to make SelfWoG too. Working hard these days on 3.0 hurry up get to 90! :P


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free

----------


## Sashimiko

thaks to you Code, that was the problem, but fix now, thank you so much

----------


## CodeMyLife

> do we set the EF heals using the WoG in PQI for prot?


For raid /party healing, yeah!

Personally on 2 heals fight I tend to let it on and let my prot warrior take more mobs. I end up having vengeance but not taking too much damage it works great.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free

----------


## Deathsmind

Hey its been awhile for me using PQR, I dont have PQI, I went to PQInterface - PQRotation Wiki and the link just installs some random file. Its not a zip what so ever. What am I doing wrong? I feel like im just being stupid but I cant get it working.

----------


## pve

> Hey its been awhile for me using PQR, I dont have PQI, I went to PQInterface - PQRotation Wiki and the link just installs some random file. Its not a zip what so ever. What am I doing wrong? I feel like im just being stupid but I cant get it working.



The link is at the bottom of the wiki page. This is current as of this post 
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/...nterface%205.4

----------


## Deathsmind

I dont know why it wouldnt let me extract it. It looks like windows changed what it was. Had to fix that.

----------


## kuukuu

> I dont know why it wouldnt let me extract it. It looks like windows changed what it was. Had to fix that.


Unless the file has changed, it should be a 7z file which is 7zip. Windows can't unzip that by default I don't believe so that's likely the issue.

----------


## Jackall85

Hi Code, i'm new to tanking and i heard a lot of wonderful stories about your rotation! Here's my question:

In almost every routine there are the basic rotation, handled completely by the routine, and the situational spells which must be learned and used manually when it's necessary.

If i want to use your rotation which are the spells and the dinamics that i need to learn? 

Thanks!

----------


## CodeMyLife

> Hi Code, i'm new to tanking and i heard a lot of wonderful stories about your rotation! Here's my question:
> 
> In almost every routine there are the basic rotation, handled completely by the routine, and the situational spells which must be learned and used manually when it's necessary.
> 
> If i want to use your rotation which are the spells and the dinamics that i need to learn? 
> 
> Thanks!


Hi there! There's a yellow marker next to Rotation In PQR rotation selector that you use as reference for what macros are in the profile.

Also reading PQI tooltips should help you figure the boxes that you can adjust.

In the end all you need to do is to replace your regular spells with my coded macros and use them while profile is active.

The rotation is really going to carry you out as long as you keep facing targets. 

ActiveHealing when a healer dies will help your raid survive while things are going bad. 

Using SotR at the right moment will help you mitigate lots so try to focus on this. It dump HP at 6 so you should always have a SotR ready to use.

Side Note, 3.0 is ready, waiting for the encryption to be ready to publish. You won't believe it guys  :Wink: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free

----------


## Jackall85

> Hi there! There's a yellow marker next to Rotation In PQR rotation selector that you use as reference for what macros are in the profile.
> 
> Also reading PQI tooltips should help you figure the boxes that you can adjust.
> 
> In the end all you need to do is to replace your regular spells with my coded macros and use them while profile is active.
> 
> The rotation is really going to carry you out as long as you keep facing targets. 
> 
> ActiveHealing when a healer dies will help your raid survive while things are going bad. 
> ...


Thanks for the reply ^_^ 

Any news on 3.0??? Really excited about it!

----------


## CodeMyLife

Me too but I needed more time to raid with it and test and hopefully I did, ask Nerder! Lol

It's ready I hope ill have enough time to release it tonight after raid so about midnight US. I'm as excited as you are!! :P

Edit: Damn I would like to say "**** that flex" and work on the release but I'm the leader and main tank so It would not be nice for my friends lol.

Still hoping to release later tonight after raid. Got all I need here just have to actually make it work haha

----------


## amazze

does this optimize t16 4p for ret?

----------


## CodeMyLife

> does this optimize t16 4p for ret?


Nope, Retribution is pretty basic atm. however if you ask right now i wont have to return to it I will do retribution 3.0 soon so state your needs now!  :Smile: 

Sadly Retribution is not ready and will probly not be this week but Protection 3.0 is here!

CodeMy*Life* Protection v3.00
- New Healing Engine made by Bubba thanks a lot to him for sharing his works.
- New Targetting engine that uses multi-target.
- New CodeMyBar Addon that displays your Vengeance,Health,AoE Mode,Healing Mode,Holy Power,Range and Proximity/Facing Status.
- Now with UnitFacing Checkbox in PQI that you can turn off when you do 25 man raids to lighten profile.
- Added /Justice Macro to Queue Hammer/Fist of Justice.
- Added /Blindinglight Macro to Queue Blinding Light.
- Slightly modified AoE Rotation to abuse Avenger's Shield Procs.
- Fixed target losing bug that was caused by Feast Taker by adding a targetlasttarget to it.

This time for Protection it's no more CodeMyTest. It is CodeMy*Life* (yeah you can update the old one!)
Retribution will remain CodeMyTest for now.

Note that there is a Data file with it. If anything goes wrong just update rotation again inside Rotation Editor and Data should be reloaded. Restart PQR, ReloadUI in wow and it should work!

There is actually a very small error that occur in healing engine so i advise turning off lua errors for raid but it only happens sometimes when you target allies so it is not happening much.

Here's my new toy.



Side note on that. Stealing is bad. Selling stolen stuff is even badder. If you are a free developper, I will gladly give you my bar codes. However if I see these codes in any Paid Profiles without my acknowledgement I will turn mad. I will steal your whole profiles too, Change the name and give them out for free. Take that for said.

That beign said! I wanted to tanks all the other Free developers. All of you are helping me. Special thanks to Nova Team who helped me out a lot these lasts days! Also major tanks to my best Paladin tester PVE. You help me more than you can think bro!

Enjoy!

----------


## julfo

Looking good, CodeMyLife! Side note for people who might experience errors: I believe you need DBM installed for one of the textures on the bars, or at least the DefaultSkin folder of DBM.

Still waiting for you to make a Holy Paladin profile CML, that would be epic!

----------


## CodeMyLife

> Looking good, CodeMyLife! Side note for people who might experience errors: I believe you need DBM installed for one of the textures on the bars, or at least the DefaultSkin folder of DBM.
> 
> Still waiting for you to make a Holy Paladin profile CML, that would be epic!


Ty! Yeah it's true DBM is a must. It's needed for my bar to work and its needed if you want phat lootz.

My next goals: Retribution - Holy - ThePerfectRaider(Interupt)

----------


## Jackall85

Fantastic! I'll try the new 3.0 as soon as possible in flex! New tank.. but it seems really awesome!

----------


## pve

> Nope, Retribution is pretty basic atm. however if you ask right now i wont have to return to it I will do retribution 3.0 soon so state your needs now! 
> 
> Sadly Retribution is not ready and will probly not be this week but Protection 3.0 is here!
> 
> CodeMy*Life* Protection v3.00
> - New Healing Engine made by Bubba thanks a lot to him for sharing his works.
> - New Targetting engine that uses multi-target.
> - New CodeMyBar Addon that displays your Vengeance,Health,AoE Mode,Healing Mode,Holy Power,Range and Proximity/Facing Status.
> - Now with UnitFacing Checkbox in PQI that you can turn off when you do 25 man raids to lighten profile.
> ...


It's my pleasure man. This is an amazing revamp to one of the best profiles I've ever had the pleasure of using. Innovation for sure.

----------


## CodeMyLife

> It's my pleasure man. This is an amazing revamp to one of the best profiles I've ever had the pleasure of using. Innovation for sure.


Yeah revamped many thing in fact I forgot to add many things to the update notes

- I found a way to get rid of the red "This Ability is not ready yet.". This is so nice. Keep in mind tought that no red spams will occur at all as its basically disabling all red alerts.
- I found a way to get rid of the annoying sound effect that was occuring at same time as red alerts. The profile disables sound while casting and re-enables it after. It works just perfectly.
- Added /takecontrol macro that can replace the Reckoning. Basically this macros will make your mouse a mob magnet.
- CodeMyBar now also include SotR Timer Bar that can be moved alone. I like to put it just on the side of my toon.
- Improved Hands of Salvation , Protection and Sacrifice codes. Also Freedom is actually empty, we should populate a list of every slow/stuck we want to dispel with it.

Well, now I think it covers most of it  :Smile:

----------


## ashdale

- Added /takecontrol macro that can replace the Reckoning. Basically this macros will make your mouse a mob magnet.

Havn't looked at the code to see, but is this a Mouseover Taunt? or something totally different?

and as always thanks for the great work on the fantastic profile, i'll be playing with it this weekend!

----------


## julfo

> Ty! Yeah it's true DBM is a must. It's needed for my bar to work and its needed if you want phat lootz.
> 
> My next goals: Retribution - *Holy* - ThePerfectRaider(Interupt)


That's what I like to hear :P Let me know if you want help with the logic or some light testing - I'm not doing progression atm since low-ish ilvl and Uni just started but I'm happy to do what I can with heroics, scenarios, proving grounds, lfr and the occasional flex if you need it. Current ilvl = 510 holy.

----------


## Blackjetta

> Nope, Retribution is pretty basic atm. however if you ask right now i wont have to return to it I will do retribution 3.0 soon so state your needs now! 
> 
> Sadly Retribution is not ready and will probly not be this week but Protection 3.0 is here!
> 
> CodeMy*Life* Protection v3.00
> - New Healing Engine made by Bubba thanks a lot to him for sharing his works.
> - New Targetting engine that uses multi-target.
> - New CodeMyBar Addon that displays your Vengeance,Health,AoE Mode,Healing Mode,Holy Power,Range and Proximity/Facing Status.
> - Now with UnitFacing Checkbox in PQI that you can turn off when you do 25 man raids to lighten profile.
> ...


First of all just wanna say that Im really excited for you upcoming Ret 3.0

As for the needs here it is

- Code for Synapse Spring (engineering glove) to be used at the same time as Execution Sentence
- Optimized for T16 4p bonus (free Divine Storm proc)
- Maybe another AoE rotation for 2-3 targets like Avery's with Seal of Thruth, Hammer of Righteous and Divine Storm)


Cant wait

----------


## CodeMyLife

> - Added /takecontrol macro that can replace the Reckoning. Basically this macros will make your mouse a mob magnet.
> 
> Havn't looked at the code to see, but is this a Mouseover Taunt? or something totally different?
> 
> and as always thanks for the great work on the fantastic profile, i'll be playing with it this weekend!


Yeah mouseover and all attacks on mouse. If its out of range then crusader strike and all melee abilities will be thrown at target while ranged abilities will be thrown on mouseover. Works crazily well for Proving Grounds.




> First of all just wanna say that Im really excited for you upcoming Ret 3.0
> 
> As for the needs here it is
> 
> - Code for Synapse Spring (engineering glove) to be used at the same time as Execution Sentence
> - Optimized for T16 4p bonus (free Divine Storm proc)
> - Maybe another AoE rotation for 2-3 targets like Avery's with Seal of Thruth, Hammer of Righteous and Divine Storm)
> 
> 
> Cant wait


Thank you very much these are good points! Actually 3.0 Ret will soon be part of protection! Leaving for hunting week in 2 days so... tomorrow surely!

Bout procs? could you get me the buffID please? you can install idTip addon to do this please  :Smile:

----------


## travis2861

10 char change

----------


## CodeMyLife

> Haven't had much to test it on yet besides just a celestial boss which really isn't much will post again later tonight, only thing i have so far is I love the bar you added as it adds really good info no just about the profile but that you should now as a pally my question is though is I personally already have much of this info shown in my default ui aside from the SotR which I LOVE, my question is would it be in the realm of possibilities to add option to PQR to disable the main bar and keep the SotR bar or vis versa?
> 
> Been looking forward to this release, thanks for your continued work and support
> 
> _Optimized for T16 4p bonus (free Divine Storm proc) I also forgot this so much this!_


The vengeance bar should beat any addons you might have just because it returns so many infos at one same place. Delete these useless addons, this will give free memory :P but if you really wanna keep only SotR then its fine ill code it. It was always on but when I crypted I Think I changed it hehe.

Will be in next update mate thanks for reporting  :Smile: 

I will add resizing and such when i get time for that. But i really feel its good like it is right now. Its something all tanks should use. Facing and range are always top priority when you use PQR!!

----------


## aztek40

Boss,
Do you have the 2.08 ret available while we wait? Missing that right now  :Smile:

----------


## CodeMyLife

> Boss,
> Do you have the 2.08 ret available while we wait? Missing that right now


CodeMyTest is still available my friend  :Smile:  Use it for Ret for Now  :Smile: 

Hopping on Ret RIGHT NOW

----------


## Blackjetta

Ok CML the buff from ret 4 piece bonus is called "Divine Crusader" with spellID 144595 ( from wowhead DB) 

As for the rotation here is the one from icy veins which I believe is pretty damn on the dot
Single target - Inq>5 hp TV> ES> HoW> CS> Judg> DS proc > Exo > 3 hp TV

2-3 target - same rotation but replace TV by DS and CS by HoR

4+ target replace Seal of Truth by Seal of Righteousness 

On AoE rotations I would move DS proc up right after 5HP DS but this is my opinion maybe someone as a better idea

Can't wait to see and use your new ret good luck

----------


## CodeMyLife

> Ok CML the buff from ret 4 piece bonus is called "Divine Crusader" with spellID 144595 ( from wowhead DB) 
> 
> As for the rotation here is the one from icy veins which I believe is pretty damn on the dot
> Single target - Inq>5 hp TV> ES> HoW> CS> Judg> DS proc > Exo > 3 hp TV
> 
> 2-3 target - same rotation but replace TV by DS and CS by HoR
> 
> 4+ target replace Seal of Truth by Seal of Righteousness 
> 
> ...


Can't wait? Heh why wait? Go download it! I added your proc while I was at it and Mass AoE mode as well. Totally forgot springs buts well atm no CDs are coded at all so just make a CDs bar for now  :Smile: 

To make sure nothing goes wrong I upped it as another rotation. This Rotation is named CodeMyRetribution and contain both small updates for Protection and the whole new retribution. Run Master Rotation and PQR will choose appropriate Rotation for your Spec. No need to reload or anything to change spec, as usual!

Sorry I dont have time today for a cute Patch notes and such, have to go in a few hours for hunting vacations.

I hope all goes well installing! Get Rotation and ability and dont forget the EncryptionRetribution Data.

Have fun!

P.S. travis SotR is always visible btw... I double checked  :Smile:

----------


## julfo

> Can't wait? Heh why wait? Go download it! I added your proc while I was at it and Mass AoE mode as well. Totally forgot springs buts well atm no CDs are coded at all so just make a CDs bar for now 
> 
> To make sure nothing goes wrong I upped it as another rotation. This Rotation is named CodeMyRetribution and contain both small updates for Protection and the whole new retribution. Run Master Rotation and PQR will choose appropriate Rotation for your Spec. No need to reload or anything to change spec, as usual!
> 
> Sorry I dont have time today for a cute Patch notes and such, have to go in a few hours for hunting vacations.
> 
> I hope all goes well installing! Get Rotation and ability and dont forget the EncryptionRetribution Data.
> 
> Have fun!
> ...


Awesome! Enjoy the hunting  :Smile:

----------


## travis2861

10 char change

----------


## CodeMyLife

> Your spoil me sir
> 
> Edit: From the initial release version after 3 hours of thok ran into not one issue, only thing bad that happened was I kept pulling aggro off the OT and had to pause the rotation after the taunt switches at which point the pause button started to come in handy =P
> Edit 2: will post results from the ret profile if I ever get a chance to go dps again RIP Council of elders


I tought about it a bit and I might be able to recode Righteous fury to be more intelligent. if not tanking and and mythreat > OTthreat then CancelAura Righteous Fury. If tanking then Cast Righteous fury.

This would only happen soon in fight where the total aggro is low. After 2-3 tank switches the Aggro is so high it would not happen. I have issue with aggro too. My warrior OT have 13 ilvl more than me and still I pickup aggro on Single target bosses. And he's using a good prot profile it's not like he was bad it's just that paladin single is ****ing too OP.

Seems like I will have some time today to code a bit more as my brother isnt ready yet to go hunting so... I will take a look to it today!

----------


## Blackjetta

Good morning cml 

I hâve tried the ret profile last night and it's not working 
Basically it only cast judgment and cs. ( I used master code my life as you said) 
I also tried Master code my retribution and it doesn't cast anything

Do you know what the problem could be ?

I also couldn't figure out how to switch between the 2 different AoE one with sofr and other with sor

----------


## Master34

Hi CML,

Just a little request for your next RET update. If you can add a queue system for other abilitys like you did in your 3.0 prot profile. For Fist/Hammer of Justice, Bubble... every ability who have a global cooldown...so we can queue it without have to pause the rotation...your ret profile atm is just amazing....with this addition...it will be perfect. 

edit.: Just an idea like that... If the your hp is low...and i have no target since like 1 sec or 2...the profile can maybe cast flash of light on him...something like that...what do you think about that?

----------


## CodeMyLife

> Hi CML,
> 
> Just a little request for your next RET update. If you can add a queue system for other abilitys like you did in your 3.0 prot profile. For Fist/Hammer of Justice, Bubble... every ability who have a global cooldown...so we can queue it without have to pause the rotation...your ret profile atm is just amazing....with this addition...it will be perfect.


Haha you are probly kidding! All hands/stuns/stuff that are macroed in prot are also in ret!

BlackJetta you did something wrong. Try loading CodeMyRetribution alone after a reloadui.

----------


## Master34

> Haha you are probly kidding! All hands/stuns/stuff that are macroed in prot are also in ret!


i maybe miss a new realese ret profile...nice then...i will try this tonite...ty so much for this...can i donate in anyway for this amazing profile?


edit.: Just an idea like that... If my hp is low...and i have no target since like 1 sec or 2...the profile can maybe cast flash of light on me...something like that...what do you think about that? Talking for ret still

----------


## Blackjetta

> Haha you are probly kidding! All hands/stuns/stuff that are macroed in prot are also in ret!
> 
> BlackJetta you did something wrong. Try loading CodeMyRetribution alone after a reloadui.


Ok I'll retry it tonight using Master code my retribution thx

You mentioned you coded 2 different AoE , how do you switch from one to the other ? Is it with the same /aoe macro?

----------


## CodeMyLife

> i maybe miss a new realese ret profile...nice then...i will try this tonite...ty so much for this...can i donate in anyway for this amazing profile?
> 
> 
> edit.: Just an idea like that... If my hp is low...and i have no target since like 1 sec or 2...the profile can maybe cast flash of light on me...something like that...what do you think about that? Talking for ret still


Yeah Retribution 3.0 is already out in fact. its on my SVN as CodeMyRetribution and include both specs, all macros and it already rock!

About Donation, if you really want to contribute to the free profiles cause, please donate to team Nova trought their NovaCommandCenter. I would be more than glad if you do so as without them I would probly not be here and you would probably not as well! I personally wanted to donate to them so if you donate to them, it will help me as well  :Smile:  Thanks a lot it's very kind of you!

About Flash of Light sure! will add a PQI value for this and it will act as filler when nothing else could be done!




> Ok I'll retry it tonight using Master code my retribution thx
> 
> You mentioned you coded 2 different AoE , how do you switch from one to the other ? Is it with the same /aoe macro?


Yeah the aoe macro is 2 modes when prot and 3 modes when ret!

----------


## Master34

[QUOTE=CodeMyLife;2871629]Yeah Retribution 3.0 is already out in fact. its on my SVN as CodeMyRetribution and include both specs, all macros and it already rock!

About Donation, if you really want to contribute to the free profiles cause, please donate to team Nova trought their NovaCommandCenter. I would be more than glad if you do so as without them I would probly not be here and you would probably not as well! I personally wanted to donate to them so if you donate to them, it will help me as well  :Smile:  Thanks a lot it's very kind of you!

About Flash of Light sure! will add a PQI value for this and it will act as filler when nothing else could be done!
QUOTE]

Nice i appreciate the quick awnser you provide to us the ''tester / Players'' your are an excellent profile coder...one of the best i have tested...

----------


## ashdale

> I tought about it a bit and I might be able to recode Righteous fury to be more intelligent. if not tanking and and mythreat > OTthreat then CancelAura Righteous Fury. If tanking then Cast Righteous fury.
> 
> This would only happen soon in fight where the total aggro is low. After 2-3 tank switches the Aggro is so high it would not happen. I have issue with aggro too. My warrior OT have 13 ilvl more than me and still I pickup aggro on Single target bosses. And he's using a good prot profile it's not like he was bad it's just that paladin single is ****ing too OP.


I would love to see something like this for single target taunt swap fights, just tossing out there off the top of my head, maybe have the profile check ie: if i'm tanking a mob and i loose threat (asumption is the other tank taunted) you do a check to see the mobs target, make sure via a role check thats its indeed the other tank and if so check his buffs for that new 3 sec extra threat thingy you get off of using taunt and if they have that then the profile cancels RF. If it happend to be a dps that had pulled the mob or accidentially taunted they would have threat but they would not have the threat buff or the role of tank and the profile wouldn't toggle off RF at all and you just work on getting it back. Then on the other side just have taunt always check to make sure that you have the RF buff when its hit and if not put it up, so when you taunted the boss back it would pop RF back up and your good to go. even if the other tank in a boss taunt swap fight taunted early it will kick RF off and they you would hit taunt to grab him back and it would go right back up. This would need to be something easiely toggled on and off, as anything with adds or groups etc would mess this logic up, well anyhow this is off the top of my head there may be a much cleaner way to do it, but i would love to see something along these lines as i'm in the same boat as you when we are taunting back and forth i have to stop doing things and pretty much go dead stick or hit my macro to cancelaura RF and then of course turning it back in when i need it, just a hassle.

Anyhow sounds like a great idea and have fun on your hunting trip.

----------


## ShinyKnight

CML:

It's probably user error somewhere along the way, but I can't seem to get the CodeMyRetribution profile to work at all, with either of the LUA files in the /data/ folder; the only one I can get to work is the CodeMyTest profile with the Encryption_CML file (NOT the Encryption_Retribution file).

Any thoughts / suggestions...? I was only wanting to switch / upgrade because you mentioned that there were some changes and improvements to prot, heh.  :Smile: 

Edit: Nevermind, figured out that the "Master" setting appears to be the wrong choice with the new profile. Chose Protection specifically, and it works just fine. Woo!

----------


## CodeMyLife

> CML:
> 
> It's probably user error somewhere along the way, but I can't seem to get the CodeMyRetribution profile to work at all, with either of the LUA files in the /data/ folder; the only one I can get to work is the CodeMyTest profile with the Encryption_CML file (NOT the Encryption_Retribution file).
> 
> Any thoughts / suggestions...? I was only wanting to switch / upgrade because you mentioned that there were some changes and improvements to prot, heh. 
> 
> Edit: Nevermind, figured out that the "Master" setting appears to be the wrong choice with the new profile. Chose Protection specifically, and it works just fine. Woo!


Master is Perfect choice, it chooses automatically according to your actual spec. but in fact other rotations does the same haha its just a lure  :Wink:

----------


## ShinyKnight

> Master is Perfect choice, it chooses automatically according to your actual spec. but in fact other rotations does the same haha its just a lure


When I choose Master with the new profile like I'm used to with the old ones, the only thing it will execute is interrupts via rebuke and shield... Nothing else.  :Frown:

----------


## CodeMyLife

> When I choose Master with the new profile like I'm used to with the old ones, the only thing it will execute is interrupts via rebuke and shield... Nothing else.


oh you are right, silly me. will fix this.

---------------------------------------

CodeMyRetribution 3.00/3.01
- Added Retribution Abilities and Rotation.
- Fixed Retribution Master.
- Added Flash Heal to rotation/PQI.
- Added 3rd AoE mode to /aoe while Ret. This 3rd mode should be used on massive AoE situations so I called Mass.
- Added Retribution Bar Display.
- Slightly improved takecontrol logic.
- Cleanup in PQI tooltips.

You need PQR_EncryptionRetribution_CML.lua in PQR/Data folder if you want to have the addon bar!

If you already have CodeMyRetribution, feel free to update trought PQR!

Thanks guyz for Feedback it's greatly appreciated  :Wink:

----------


## Aegeus

CML, you know I love your work, but these updates are LEGENDARY!

----------


## CodeMyLife

> CML, you know I love your work, but these updates are LEGENDARY!


Thanks / Welcome as usual bro  :Smile:

----------


## ShinyKnight

Protection is a lottttttttttttt more responsive now. Beautiful, seriously.

Retribution seems to be hanging, however... It will go through a couple of rotation cycles (without using cooldowns, I might add), and then stops doing anything except for auto attacks and interrupts. Sorta like what happened with prot originally, heh.

That happens using either Master or the Retribution profile in the newest version,

----------


## CodeMyLife

> Protection is a lottttttttttttt more responsive now. Beautiful, seriously.
> 
> Retribution seems to be hanging, however... It will go through a couple of rotation cycles (without using cooldowns, I might add), and then stops doing anything except for auto attacks and interrupts. Sorta like what happened with prot originally, heh.
> 
> That happens using either Master or the Retribution profile in the newest version,


Try unchecking Flash of Light just in case.. didnt have time to test it much.

BTW old protection hangs were caused by PQR_AddSpellToDelayLists triggered by the profile so its not likely to happen again as im staying away from those as much as i can now.

----------


## Master34

i have try codemyretribution...look work perfectly exept one thing....the profile never cast Hammer of wrath when the target is at 20%...

and have a way to replace somewhere else in the screen the new bar?
what is the logic of hand of purity queue, is queue on mouseover if the target have a debuff only? cause he never queue it...not try with a debuff yet tho...
What is the macro to queue Divine Shield?

----------


## CodeMyLife

> i have try codemyretribution...look work perfectly exept one thing....the profile never cast Hammer of wrath when the target is at 20%...
> 
> and have a way to replace somewhere else in the screen the new bar?
> what is the logic of hand of purity queue, is queue on mouseover if the target have a debuff only? cause he never queue it...not try with a debuff yet tho...
> What is the macro to queue Divine Shield?


HoW worked perfectly for me im wondering maybe you have a glyph or something!?
Didnt test hand of purity it should cast on mouseover debuff or not. Might now work atm tought.
Theres no macros for DS right now.

Thanks for reporting but im on iphone in a truck and will be offline for the week so i hope its just an impression that HoW doesnt work!

----------


## Master34

> HoW worked perfectly for me im wondering maybe you have a glyph or something!?
> Didnt test hand of purity it should cast on mouseover debuff or not. Might now work atm tought.
> Theres no macros for DS right now.
> 
> Thanks for reporting but im on iphone in a truck and will be offline for the week so i hope its just an impression that HoW doesnt work!


I found the problem by my self yééé  :Smile:  in your profile codemyretribution is < 20 and i make my test on a dummy at 20hp ... so i change it for <= 20. TADAM... work perfectly!!  :Big Grin: 

ok np problem for divine shield...can u code it when u have time...no stress...

for hand of purity....everytime a queue it....the profile cast hand of protection on me...problably something wrong...and i check a couple of time to be sure i have not make a mistake while typing the macro....and my macro is really /hopur... look like the profile make no difference between /hopur or /hoprot casting always BOP with both...

so now beside the hop bug, everything is perfect...i like the new bar, maybe adding a way to move it in our screen somewhere else, should be great...but for me i like the place she is right now...so idc really...i like the 3 modes aoe... AOE mode should be rename to Cleave  :Smile:  and Mass to AOE but is details lol..i just try to scratch and find some idea..

EDIT: i found something else...in your prot profile 3.0...he never cast HoW at <= 20 for me...check if he do the same for you...?

----------


## bauwoo

Will we see a PVP/Arena/RBG Ret profile in 5.4 from you CML?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Master34

> Will we see a PVP/Arena/RBG Ret profile in 5.4 from you CML?


**** YEAH i hope too

----------


## ignotus

Hey, 

I am using the retribution profile, but it does not seem to be using execution sentence. Am I doing something wrong or isn't that supported?

Love your profile. I usually don't DPS, but it helps me loads when I do need to, due to raid composition.

----------


## ignotus

> Hey, 
> 
> I am using the retribution profile, but it does not seem to be using execution sentence. Am I doing something wrong or isn't that supported?
> 
> Love your profile. I usually don't DPS, but it helps me loads when I do need to, due to raid composition.


Nevermind me. I should have read the manual....

----------


## Master34

> Hey, 
> 
> I am using the retribution profile, but it does not seem to be using execution sentence. Am I doing something wrong or isn't that supported?
> 
> Love your profile. I usually don't DPS, but it helps me loads when I do need to, due to raid composition.



execute sentence do not work auto for me too, but i can queue it.

edit: no it work auto...but look like the priority is lower now....should be one of the first spell in priority list no?

----------


## LifeIsOP

> Nevermind me. I should have read the manual....



Where's the manual? I looked through his folders looking for a readme because I have a bunch of questions about certain things.

----------


## bauwoo

When you select a profile, to the right there is an exclamation mark with the profile notes. In there you will see /exsent which will queue Execution Silence in the rotation. Useful on trash. Bitch to remember to enable on bosses. rofl

----------


## Blackjetta

> execute sentence do not work auto for me too, but i can queue it.
> 
> edit: no it work auto...but look like the priority is lower now....should be one of the first spell in priority list no?


How do you make it work auto mine only works when I queue it. I really want it to work auto on boss fight as ret

----------


## Master34

> How do you make it work auto mine only works when I queue it. I really want it to work auto on boss fight as ret


the priority is not enough high atm imo...a lot of other spell pass before exec sent...so CML will code it like it was before probably soon...

----------


## katuro

im still loving your profiles. would it be possible to code in to prioritize word of glory to work with the 4set. eg more than 3 bastion of glory and it will use word of glory no matter the HP?

----------


## Deathsmind

So its been awhile since I played but I cant get Divine Protection to go off. Im only testing on a dummy at the moment, but I set PQI at 100% and make sure it was enabled. Divine Protection should be going off every time it is up but its not doing it. Im assuming its something stupid with me but could anyone point me in the right direction. I also dont see avenging wrath on the list in PQI.

----------


## katuro

> So its been awhile since I played but I cant get Divine Protection to go off. Im only testing on a dummy at the moment, but I set PQI at 100% and make sure it was enabled. Divine Protection should be going off every time it is up but its not doing it. Im assuming its something stupid with me but could anyone point me in the right direction. I also dont see avenging wrath on the list in PQI.


set it to 99% (i personally set it to 80%) but it pops every time without fail.

as for avenging wrath. try ticking "active cool downs" on the pqi config i am assuming that will use it for you on CD but personally i control that and my defensive myself.

----------


## CodeMyLife

Back to civilisation! I'm still 8h away from home so not today but this week-end i'll fix those little things easy guyz. Keep reporting issues and all you want in, I will code it soon!

Been away for hunting. We got an enormous male moose in the trailer. Going back home and i cant wait to code... I'm in need like a damn junkie :P

Ttyl guyz  :Wink:

----------


## brentcula

Hey CML  :Big Grin: 

I'm having no luck with the RET update. The profile seems to lag me to no end when I enable it. When I can get it to start rotation it won't use CDs, and it will normally break after defeating one mob and do nothing else it seems. I tried a clean install of everything, no luck. The Prot update is amazing though! I love the bar, and it doesn't lag me at all. I guess Ill stick with Codemytest for RET until the Codemyret is more stable?

EDIT:

Unchecking Flash of Light seemed to stop the breaking of Rotation.

----------


## Jackall85

I'm really really satisfied with the Druid routine, but i noticed that i never go under 80% of mana, even in the baddest situations, considering that i'm not even gemmed or enchanted for spirit i was asking myself if i can tweak the standard settings to use more mana and do more healing, but i'm not an expert and i don't want to screw up..

Can someone give me advices?  :Smile:  

Thanks!

----------


## palret

CML , i want to thank you for sharing the amazing profile . 

After the SVN update , I am having few issues with Ret profile , would appreciate if you can help me.
- Ret Profile is not using any CDs (i do see Cooldowns- active chat message when i use macro )
- Its not using Execution Sentence ( i even tried /exsent )

Also is it possible to code usage of 'Synapse springs - engineer gloves enchant ' with Execution sentence ?

----------


## CodeMyLife

> Hey CML 
> 
> I'm having no luck with the RET update. The profile seems to lag me to no end when I enable it. When I can get it to start rotation it won't use CDs, and it will normally break after defeating one mob and do nothing else it seems. I tried a clean install of everything, no luck. The Prot update is amazing though! I love the bar, and it doesn't lag me at all. I guess Ill stick with Codemytest for RET until the Codemyret is more stable?
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Unchecking Flash of Light seemed to stop the breaking of Rotation.


Oh thanks for reporting issue i'll check this out asap.




> I'm really really satisfied with the Druid routine, but i noticed that i never go under 80% of mana, even in the baddest situations, considering that i'm not even gemmed or enchanted for spirit i was asking myself if i can tweak the standard settings to use more mana and do more healing, but i'm not an expert and i don't want to screw up..
> 
> Can someone give me advices?  
> 
> Thanks!


Wrong thread? wtf druid?




> CML , i want to thank you for sharing the amazing profile . 
> 
> After the SVN update , I am having few issues with Ret profile , would appreciate if you can help me.
> - Ret Profile is not using any CDs (i do see Cooldowns- active chat message when i use macro )
> - Its not using Execution Sentence ( i even tried /exsent )
> 
> Also is it possible to code usage of 'Synapse springs - engineer gloves enchant ' with Execution sentence ?


Yeah this has been solved in my new thread. Will be fixed soon tyvm!

This thread should die now. Please from now on use my newest thread that hold all my profiles. See link in my sig!

----------


## phoenix185

is it possible that pqr uses the 4-set-bonus from retribution T16 proc?

----------


## CodeMyLife

> is it possible that pqr uses the 4-set-bonus from retribution T16 proc?


Wrong thread, come to my new thread please :P

It is in CodeMyRetribution 3.01.

----------


## buntcake72

> Wrong thread, come to my new thread please :P
> 
> It is in CodeMyRetribution 3.01.


Where is that thread Code? I can't seem to find it even doing a bunch of searches.

----------


## Nymica

> Where is that thread Code? I can't seem to find it even doing a bunch of searches.


http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/show....php?p=2879013 I believe its in his sig too.

Sent from my LG-E970 using Tapatalk

----------


## CodeMyLife

> [PQR] CodeMyLife's Profiles I believe its in his sig too.
> 
> Sent from my LG-E970 using Tapatalk


Oh maybe you are on phone... yeah it's in my sig! Thanks Nymica for pointing him the right way  :Smile:

----------


## buntcake72

Many thanks, I just didn't see it titled as you listed it! Awesome!

----------


## Sharaak

Hey Code,

First off this is the first time im using your profile. Im at level 88 and tbh its quite tricky sorting it out so it works...(I did it though) If anyone needs to know how just pm me or something. Anyway I have one slight problem. I have a unitframe which pops up once I activate your profile any idea how to stop that? Keep up the great work!!

----------


## sallysteph

> Hey Code,
> 
> First off this is the first time im using your profile. Im at level 88 and tbh its quite tricky sorting it out so it works...(I did it though) If anyone needs to know how just pm me or something. Anyway I have one slight problem. I have a unitframe which pops up once I activate your profile any idea how to stop that? Keep up the great work!!


disable vengenace status..

----------


## Fourtress

Hey code love your work!!!!!!!! any idea why my fury profile has stopped working every time i try and load it says not enough memory and gives me a wow message then boots me off. ive tried reinstalling and it still fails.

----------


## Ketrel

I'm having two problems with the latest SVN version.
(This is for Retribution)

The first problem is I can't get execution sentence to work. I've tried both automatic and manual, but nothing changes, it never casts. When I press the button, I get the message that it queued, but it still never casts. The only way I can cast it is by pressing the button myself during a gap in the rotation.

The second issue that on PQInterface, the abilities it's casting don't show up like they do with other profiles. It does the rotation, but the counter in the corner keeps counting up and never shows which ability was used.

----------


## CodeMyLife

> Hey code love your work!!!!!!!! any idea why my fury profile has stopped working every time i try and load it says not enough memory and gives me a wow message then boots me off. ive tried reinstalling and it still fails.


Tyvm  :Smile: 

Make sure PQR isnt bloating your RAM. Reboot computer if needed and then start and Check NoFacingCheck box in PQI.

Please use my new thread! Link in sig!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## CodeMyLife

> I'm having two problems with the latest SVN version.
> (This is for Retribution)
> 
> The first problem is I can't get execution sentence to work. I've tried both automatic and manual, but nothing changes, it never casts. When I press the button, I get the message that it queued, but it still never casts. The only way I can cast it is by pressing the button myself during a gap in the rotation.
> 
> The second issue that on PQInterface, the abilities it's casting don't show up like they do with other profiles. It does the rotation, but the counter in the corner keeps counting up and never shows which ability was used.


Humm Exécution Sentence works well as far as I know didnt mod it! We could look togheter on skype maybe. 

Ability Report in PQI dont Like me. Check debug box to get this in chat instead.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Ketrel

> Humm Exécution Sentence works well as far as I know didnt mod it! We could look togheter on skype maybe.



What would you need from me to see what's going wrong with ES?

----------


## CodeMyLife

> What would you need from me to see what's going wrong with ES?


Humm, No Idea to be honest as.... it works for everyone since forever lol... I offer my help, if you want we can see togheter as otherwise I dont see how i could help!

----------


## changbiscuit

Hey CodeMyLife

Is there a another way to switch between the the three (single, aoe, mass) ret modes? Like if I am in normal aoe mode, and I want to switch back to single mode, is there a way I can do that without losing the GCD from switching to mass (seal of righteousness) then to single (seal of truth)?

Thanks!

----------


## jaxar123

I can't get the holy paladin profile to use judgment. Is anyone else having issues with this or is it just me?

----------


## CodeMyLife

> I can't get the holy paladin profile to use judgment. Is anyone else having issues with this or is it just me?


Why judge if holy is the real question.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## jaxar123

For Selfless healer builds you have to use judgment in your rotation. It generates a charge of holy power, reduces cast time and mana of next healing spell by 35%.

----------


## CodeMyLife

Humm I see, never tought about it. Atm im working on PE profiles tought. Sorry but I'm not updating PQR lately.

By the way this thread was kinda dead as I get another thread for all my profiles, please use the new one link is in my signature!

----------


## thrylas

How do i turn off the skill log? (the thing that announces the skill used in the chat pannel)

----------


## vaarsuvius

> How do i turn off the skill log? (the thing that announces the skill used in the chat pannel)


Go into the PQR meny and unlick Debug on the bottom

----------

